# BluGuitar Amp 1 Iridium "metal edition" is coming



## laxu

No sounds unfortunately but an overview of what it will do:



Since this forum is more metal oriented I thought this might be of more interest than when I posted about the Amp 1 Mercury Edition. The Iridium looks to be largely the same deal but with some improvements like cab sim filters switchable off on the record out and a higher power poweramp to accommodate metal tones even better. Of course all the amp types have been tweaked to work better for metal.

I am still totally impressed by the Amp 1 Mercury Edition and I believe the Iridium will be one of the best sounding metal amps you can buy at less than 800 euros when it is released. People really need to throw their preconception of "it must be all tube" out the window and give these things a go.


----------



## Gmork

Saw the video the ither day and it certainly does sound interesting! As a pedalboard rig guy id love to try it out!


----------



## Jeff

It certainly looks cool!


----------



## Crundles

Interesting... your posts about the Mercury Edition got it on my radar, and it seems lower-gain players are pretty happy with the Amp1 ME, so I'm relatively hype about the Iridium edition.

Hopefully we get soundclips soon.


----------



## John_Strychnine

It's really very good. I currently a prototype at my place..


----------



## Backsnack

I ended up watching a few videos about the previous model. The most interesting one was when they did A/B comparisons against a few Friedman amps. Mind you, these cost well north of $3,000, and it was incredibly difficult to tell the difference in a blind A/B comparison. The Dirty Shirley was particularly impressive, considering the 5881 tubes provide a unique sound.

What it also showed was that Mr. Blug knows his product front to back and understands precisely how to dial in many different, particular sounds.


----------



## Backsnack

Crundles said:


> Interesting... your posts about the Mercury Edition got it on my radar, and it seems lower-gain players are pretty happy with the Amp1 ME, so I'm relatively hype about the Iridium edition.
> 
> Hopefully we get soundclips soon.


Same here. I’m also curious as to what amps are being modeled.


----------



## Backsnack

Edit:

Watched the video, sounds like he isn’t modeling anything specific. Just more eras of metal tone. Should be interesting!


----------



## Backsnack

John_Strychnine said:


> It's really very good. I currently a prototype at my place..


So what are your impressions of it so far?


----------



## sylcfh

This is probably the most interesting development in the last few years for me. Maybe the decade. Already loved the idea of it, but it just didn't have the metal tone I wanted. I played SS Randalls for 20 years and moved on to high gain lunchbox tube amps, and this fits perfectly in between.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> Same here. I’m also curious as to what amps are being modeled.



They are not modelers really, just based on Thomas Blug's favorite amps in the same way most amps are "like X but with Y and Z tweaked". So while in the Mercury Edition you can find tones of various Marshalls, they are not meant to be an exact reproduction of some specific model. The little knobs on the side allow changing each channel's tone and for example the Classic channel goes from '70s JMP type Superlead sounds to what I would expect from a JCM800 and then it goes even further from there. Put the knobs somewhere in between and you get a mix of those kind of sounds.

I expect you can find a lot of great metal tones in the Iridium spanning modded Marshall territory hopefully to Mesa Recto style tones. In the video of the Mercury Edition posted above what Blug is doing to match all those different amps is just varying the tone knobs on the side and the EQ on the unit. The EQ is super powerful.

I'm really interested to hear what Blug manages to do for the Iridium edition Vintage channel. On the Mercury that's the only channel that does not have the tone knob on the side and that's because it's so damn good sounding that you don't want one! It's got this awesome sound that is cutting but not harsh while at the same time sounding full but clear.


----------



## youngthrasher9

This thing sounds heavy and tight as fuck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

youngthrasher9 said:


> This thing sounds heavy and tight as fuck.




I was worried it was just gonna be an Amp1 with just more wattage. REALLY happy to see it isnt.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Fuuuuu...that sounded goooood! What's gonna be the price for these?


----------



## Bearitone

I want to know how wet the reverb can get


----------



## mnemonic

Sounds real neat. I just listened with my cars stereo on the way home, I’ll have to give it a proper listen with some good headphones later. 

I think the Mercury is popular on TGP, so that bodes well also.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> They are not modelers really, just based on Thomas Blug's favorite amps in the same way most amps are "like X but with Y and Z tweaked". So while in the Mercury Edition you can find tones of various Marshalls, they are not meant to be an exact reproduction of some specific model. The little knobs on the side allow changing each channel's tone and for example the Classic channel goes from '70s JMP type Superlead sounds to what I would expect from a JCM800 and then it goes even further from there. Put the knobs somewhere in between and you get a mix of those kind of sounds.
> 
> I expect you can find a lot of great metal tones in the Iridium spanning modded Marshall territory hopefully to Mesa Recto style tones. In the video of the Mercury Edition posted above what Blug is doing to match all those different amps is just varying the tone knobs on the side and the EQ on the unit. The EQ is super powerful.
> 
> I'm really interested to hear what Blug manages to do for the Iridium edition Vintage channel. On the Mercury that's the only channel that does not have the tone knob on the side and that's because it's so damn good sounding that you don't want one! It's got this awesome sound that is cutting but not harsh while at the same time sounding full but clear.


Yeah “modeling” was a misnomer. I should have said “mimicking.”

The vintage channel on Ola’s demo sounds like sort of like a single Recto? Like a mid-gain tone? Not sure exactly, but it sounds really nice for leads.

I couldn’t help but notice the close-up camera picking up some fan noise on the unit. How audible is it when using at home in a small room or in close proximity?


----------



## Backsnack

mnemonic said:


> Sounds real neat. I just listened with my cars stereo on the way home, I’ll have to give it a proper listen with some good headphones later.
> 
> I think the Mercury is popular on TGP, so that bodes well also.


Same here, but with a Bluetooth speaker while I was getting ready for work. Gonna listen on my studio monitors later.


----------



## youngthrasher9

MASS DEFECT said:


> Fuuuuu...that sounded goooood! What's gonna be the price for these?


Sweetwater has the mercury edition for $800, I’d be willing to bet the iridium is gonna be about the same.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

I'm really interested. Sounds like it has a nice sag. It's 100W solid state. And I use solid state power amps for my digital rig. And my experience with 100w ss amps is that they run out of headroom real quick. How are these in band volumes against, say a 5150?


----------



## laxu

MASS DEFECT said:


> I'm really interested. Sounds like it has a nice sag. It's 100W solid state. And I use solid state power amps for my digital rig. And my experience with 100w ss amps is that they run out of headroom real quick. How are these in band volumes against, say a 5150?



I've measured my Mercury Edition to put out something like 120 dB @ 1m through a 1x12 cab with a 100 dB sensitivity speaker. That was painfully loud.

The poweramp is 100W RMS, 150W peak.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> I couldn’t help but notice the close-up camera picking up some fan noise on the unit. How audible is it when using at home in a small room or in close proximity?



I have never heard the fan to be audible on mine.


----------



## stevexc

@laxu how are the switches on it? Looking at the Ola video, they kinda look... cheap, at least compared to the solid metal stomp switches I'm used to.


----------



## laxu

stevexc said:


> @laxu how are the switches on it? Looking at the Ola video, they kinda look... cheap, at least compared to the solid metal stomp switches I'm used to.



Honestly I have zero complaints about the switches. They have worked perfectly so far. Initially my Mercury Edition had scratchy mini pots on the side but that seems to have gone away with use. The mini pots do feel a bit flimsy and I wish they had just used slightly larger pots and spaced them a bit further apart. But they are set and forget type controls that you tend to tweak when you get the unit and then leave alone.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> Honestly I have zero complaints about the switches. They have worked perfectly so far. Initially my Mercury Edition had scratchy mini pots on the side but that seems to have gone away with use. The mini pots do feel a bit flimsy and I wish they had just used slightly larger pots and spaced them a bit further apart. But they are set and forget type controls that you tend to tweak when you get the unit and then leave alone.


Have you tried using DeOxIt cleaner on them?


----------



## lewis

Can this juse be used as a pedal power amp too for people with say AX8s, Helixs, Kemper stages etc?


----------



## Bearitone

lewis said:


> Can this juse be used as a pedal power amp too for people with say AX8s, Helixs, Kemper stages etc?



I’m pretty sure it has an effects loop which means you can bypass the preamp and just use the poweramp.


----------



## lewis

Bearitone said:


> I’m pretty sure it has an effects loop which means you can bypass the preamp and just use the poweramp.


Then its worth every bit of its price. Unreal value for money given how amazing it sounds and how loud it appears to go.

Would love someone trying it as a glorified poweramp too just out interest


----------



## Shask

I thought they were kind of expensive, but didn't realize they had a built-in poweramp.

Ola's video does sound excellent. Tight and chunky.


----------



## Bearitone

I love that the gain structure is actually crunchy/crispy/aggressive. I feel like a lot of portable “metal” solutions fall into the smoother Marshall-style gain structure and lack bite. But, this thing sounds like something in the 6505 ballpark at certain points of that Ola vid. Very cool


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Saw Ola's demo earlier today, the Iridium sounds AMAZING! Any info when it'll become available? Arnolds' video was during summer Namm.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> I've measured my Mercury Edition to put out something like 120 dB @ 1m through a 1x12 cab with a 100 dB sensitivity speaker. That was painfully loud.
> 
> The poweramp is 100W RMS, 150W peak.


I hope you weren’t in the room or using hearing protection.


----------



## Backsnack

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Saw Ola's demo earlier today, the Iridium sounds AMAZING! Any info when it'll become available? Arnolds' video was during summer Namm.


*Amacing


----------



## Backsnack

MASS DEFECT said:


> I'm really interested. Sounds like it has a nice sag. It's 100W solid state. And I use solid state power amps for my digital rig. And my experience with 100w ss amps is that they run out of headroom real quick. How are these in band volumes against, say a 5150?


According to Blug in the video in the first post, it's actually going to be 150 watts.


----------



## axxessdenied

Damn! The future is looking good


----------



## MASS DEFECT

what if that nanotube dies?


----------



## Werecow

MASS DEFECT said:


> what if that nanotube dies?



After watching the John Browne review, i believe it's a simple matter of procuring a Russian missile and salvaging one from that.


----------



## Bearitone

Edit: delete this post. Nvm


----------



## sylcfh

MASS DEFECT said:


> what if that nanotube dies?




It's soldered in place. There is no socket.


----------



## Ola Englund

Backsnack said:


> Yeah “modeling” was a misnomer. I should have said “mimicking.”
> 
> The vintage channel on Ola’s demo sounds like sort of like a single Recto? Like a mid-gain tone? Not sure exactly, but it sounds really nice for leads.
> 
> I couldn’t help but notice the close-up camera picking up some fan noise on the unit. How audible is it when using at home in a small room or in close proximity?



That “fan” noise was an actual fan in my room that I had on. The unit itself does not have an idle sound or anything like that!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Saw Ola's demo earlier today, the Iridium sounds AMAZING! Any info when it'll become available? Arnolds' video was during summer Namm.



I feel bad for Arnold because Thomas said he'd let him get the first review out there... And... Well...


----------



## mnemonic

Got to listen more thoroughly, it does sound very good. 

Can’t decide if i like this more, or Ceres preamp + poweramp.


----------



## Werecow

mnemonic said:


> Got to listen more thoroughly, it does sound very good.
> 
> Can’t decide if i like this more, or Ceres preamp + poweramp.



Yeh, i was seriously considering a Ceres, but the chugs in Ola's video of this thing are so good. I can't choose at the moment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Werecow said:


> Yeh, i was seriously considering a Ceres, but the chugs in Ola's video of this thing are so good. I can't choose at the moment.



I'm gonna have to go back and forth on both videos.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> I hope you weren’t in the room or using hearing protection.



Well let's just say that I would not dare stand in front of the cab for sure and did not dare to play more than a few chords.



MASS DEFECT said:


> what if that nanotube dies?



Then you RMA the device. Blug says that the tube should last far far longer than typical preamp and power tubes. It's soldered straight to the board. I would not worry about it at all.



Bearitone said:


> I love that the gain structure is actually crunchy/crispy/aggressive. I feel like a lot of portable “metal” solutions fall into the smoother Marshall-style gain structure and lack bite. But, this thing sounds like something in the 6505 ballpark at certain points of that Ola vid. Very cool



It can be as smooth or aggressive as you want. Just turning the EQ a few numbers up or down has a massive effect on the sound, far greater range than you have on most amps. The great thing to me is that all the channels work well with the shared EQ, I've never had a situation where I went "I wish this setting had a bit more mids or less treble" etc.


----------



## wakjob

I still feel the same as with Ola's video...
The 'Metal'...
Bass has an artificial type faux 4x12 rumble thing going on before it begins to thicken up the sound.
Treble gets fizzy before brightening up the sound, like it needs a Presence control.

Eq just seems to operate oddly to me. 
IDK...could be how it was recorded or my listening setup.


----------



## ATRguitar91

This thing sounds incredible and is really well thought out, but the lack of resonance and presence probably tips the scale towards a modular setup for me.

One minor thing I don't like about it that probably wouldn't apply to most people is that there's only one high gain sound. I'd rather have 2 or 3 different flavors of high gain (fat vs tight) instead of the classic and vintage channels.


----------



## youngthrasher9

ATRguitar91 said:


> This thing sounds incredible and is really well thought out, but the lack of resonance and presence probably tips the scale towards a modular setup for me.
> 
> One minor thing I don't like about it that probably wouldn't apply to most people is that there's only one high gain sound. I'd rather have 2 or 3 different flavors of high gain (fat vs tight) instead of the classic and vintage channels.


I know it’s probably a matter of having to buy something to supplement something you just bought, but Amptweaker’s depthfinder is apparently a super cool alternative to depth and presence controls.


----------



## laxu

ATRguitar91 said:


> This thing sounds incredible and is really well thought out, but the lack of resonance and presence probably tips the scale towards a modular setup for me.
> 
> One minor thing I don't like about it that probably wouldn't apply to most people is that there's only one high gain sound. I'd rather have 2 or 3 different flavors of high gain (fat vs tight) instead of the classic and vintage channels.



You can adjust the sound of each channel with the tone knobs on the side. The Mercury is at least made to work so that each channel works together so you don't jump from a vastly different tone to another - most of us have variations of a few sounds rather than completely different ones for live use.

I don't feel there is a need for resonance or presence, the bass and treble controls do their job well enough for my tastes.


----------



## mogar

Jesus that sounds good. I was seriously saving up to dump my cash into a Ceres+poweramp+2x12cab rig, but in all honesty this just does "it" for me. It can even do those squishy pushed cleans I love. Now I gotta wait for something else to come out .


----------



## Backsnack

Ola Englund said:


> That “fan” noise was an actual fan in my room that I had on. The unit itself does not have an idle sound or anything like that!


Ola, are you trying to convince a Californian that it actually gets hot in Sweden?


----------



## protest

Honestly sounds too "metal" for me. It reminds me of the Sinmix Kemper stuff which was too much for me. I'm not a big boosted tone guy though. I like to use boosts in a more subtle way.


----------



## Backsnack

MASS DEFECT said:


> what if that nanotube dies?


You should email Bluguitar and ask about the typical failure rate for them.

Considering this thing is designed to withstand the rigors of being on a pedalboard, it's probably quite sturdy and reliable.


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel bad for Arnold because Thomas said he'd let him get the first review out there... And... Well...


Yeah I wonder what happened with that.

Arnold is a good guy, I like his content. I subscribe to both his and Ola's channels.


----------



## Backsnack

@laxu 

Have you experimented with any third-party midi controllers with your Amp1?

The reason I ask is that they want to charge $60 for what appears to be a simple TRS - MIDI adapter cable. There are many cheaper options from the likes of Disaster Area and such. I asked BG’s tech support about the configuration of the cable (i.e., which pins are earthed), but the only reply I got was “The MIDI1 adapter is the only thing that will work.”

While I understand that may be true, the refusal to provide any actual technical specs on the cable is irritating. Ultimately it just comes off as marketing speech, which I guess is to be expected because they’re a business and need to make money.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> @laxu
> 
> Have you experimented with any third-party midi controllers with your Amp1?
> 
> The reason I ask is that they want to charge $60 for what appears to be a simple TRS - MIDI adapter cable. There are many cheaper options from the likes of Disaster Area and such. I asked BG’s tech support about the configuration of the cable (i.e., which pins are earthed), but the only reply I got was “The MIDI1 adapter is the only thing that will work.”
> 
> While I understand that may be true, the refusal to provide any actual technical specs on the cable is irritating. Ultimately it just comes off as marketing speech, which I guess is to be expected because they’re a business and need to make money.



The MIDI adapter is actually a tiny MIDI controller built into the cable. It looks a bit off to fit everything in there. I agree that it's expensive but that's really the reason, it's not just a TRS to MIDI cable. Personally I wish they had just gone for MIDI only as I don't see much value in being able to hook up some generic footswitch. Likewise the Remote 1 floorboard is expensive for what it is.

I currently use the MIDI adapter with my Helix Floor for a few things. I have a single patch on my Helix set up as a pedalboard type thing where I have programmed some fx on/off toggles and Amp 1 reverb and boost toggle switches. I use the snapshots feature for channel switching and setting the gain range because due to the way MIDI learn is implemented, you can't save gain range on the unit itself with anything but the Remote 1. Hopefully they issue a firmware update some day that will fix this as it would be nice to have when you just want to take the Amp 1 with you.

Gain range in this case means being able to control the max gain on each of the Amp 1 channels. This is useful on the Mercury because it's by default tuned for single coils so it has a ton of gain on the overdrive channels. Around 5 was already the max I would use personally. Because it has a bright cap on the overdrive channel gain knob, turning the gain down can make it harsh. So it's better to instead adjust the range of the pot to your liking via MIDI and then you have just the right amount of adjustment range so settings from zero to 10 are actually useful. I think I have most set to roughly 50-60% of max gain possible.

I highly recommend reading the manual to learn about most of what it can do.

BTW, website is up: https://www.bluguitar.com/iridium/en/


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> The MIDI adapter is actually a tiny MIDI controller built into the cable. It looks a bit off to fit everything in there. I agree that it's expensive but that's really the reason, it's not just a TRS to MIDI cable. Personally I wish they had just gone for MIDI only as I don't see much value in being able to hook up some generic footswitch. Likewise the Remote 1 floorboard is expensive for what it is.
> 
> I currently use the MIDI adapter with my Helix Floor for a few things. I have a single patch on my Helix set up as a pedalboard type thing where I have programmed some fx on/off toggles and Amp 1 reverb and boost toggle switches. I use the snapshots feature for channel switching and setting the gain range because due to the way MIDI learn is implemented, you can't save gain range on the unit itself with anything but the Remote 1. Hopefully they issue a firmware update some day that will fix this as it would be nice to have when you just want to take the Amp 1 with you.
> 
> Gain range in this case means being able to control the max gain on each of the Amp 1 channels. This is useful on the Mercury because it's by default tuned for single coils so it has a ton of gain on the overdrive channels. Around 5 was already the max I would use personally. Because it has a bright cap on the overdrive channel gain knob, turning the gain down can make it harsh. So it's better to instead adjust the range of the pot to your liking via MIDI and then you have just the right amount of adjustment range so settings from zero to 10 are actually useful. I think I have most set to roughly 50-60% of max gain possible.
> 
> I highly recommend reading the manual to learn about most of what it can do.
> 
> BTW, website is up: https://www.bluguitar.com/iridium/en/


Good to know about the cable. It would have been nice to have been told that by tech support. Maybe they should hire you to answer emails. 

Very cool feature regarding the gain range. I was under the impression that the position of the knobs can’t be saved or changed for each amp channel? (Or maybe that was just the EQ.)

But if gain can be adjusted/saved per channel, that’s good. I do wish the eq settings could be saved per channel.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> Good to know about the cable. It would have been nice to have been told that by tech support. Maybe they should hire you to answer emails.
> 
> Very cool feature regarding the gain range. I was under the impression that the position of the knobs can’t be saved or changed for each amp channel? (Or maybe that was just the EQ.)
> 
> But if gain can be adjusted/saved per channel, that’s good. I do wish the eq settings could be saved per channel.



The knobs are analog so they can't be saved. To me the gain range is more of a set and forget setting, you figure out what is a good maximum setting with the gain on 10 for each channel. For the clean I recommend the full 127 MIDI CC value and less for the overdrive channels. To me the channels are well balanced so I haven't been bothered by not being able to save the gain. Using your guitar volume knob to vary the gain level works well and you always have the boost for more.


----------



## Bearitone

We’re a nitpicky bunch aren’t we?


----------



## Xaios

Bearitone said:


> We’re a nitpicky bunch aren’t we?


Hello, I see that you're new here. Welcome to SevenString.Org, a forum dedicated to seven string guitars and related gear! Be sure to introduce yourself in the "Member Introductions" forum, and head over to the Beginners/FAQ section if you have any basic questions about which seven string guitar to buy.


----------



## Ola Englund

Backsnack said:


> Ola, are you trying to convince a Californian that it actually gets hot in Sweden?



It actually gets kinda hot here, we just don't have AC in our homes...


----------



## Backsnack

Ola Englund said:


> It actually gets kinda hot here, we just don't have AC in our homes...


We have the same problem. We live close to the beach, but not many of the homes built 30+ years ago have AC around where we live. Maybe it was the time before climate change was a thing. ‍


----------



## mogar

Backsnack said:


> We have the same problem. We live close to the beach, but not many of the homes built 30+ years ago have AC around where we live. Maybe it was the time before climate change was a thing. ‍



Nah, just 30+ years ago, there was a certain level of "swamp ass" people were acceptable with.


----------



## Bearitone

Do we have any news on a release date?


----------



## laxu

Bearitone said:


> Do we have any news on a release date?



Thomann's website says "available in 4-5 weeks".

Also manual can be read here: https://www.bluguitar.com/download/manual_iridium_2019_np_iPad.pdf
Unfortunately compared to the Mercury Edition manual it seems incredibly incomplete and does not even mention the custom controls on the side. I hope they do a better one when it is released.


----------



## sylcfh

Hughes & Kettner releases the Black Spirit 200 Floor on the heels of this. Blug used to work with them for decades.


----------



## mogar

I'm not a fan of the H&K "hifi" sound, so I'd still get the Iridium personally.


----------



## mnemonic

I don’t know what the deal is with that H&K black spirit, I wouldn’t even know it existed if not for a bunch of YouTube celebrities gushing over it. Feels like paid promotion. 

Also I still haven’t heard any good clips of it, even Ola’s clips sounded not very good, and usually he can make nearly anything sound good for metal.


----------



## Bearitone

One is aimed at the metal crowd, one is not. I don’t see them as competing. If the HK is competing with Blug then it’s competing with the Mercury or whatever other floor amp Blug makes. Not the Iridium.

That’s just my take on it


----------



## laxu

Bearitone said:


> One is aimed at the metal crowd, one is not. I don’t see them as competing. If the HK is competing with Blug then it’s competing with the Mercury or whatever other floor amp Blug makes. Not the Iridium.
> 
> That’s just my take on it



While I agree, I still haven't heard anything from it that comes even close to the Amp 1 Mercury.


----------



## Darchetype

This is probably the best metal sound I've heard from these amps. I think its safe to say that the pedal amp could sound similar to this. Plus in the pedal format it's really meant for live use and I am sure it would sound good in that situation


----------



## Meeotch

FWIW I bought a Black Spirit when it first came out and quickly returned it. To my surprise, channels 1 and 2 sounded fantastic. Channel 3 was a total letdown, and channel 4 basically sounded like Dimebag's tone. Not what I was looking for.

I wanted to give H&K another chance, flipped some gear and ended up with a Triamp Mark 3. Totally other end of the spectrum, but holy shit what an awesome amp!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Meeotch said:


> FWIW I bought a Black Spirit when it first came out and quickly returned it. To my surprise, channels 1 and 2 sounded fantastic. Channel 3 was a total letdown, and channel 4 basically sounded like Dimebag's tone. Not what I was looking for.
> 
> I wanted to give H&K another chance, flipped some gear and ended up with a Triamp Mark 3. Totally other end of the spectrum, but holy shit what an awesome amp!


I've always been intrigued by the Triamp series, especially how the newer versions let you mix and match vastly different power tubes. kt88s+6L6s


----------



## Darchetype

Meeotch said:


> FWIW I bought a Black Spirit when it first came out and quickly returned it. To my surprise, channels 1 and 2 sounded fantastic. Channel 3 was a total letdown, and channel 4 basically sounded like Dimebag's tone. Not what I was looking for.
> 
> I wanted to give H&K another chance, flipped some gear and ended up with a Triamp Mark 3. Totally other end of the spectrum, but holy shit what an awesome amp!


^ Now your talkin buku money! 

Anyways, I think from the bottom of my heart i know that the Iridium would probably sound better, in the high gain territory anyways. Gotta wait for more demos!


----------



## laxu

New demo of the Iridium from Frank Fleckenstein:


----------



## Darchetype

I want to hear how it sounds in the room, not the recording out. Sounds good though!


----------



## Bearitone

Darchetype said:


> I want to hear how it sounds in the room, not the recording out. Sounds good though!



Same. Hearing a demo of anything straight into a DAW doesn’t really convince me of anything especially in a mix.

I immediately skip to the guitar-only (no other instruments) sections of the video to hear what the amp sounds like by itself.


----------



## mogar

Every new demo of this thing isn't helping my GAS. Seriously sounds awesome.


----------



## Darchetype

I wonder how this thing would take a delay in the loop. Probably good I would imagine.


----------



## Backsnack

Darchetype said:


> I wonder how this thing would take a delay in the loop. Probably good I would imagine.


Watch the video a few posts up.


----------



## Darchetype

I really want this thing now. And cheaper than the HKBS floor, its taking priority. However, the floor is out right now and the blug is next month....i could get the floor and return it before then if I dont like it.


----------



## Darchetype

Has the release date been confirmed for Nov. 1 in the states?


----------



## Backsnack

Darchetype said:


> Has the release date been confirmed for Nov. 1 in the states?


Sounds like you know more than most of us if that’s true.

Ive been watching enough vids about it that ”Amp1 Iridium” has been pinging on my YouTube notifications, lol.


----------



## Darchetype

Backsnack said:


> Sounds like you know more than most of us if that’s true.
> 
> Ive been watching enough vids about it that ”Amp1 Iridium” has been pinging on my YouTube notifications, lol.


Lol. That's the answer google was giving me. Where it was located though was above the results' links in a slightly larger font. But I just googled it again and now its not there...which kinda scares me because I was set on Nov. 1 and now I am believeing that its almost definitely going to be later than that.

I've never wanted to be so wrong about something until now!


----------



## Backsnack

For those of you who don’t want to put this on a pedalboard, I’m thinking it might look nice perched on one of these on top of your guitar cab.

https://cooperstand-pro-instruments-stands.myshopify.com/products/pro-mini







Or throw all your OD, distortion, and boost pedals in the trash and make room for this beast on your board.


----------



## Darchetype

Backsnack said:


> For those of you who don’t want to put this on a pedalboard, I’m thinking it might look nice perched on one of these on top of your guitar cab.
> 
> https://cooperstand-pro-instruments-stands.myshopify.com/products/pro-mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or throw all your OD, distortion, and boost pedals in the trash and make room for this beast on your board.


Haha. Yeah idk though I would be afraid to accidentally yank the amp and this stand right off and onto the ground. I should get some door stopper-like metal brackets and drill them to the top of my cab; then I would feel comfortable with it on top.

But I am 100% positive that I want to buy this thing the day it comes out.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> For those of you who don’t want to put this on a pedalboard, I’m thinking it might look nice perched on one of these on top of your guitar cab.
> 
> https://cooperstand-pro-instruments-stands.myshopify.com/products/pro-mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or throw all your OD, distortion, and boost pedals in the trash and make room for this beast on your board.



That's a very overly complicated solution. You can literally just place the Amp 1 on top of your cab and it's fine there while being easy to operate. That's how I set up my Mercury Edition and I instead use my Helix to control its channel switching, boost and reverb.


----------



## Darchetype

laxu said:


> That's a very overly complicated solution. You can literally just place the Amp 1 on top of your cab and it's fine there while being easy to operate. That's how I set up my Mercury Edition and I instead use my Helix to control its channel switching, boost and reverb.


Just curious, why have the Mercury Edition when you have a Helix? There are no distortion sounds on the Helix that can compare?


----------



## laxu

Darchetype said:


> Just curious, why have the Mercury Edition when you have a Helix? There are no distortion sounds on the Helix that can compare?



The Helix is great but I prefer the simplicity of real amps. Just a few knobs to turn, easy to run into real guitar cabs. The Amp 1 is so tiny it's an easy grab and go amp when you don't need anything more than a reverb for fx. I use the Helix only for effects with both of my amps. There is nothing wrong with the amp modeling on it, I just prefer running like this.

HX Effects would be fine for me but I got the Helix Floor for a good price used and prefer its overall user experience to the Effects. I would not mind a smaller version that axes the built-in pedal though, to me it makes no sense to have those integrated. HX Stomp goes a bit too far in the other direction though.


----------



## Darchetype

laxu said:


> HX Stomp goes a bit too far in the other direction though


 You mean as far as being too minimal, or what?

I'm thinking all I will need is the Iridium amp and a delay pedal for live use. I can do with just reverb and delay.


----------



## laxu

Darchetype said:


> You mean as far as being too minimal, or what?
> 
> I'm thinking all I will need is the Iridium amp and a delay pedal for live use. I can do with just reverb and delay.



Yeah, too minimal for me. Needs a couple more knobs and another row of switches and doesn't allow for more than 6 simultaneous fx. While I don't use a ton of fx, I like having options in a patch.

I like the reverb on the Amp 1. I find the real spring reverb on my Bogner has a bit too long decay time whereas the Amp 1 reverb never gets in the way.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> That's a very overly complicated solution. You can literally just place the Amp 1 on top of your cab and it's fine there while being easy to operate. That's how I set up my Mercury Edition and I instead use my Helix to control its channel switching, boost and reverb.


Do you gig with yours with that sort of setup? Seems like it would be safest mounted to the pedal board, and wood also keep send/return cables much shorter.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> Yeah, too minimal for me. Needs a couple more knobs and another row of switches and doesn't allow for more than 6 simultaneous fx. While I don't use a ton of fx, I like having options in a patch.
> 
> I like the reverb on the Amp 1. I find the real spring reverb on my Bogner has a bit too long decay time whereas the Amp 1 reverb never gets in the way.


What kind of reverb emulation is it? Plate, spring, or something else?


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> Do you gig with yours with that sort of setup? Seems like it would be safest mounted to the pedal board, and wood also keep send/return cables much shorter.



Not right now but honestly it's perfectly safe just sitting on top of the cab. The cables all come out from the back so they go neatly behind and around the cab like they would on any normal amp. Sure, pedalboard use would allow for shorter cables and running a longer speaker cable. Either way is fine.



Backsnack said:


> What kind of reverb emulation is it? Plate, spring, or something else?



If I remember correctly it's a plate reverb.


----------



## lewis

Bumping because i want one.

I have an Ax8 im not feeling anymore. Weighing up selling it and replacing it with this OR trying to save and pairing them together mostly for fractal efx - but amp models being powered by this into cabs live also could be awesome.
Now i dont use cabs personally at home/practice but its nice to have the poweramp built in so that every venue circumstance is covered.
Can this also send just a line signal so i can apply my own IR and run into headrush frfr monitors and direct?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I officially want one. I thought it sounded a bit better than his Maxwatt and MILES better than his Kemper.

Pretty much killed my GAS for the Ceres.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I officially want one. I thought it sounded a bit better than his Maxwatt and MILES better than his Kemper.
> 
> Pretty much killed my GAS for the Ceres.




Completely agree. And it genuinely covers so much ground. I bet it does more tones and styles than the Maxwatt.

The additonal tiny dials on the side for fine tweaking is excellent and the built in gate, drive and reverb free up so much board space.
The gate/reverb trickery is awesome too (gate automatically changing to soft when reverb is activated etc) the guy has thought of everything and got it sounding amazing to boot.
Sign me up 100%

Anyone know if Reverb spills over when its used then turned off?


----------



## axxessdenied

I want one. I should downsize my rig and just get this thing.


----------



## Mathemagician

I want to hear a few more high gain demos. But this is winning me over...


----------



## lewis

Mathemagician said:


> I want to hear a few more high gain demos. But this is winning me over...


Haha i knew it would. I think its release date worldwide was yesterday or today maybe - im sure there is going to plenty of vids show up in the next week from new owners.

Thing sounds amazing and does everything.
Have you gone through all the youtube vids of it already?


----------



## lewis

Mathemagician said:


> I want to hear a few more high gain demos. But this is winning me over...


You checked this one?


----------



## Element0s

I've been curious about these units ever since the first one came out and this newer, modern-voiced version has got me seriously rethinking my live rig. I love my Helix floor but hot damn, it's hard to deny how efficient and powerful this little bastard seems.

If anyone in the Vancouver, BC or Seattle, WA area happens to pick one of these up please drop me a line--I'd love to buy you lunch in exchange for a chance to test it out.


----------



## Ozzfest

These come out today, no? I would love to pick one of these up. Sweetwater says they dont have it yet on their page. Lemme check Thomann.......yep says they have it in stock, and it's for $699 as opposed to the $849 on sweetwater.

Let me guess.....Thomann won't ship it to the states...? I tried calling and they are on a bank holiday


----------



## lewis

$699 from thomann seems an absolute steal for this brutal little fucker.

God damn i havent wanted something this bad since i grabbed my Kemper!!

Massive GAS


----------



## Ozzfest

lewis said:


> $699 from thomann seems an absolute steal for this brutal little fucker.
> 
> God damn i havent wanted something this bad since i grabbed my Kemper!!
> 
> Massive GAS


Just tried to buy on from Thomann, Bluguitar prevented Thomann to sell and ship these to the states.  that means I gotta pay an extra $150 elsewhere for no good reason. When and IF someone else even carries them because right now sweetwater doesn't have them.


----------



## lewis

Ozzfest said:


> Just tried to buy on from Thomann, Bluguitar prevented Thomann to sell and ship these to the states.  that means I gotta pay an extra $150 elsewhere for no good reason. When and IF someone else even carries them because right now sweetwater doesn't have them.


Why would he do that? 

Or has he made some exclusivity type deals with USA dealers?
Either way what a bummer for you man. :/


----------



## dhgrind

This would’ve been it for me if they had a loop switch instead of reverb.


----------



## Ozzfest

lewis said:


> Or has he made some exclusivity type deals


Sadly, I think this is true.


----------



## lewis

dhgrind said:


> This would’ve been it for me if they had a loop switch instead of reverb.


Have you seen he is releasing a matching Pedal 1 or something that stores presets etc. That MAY include a looper. No idea. Look into it though in case bro

Edit







Got an fx loop and even a power soak switch but no looper


----------



## dhgrind

lewis said:


> Have you seen he is releasing a matching Pedal 1 or something that stores presets etc. That MAY include a looper. No idea. Look into it though in case bro
> 
> Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an fx loop and even a power soak switch but no looper


Fx loop not looper sorry should be more specific


----------



## lewis

dhgrind said:


> Fx loop not looper sorry should be more specific


Ah well bingo. You could pair these 2 together and job done


----------



## Ozzfest

dhgrind said:


> Fx loop not looper sorry should be more specific


This does have an FX loop, if that's what your question is...


----------



## dhgrind

Ozzfest said:


> This does have an FX loop, if that's what your question is...



To fully specify what I meant was I wish that the foot switch on the right was not for reverb but in fact to activate the fx loop. I see it does have an fx loop, and that the addition footswitch activates it.


----------



## Backsnack

axxessdenied said:


> I want one. I should downsize my rig and just get this thing.


Yeah but now I'm getting addicted to delay and reverb pedals, lol.


----------



## Backsnack

Ozzfest said:


> Just tried to buy on from Thomann, Bluguitar prevented Thomann to sell and ship these to the states.  that means I gotta pay an extra $150 elsewhere for no good reason. When and IF someone else even carries them because right now sweetwater doesn't have them.


Sweetwater will sometimes discount prices if you call in and make an order.



lewis said:


> Have you seen he is releasing a matching Pedal 1 or something that stores presets etc. That MAY include a looper. No idea. Look into it though in case bro
> 
> Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an fx loop and even a power soak switch but no looper





Ozzfest said:


> This does have an FX loop, if that's what your question is...


I think @lewis is talking about a loop switcher. You have to get the extension module for that, but it can be done. 
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LooperKit--bluguitar-looper-kit-for-remote1

There are some better, more cost-effective and compact solutions for MIDI controller/loop switchers around, but that's just personal opinion. This would be more specifically tailored for the Amp1.


----------



## Backsnack

Even if you aren't performing live, I think this amp will be a great option for home players because the amp is ultimately solid state and should sound better at lower volumes. (Even has power soak option with MIDI).


----------



## Ozzfest

dhgrind said:


> To fully specify what I meant was I wish that the foot switch on the right was not for reverb but in fact to activate the fx loop. I see it does have an fx loop, and that the addition footswitch activates it.


 Ah I see what you mean.



Backsnack said:


> I think he's talking about a loop switcher. You have to get the extension module for that, but it can be done. There are some better, more compact solutions for MIDI controller/loop switchers around, but that's just personal opinion.


 Yeah that kinda kills my buzz slightly now. But only slightly. It's not necessarily a deal breaker because if delay (or chorus) is all you would need, then just step on the delay/chorus pedal.



Backsnack said:


> Sweetwater will sometimes discount prices if you call in and make an order.


 Really that is good to know! Is that only because you mention another deal from elsewhere that they would do that for competition?


----------



## GunpointMetal

Ozzfest said:


> Really that is good to know! Is that only because you mention another deal from elsewhere that they would do that for competition?


 They will usually price match, or match a coupon if you ask nicely. I usually get some freebies or a discount if I'm spending a lot of money. But I really wouldn't expect them to price match on a deal you can't even get because of your location.


----------



## laxu

dhgrind said:


> This would’ve been it for me if they had a loop switch instead of reverb.



You can add one with any MIDI controller using the MIDI adapter. Just send CC 40 to toggle loop on/off.

Here's some extra things the unit can do: https://www.bluguitar.com/me-expert.html


----------



## Ozzfest

GunpointMetal said:


> They will usually price match, or match a coupon if you ask nicely. I usually get some freebies or a discount if I'm spending a lot of money. But I really wouldn't expect them to price match on a deal you can't even get because of your location.


True. I was also thinking that.


----------



## dhgrind

laxu said:


> You can add one with any MIDI controller using the MIDI adapter. Just send CC 40 to toggle loop on/off.
> 
> Here's some extra things the unit can do: https://www.bluguitar.com/me-expert.html



the point is that I would prefer not to have to add extra cost and devices. But I realize the function is available just not on the primary device


----------



## Backsnack

Ozzfest said:


> True. I was also thinking that.


I literally just call my sales rep and say "Hey, I wanna buy this. Can you make me a deal?"

The answer is usually "yes" for most things.


----------



## Ozzfest

Backsnack said:


> I literally just call my sales rep and say "Hey, I wanna buy this. Can you make me a deal?"
> 
> The answer is usually "yes" for most things.


Well I dont have a sales rep anywhere but it's certainly worth a try.


----------



## Ozzfest

laxu said:


> You can add one with any MIDI controller using the MIDI adapter. Just send CC 40 to toggle loop on/off.
> 
> Here's some extra things the unit can do: https://www.bluguitar.com/me-expert.html


Aha so you CAN do it then. By it I mean you can have the Amp1 learn a setting with the delay pedal engaged as a preset. (Assuming that the Iridium will work the same way, as this video is for the Mercury). But that's so awesome that it can do that. My question would then be how to hook it up say, a delay pedal and have the amp learn it....does it need to be hooked up via midi CC40? (whatever that is, I have learning to do) or can you simply plug two patch cables into the in and out to the send return?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fucking need to stop watching demos of this thing.  I have no qualms ditching my Helix in favor for one.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fucking need to stop watching demos of this thing.  I have no qualms ditching my Helix in favor for one.


Do eeeet


----------



## Ozzfest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fucking need to stop watching demos of this thing.  I have no qualms ditching my Helix in favor for one.


Sell your Helix.....unless you really need the auto-wah+pitchshifter+octaver+phaser preset


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Do eeeet





Ozzfest said:


> Sell your Helix.....unless you really need the auto-wah+pitchshifter+octaver+phaser preset



Strongly thinking about it.  As much as I like my Helix, I'm stuck with... everything in the Helix. I can't use the FX loop because the floor noise is too overpowering. Hate running shit directly into the unit because then I can't juse the clean models. 

I think this paired with an HX FX would be a killer combo. I think they fixed the floor noise issue with the HX FX.


----------



## Ozzfest

I don't know how marketing works but I wonder it is that this amp was released today yet it's nowhere to be found besides Thomann. I mean it males sense that they'd have it first but how long will it take for other stores to have it in the states?


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Strongly thinking about it.  As much as I like my Helix, I'm stuck with... everything in the Helix. I can't use the FX loop because the floor noise is too overpowering. Hate running shit directly into the unit because then I can't juse the clean models.
> 
> I think this paired with an HX FX would be a killer combo. I think they fixed the floor noise issue with the HX FX.


I saw a post on the Line6 forums that a small percentage of units got made with wrong parts, and they're doing free replacements for those serial numbers.

I looked up some posts and one person who had noise issues with the loops found out that an external pedal was the cause. Other folks found out that having trails set to on for their loops was causing lingering noise even with the loop was switched out of the chain (predictably). I wonder if subsequent firmware updates left trails set to off. Boom, instant fix!


----------



## Backsnack

Ozzfest said:


> I don't know how marketing works but I wonder it is that this amp was released today yet it's nowhere to be found besides Thomann. I mean it males sense that they'd have it first but how long will it take for other stores to have it in the states?


Sweetwater is the only US reseller for BluGuitar products. Not sure about any other local shops.

Your next bet is used stuff on Reverb and GC.
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/BluGuitar/Amp1-Guitar-Amp-Head.gc?rNtt=bluguitar&index=11


----------



## Backsnack

Ozzfest said:


> Well I dont have a sales rep anywhere but it's certainly worth a try.


All you do is call Sweetwater and/or ask for a catalog and they'll assign a sales rep to you. My sales rep is super cool and we've nerded out over all kinds of stuff. Then they call after you buy something and make sure you like it and it's meeting your expectations.

I love Sweetwater and have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## Ozzfest

Backsnack said:


> All you do is call Sweetwater and/or ask for a catalog and they'll assign a sales rep to you. My sales rep is super cool and we've nerded out over all kinds of stuff. Then they call after you buy something and make sure you like it and it's meeting your expectations.
> 
> I love Sweetwater and have nothing but good things to say about them.


I shall give it a try then. I look forward to seeing more demos but it's making me bloated with GAS.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fucking need to stop watching demos of this thing.  I have no qualms ditching my Helix in favor for one.


Ive put my Ax8 up for sale to do the same


----------



## laxu

Ozzfest said:


> Aha so you CAN do it then. By it I mean you can have the Amp1 learn a setting with the delay pedal engaged as a preset. (Assuming that the Iridium will work the same way, as this video is for the Mercury). But that's so awesome that it can do that. My question would then be how to hook it up say, a delay pedal and have the amp learn it....does it need to be hooked up via midi CC40? (whatever that is, I have learning to do) or can you simply plug two patch cables into the in and out to the send return?



MIDI CC 40 is the Control Change message number you send from a MIDI controller to turn the fx loop on or off. Value of 0-64 turns it off, value of 65-127 turns it on. You need both the BluGuitar MIDI adapter and any MIDI foot controller for this and they get connected to the Amp 1 footswitch jack. Alternatively you can buy the BluGuitar Remote1 floorboard.

You can program a MIDI preset to tell the unit to switch to say Modern channel with fx loop on. For example I use my Line6 Helix Floor as a MIDI controller so when I switch to snapshot 1 it tells my Amp 1 to put it on the Clean channel with the reverb on. When I hit the switch for snapshot 2 it switches to Classic channel with reverb off and boost on. For me switching the fx loop is totally unnecessary because I can just set my Helix to switch effects on and off in snapshots or presets.


----------



## lewis

laxu said:


> MIDI CC 40 is the Control Change message number you send from a MIDI controller to turn the fx loop on or off. Value of 0-64 turns it off, value of 65-127 turns it on. You need both the BluGuitar MIDI adapter and any MIDI foot controller for this and they get connected to the Amp 1 footswitch jack. Alternatively you can buy the BluGuitar Remote1 floorboard.
> 
> You can program a MIDI preset to tell the unit to switch to say Modern channel with fx loop on. For example I use my Line6 Helix Floor as a MIDI controller so when I switch to snapshot 1 it tells my Amp 1 to put it on the Clean channel with the reverb on. When I hit the switch for snapshot 2 it switches to Classic channel with reverb off and boost on. For me switching the fx loop is totally unnecessary because I can just set my Helix to switch effects on and off in snapshots or presets.


This is absolutely what I want to do.
Plan is sell the ax8 and replace it with Amp1 Iridum + HX effects and have the midi do everything you just said. Plus using IRs too.


----------



## Spinedriver

Apparently, Long & McQuade here in Canada sell BluGuitar stuff but the only things they have on their site so far are the IR Box ($449 CDN) and the Remote 1 footswitch ($499). I can't see them selling the Amp1 for a penny less than $799 CDN. They do ship to the US though, so if/when they ever do get some of the Iridium in, it could be an option for those down south who can't find one elsewhere.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Backsnack said:


> I saw a post on the Line6 forums that a small percentage of units got made with wrong parts, and they're doing free replacements for those serial numbers.
> 
> I looked up some posts and one person who had noise issues with the loops found out that an external pedal was the cause. Other folks found out that having trails set to on for their loops was causing lingering noise even with the loop was switched out of the chain (predictably). I wonder if subsequent firmware updates left trails set to off. Boom, instant fix!



I'll have to look into the noise issue. Unfortunately I bought mine 2nd hand so idk if I'll get the replacement. He'll idk if it'll even cover the standard Helix Floor.


----------



## Xaios

Spinedriver said:


> Apparently, Long & McQuade here in Canada sell BluGuitar stuff but the only things they have on their site so far are the IR Box ($449 CDN) and the Remote 1 footswitch ($499). I can't see them selling the Amp1 for a penny less than $799 CDN. They do ship to the US though, so if/when they ever do get some of the Iridium in, it could be an option for those down south who can't find one elsewhere.


The Amp1 Mercury is on Long & McQuade's site. $1200 CAD. If the Iridium is $850 USD from Sweetwater, $1200 CAD lines up pretty much exactly with that once you factor in both exchange rate and the fact that all this kind of gear is just typically more expensive here.


----------



## Mathemagician

I just want to hear a convincing 5150 tone from this and I’ll be that much closer to buying one.


----------



## Spinedriver

Xaios said:


> The Amp1 Mercury is on Long & McQuade's site. $1200 CAD. If the Iridium is $850 USD from Sweetwater, $1200 CAD lines up pretty much exactly with that once you factor in both exchange rate and the fact that all this kind of gear is just typically more expensive here.



I thought I had seen the Mercury there before.  
Their website is really not that well organized. I looked up the comany name and those were the only 2 things that came up, so it's no surprise that it turned up somewhere else. lol..


----------



## Ozzfest

laxu said:


> You need both the BluGuitar MIDI adapter and any MIDI foot controller for this and they get connected to the Amp 1 footswitch jack


I need to do this just to switch on/off just one external pedal in the fx loop? The only way the amp1 can learn what i want it to do is via midi and there is no other way? I dont want to buy the midi switching pedal because i use very few effects.



laxu said:


> For example I use my Line6 Helix Floor as a MIDI controller so when I switch to snapshot 1 it tells my Amp 1 to put it on the Clean channel with the reverb on. When I hit the switch for snapshot 2 it switches to Classic channel with reverb off and boost on.


Why do you need the helix to do all of that when the amp1 can do that....unless you are running more effects than you listed that is not on the amp1?



laxu said:


> For me switching the fx loop is totally unnecessary because I can just set my Helix to switch effects on and off in snapshots or presets.


 what if you want certain effects in the loop though? Or is it that it's already hooked up in 4cm?


----------



## laxu

Ozzfest said:


> I need to do this just to switch on/off just one external pedal in the fx loop? The only way the amp1 can learn what i want it to do is via midi and there is no other way? I dont want to buy the midi switching pedal because i use very few effects.
> 
> 
> Why do you need the helix to do all of that when the amp1 can do that....unless you are running more effects than you listed that is not on the amp1?
> 
> what if you want certain effects in the loop though? Or is it that it's already hooked up in 4cm?



That's just if you want to turn on/off the whole fx loop. If you just use a few pedals, hook them up to the Amp 1 fx loop and turn the pedals on/off like you would with any amp.

I use Helix for more effects but to also toggle boost and reverb in the Amp 1 because I like how they sound. It's hooked up in 4 CM. I didn't want to buy a separate MIDI controller either and the Helix does that job really well too. So it switches Amp 1 channels, fx and any fx on the Helix are routed either into the input of Amp 1 or into the Amp 1 fx loop.


----------



## Ozzfest

laxu said:


> That's just if you want to turn on/off the whole fx loop. If you just use a few pedals, hook them up to the Amp 1 fx loop and turn the pedals on/off like you would with any amp.
> 
> I use Helix for more effects but to also toggle boost and reverb in the Amp 1 because I like how they sound. It's hooked up in 4 CM. I didn't want to buy a separate MIDI controller either and the Helix does that job really well too. So it switches Amp 1 channels, fx and any fx on the Helix are routed either into the input of Amp 1 or into the Amp 1 fx loop.


Gotcha. That's really cool.


----------



## Meeotch

Mathemagician said:


> I just want to hear a convincing 5150 tone from this and I’ll be that much closer to buying one.



This!


----------



## lewis

Isnt the Ola Englund demo giving out 5150 type chugs?


----------



## Ozzfest

Just pre-ordered one from Sweetwater. They should get them in a few weeks. He gave me a good deal on it too.

Im gonna need a long ass speaker cable now!


----------



## lewis

Ozzfest said:


> Just pre-ordered one from Sweetwater. They should get them in a few weeks. He gave me a good deal on it too.
> 
> Im gonna need a long ass speaker cable now!




Obligatory playthrough video upon arrival please dude hahah


----------



## Ozzfest

lewis said:


> Obligatory playthrough video upon arrival please dude hahah


Oh absolutely! Granted, I am sure there will be plenty of other demos and reviews up before I even get mine, that will be of much better quality compared to the videos I would be able to produce.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> This is absolutely what I want to do.
> Plan is sell the ax8 and replace it with Amp1 Iridum + HX effects and have the midi do everything you just said. Plus using IRs too.


Yup, I’m planning on the same thing.

I just have to convince myself that the HXE will be sufficient and that I don’t need to also combine a bunch of other pedals along with it.


----------



## Backsnack

Mathemagician said:


> I just want to hear a convincing 5150 tone from this and I’ll be that much closer to buying one.


Have you watched the videos? The modern channel pretty well nails that sounds imho.

And even if it doesn’t get 100% of the way there, it will probably sound so good in its own right that you won’t care after playing for a short time.


----------



## Mathemagician

The demos don’t sound, idk full? Like the “amp in a room” portions don’t really sound heavy. The sound is almost kind of “djent/heavy overdrive” but not the really rich full sound that I personally like. Could just be people EQing to their own preferences. But I know the tone I’m waiting for should be pretty generic.


----------



## Ozzfest

Mathemagician said:


> The demos don’t sound, idk full? Like the “amp in a room” portions don’t really sound heavy. The sound is almost kind of “djent/heavy overdrive” but not the really rich full sound that I personally like. Could just be people EQing to their own preferences. But I know the tone I’m waiting for should be pretty generic.


Maybe that's part of the reason why, I think its pretty affordable for being a pedalboard amp. But I agree I have heard a demo and wasn't too impressed with the tones that particular person was getting.


----------



## Bearitone

Mathemagician said:


> The demos don’t sound, idk full? Like the “amp in a room” portions don’t really sound heavy. The sound is almost kind of “djent/heavy overdrive” but not the really rich full sound that I personally like. Could just be people EQing to their own preferences. But I know the tone I’m waiting for should be pretty generic.



I think it’s just EQing.
I think if someone who was into machinehead did a demo through a 412 we’d finally have a “full” sounding demo.


----------



## Backsnack

Mathemagician said:


> The demos don’t sound, idk full? Like the “amp in a room” portions don’t really sound heavy. The sound is almost kind of “djent/heavy overdrive” but not the really rich full sound that I personally like. Could just be people EQing to their own preferences. But I know the tone I’m waiting for should be pretty generic.


FWIW, John Browne makes a comment during his video where he says he's impressed by the fullness of the low end in the room with him. However, the SM57 mic used to record the audio at the cab isn't going to convey that over YouTube.


----------



## laxu

Mathemagician said:


> The demos don’t sound, idk full? Like the “amp in a room” portions don’t really sound heavy. The sound is almost kind of “djent/heavy overdrive” but not the really rich full sound that I personally like. Could just be people EQing to their own preferences. But I know the tone I’m waiting for should be pretty generic.



The Amp 1 has tons of low end and midrange on tap. The EQ is very responsive so small changes go a long way. I don't see why anyone wouldn't be able to get it as full sounding as they like.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Is it as loud as a 100w EVH 5153?


----------



## lewis

I love how stringy/spanky the thing is too. Going to be a joy to play with for modern metal rhythm and lead work.
Sounds so sweet. Ive about maxxed out all the available Youtube demos now so im eagerly awaiting more showing up in the wild.

Now if only my Ax8 would hurry up and sell


----------



## lewis

MASS DEFECT said:


> Is it as loud as a 100w EVH 5153?


On the andertons vid, talking about the previous iteration, mr Blug says its louder than his 50 watt tube amp and about the same volume as his 100watt(i presume Marshall)
So heres hoping


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I imagine it won't have as much head room to compare to a 100 tube amp being (I'm assuming) a 150w class D power amp, but will have the power to cut through a mix.


----------



## laxu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I imagine it won't have as much head room to compare to a 100 tube amp being (I'm assuming) a 150w class D power amp, but will have the power to cut through a mix.



I measured my BluGuitar Amp1 Mercury Edition to put out about 120 dB @ 1m when cranked through a 1x12 cab with a 100 dB sensitivity speaker. My 45W Bogner Goldfinger Superlead tube amp put out about 117 dB which is right in line with a ~50 vs 100W tube amp. Yes, it was ridiculously loud, I did not dare stand in front of the speaker and everything in the room was shaking.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

lewis said:


> On the andertons vid, talking about the previous iteration, mr Blug says its louder than his 50 watt tube amp and about the same volume as his 100watt(i presume Marshall)
> So heres hoping



Volume/headroom relative to a 50w tube is good enough for me. And it doesn't help my GAS. lol Merry Xmas.


----------



## Ozzfest

As soon as I get it I am going to "Will it Chug?" the heck out of it immediately!


----------



## lewis

These are available now right?
Anyone picked one up yet?
Hyped for plenty more vid/tone clips.


----------



## vendo

I got mine today. Picked it up after deciding to start playing guitar again. Haven't played in a few years due to personal stuff. First impression: very versatile... only used it via the recording out + IRs. Seems to be very responsive to your picking style, which i like a lot. Always loved that about my old Krank Revolution and Earforce Two. The distortion itself.... i'm not sure yet. The definition is definitely great. Reacts really fast as well. Very chunky. Seems to djent well. Will play around more in the next days and eventually record some double tracked guitars.


----------



## Bearitone

vendo said:


> I got mine today. Picked it up after deciding to start playing guitar again. Haven't played in a few years due to personal stuff. First impression: very versatile... only used it via the recording out + IRs. Seems to be very responsive to your picking style, which i like a lot. Always loved that about my old Krank Revolution and Earforce Two. The distortion itself.... i'm not sure yet. The definition is definitely great. Reacts really fast as well. Very chunky. Seems to djent well. Will play around more in the next days and eventually record some double tracked guitars.



Holy shit i haven’t heard Earforce mentioned in years


----------



## vendo

Ok, first "yay new gear" feeling has settled. I've played around with it more... and so far i'm not convinced. It sounds really grainy and i actually had a hard time finding a tone i really really liked. Something always sounded a bit off to me, either the bass or the highs. the mids seemed fine. I can't pinpoint it right now. I will get new strings tomorrow and obviously keep testing...

I switched to a VST amp just for fun, in my case thermionik, and it was easier to get a solid sound going. Maybe it's the recording output? I'm not sure.

There's also this weird thing: when i turn up the master to like 7 the sound suddenly completely changes. Seems like the nano tube starts distorting at that point or something. I have to reduce gain quite a bit, but the worst part: the highs are "broken". I literally have to nearly completely remove the highs to get something not totally harsh.

Too bad i don't have a cab here.

So after a few hours of playing around: not convinced yet. Maybe i'm too stupid.


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> Ok, first "yay new gear" feeling has settled. I've played around with it more... and so far i'm not convinced. It sounds really grainy and i actually had a hard time finding a tone i really really liked. Something always sounded a bit off to me, either the bass or the highs. the mids seemed fine. I can't pinpoint it right now. I will get new strings tomorrow and obviously keep testing...
> 
> I switched to a VST amp just for fun, in my case thermionik, and it was easier to get a solid sound going. Maybe it's the recording output? I'm not sure.
> 
> There's also this weird thing: when i turn up the master to like 7 the sound suddenly completely changes. Seems like the nano tube starts distorting at that point or something. I have to reduce gain quite a bit, but the worst part: the highs are "broken". I literally have to nearly completely remove the highs to get something not totally harsh.
> 
> Too bad i don't have a cab here.
> 
> So after a few hours of playing around: not convinced yet. Maybe i'm too stupid.



Yeah a cab would be the real test imo.

Have you tried it with your own custom IR too?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

^what he said. play it through a cab. it was designed primarily that way.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Is that recording out equipped with some sort of cab sim done via analog filtering? If so, You had double cab sim.


----------



## vendo

You can disable the analog cab sim. That's the first thing i looked up in the manual, so no, i did not have "double cab sim". lol.


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> You can disable the analog cab sim. That's the first thing i looked up in the manual, so no, i did not have "double cab sim". lol.


Out of interest how do you disable it?


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> Out of interest how do you disable it?



Hold boost for a while, then press channel.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

vendo said:


> You can disable the analog cab sim. That's the first thing i looked up in the manual, so no, i did not have "double cab sim". lol.


Oh, OK. So maybe this amp just sucks in that scenario. I remember that Glenn from SMG Spectre Studio had problem with blug amp 1 first and mercury edition when recorded via oxbox.


----------



## lewis

Wolfhorsky said:


> Oh, OK. So maybe this amp just sucks in that scenario. I remember that Glenn from SMG Spectre Studio had problem with blug amp 1 first and mercury edition when recorded via oxbox.


He did but then in the newer vids he admitted to being a idiot and confirming he done it wrong or used a poor choice of cab sound or something


----------



## prlgmnr

lewis said:


> He did but then in the newer vids he admitted to being a idiot


glad that's finally out in the open


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

prlgmnr said:


> glad that's finally out in the open


----------



## vendo

So i just restringed my guitar (Ibanez RG1527 with EMG707 in the bridge). Helped a lot.

A little badly double tracked riff: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kVcRxezQ-BYVka0de_zGa3wVMJ6-7Lpj/view?usp=sharing

Using guitarhacks fredman angled impulse here. No post processing at all. Settings:

Channel Modern
Gain 4
Master 5
Bass 5
Middle 5
Treble 5
Poweramp Master 5
Tone all the way to the left

Today i feel better about this unit. Way better actually. Playing this through a cab should be fun.


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> So i just restringed my guitar (Ibanez RG1527 with EMG707 in the bridge). Helped a lot.
> 
> A little badly double tracked riff: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kVcRxezQ-BYVka0de_zGa3wVMJ6-7Lpj/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Using guitarhacks fredman angled impulse here. No post processing at all. Settings:
> 
> Channel Modern
> Gain 4
> Master 5
> Bass 5
> Middle 5
> Treble 5
> Poweramp Master 5
> Tone all the way to the left
> 
> Today i feel better about this unit. Way better actually. Playing this through a cab should be fun.



Damn i love how stringy it is


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> Damn i love how stringy it is



It sure is... tbh i'm slightly falling in love atm. holy shit i need a cab.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/182qWJ4PGVN18yeE5eTvrILmLlYV7k2Yn/view?usp=sharing this thing can def. sound brutal af. haha.

A good guitar player will be able to get great sounds out of this i imagine. Seems to be very responsive to the input signal.


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> It sure is... tbh i'm slightly falling in love atm. holy shit i need a cab.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/182qWJ4PGVN18yeE5eTvrILmLlYV7k2Yn/view?usp=sharing this thing can def. sound brutal af. haha.
> 
> A good guitar player will be able to get great sounds out of this i imagine. Seems to be very responsive to the input signal.



Holy crap it sounds brutal as shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It kinda reminds me of something between a 5150 and a XXX.


----------



## laxu

I feel that the analog cab sim on the direct out is mainly meant to be used at loud volume through a PA. I'm not a huge fan of it to headphones or studio monitors but it sounds alright overall.

The poweramp will start distorting after about 6 on the main master volume control. The OD channel master knob is meant only to balance against the clean tone so think of it as channel volume.

If it's like the Mercury Edition, it has a bright cap on the gain knob so the lower you turn it, the brighter and harsher it can sound. I was ready to send mine back until I figured I could turn on the low gain mode (hold boost when switching it on) and use MIDI to set custom gain ranges for each channel so I get to keep my gain in the area where the bright cap does not cause annoyances while not having excessive gain.

If the Iridium works like this, you might want to try instead turning gain to say 6 and then turning volume on your guitar down to compensate.

Also the way the EQ works is that the higher the knobs, the more modern it sounds. For metal tones I like running the knobs around 7 on the Mercury as it gets brighter and more aggressive.


----------



## lewis

The more i hear and read about this the more it makes sense for me to grab the HX Efx to pair with it and use midi for presets on the lot - incl cab IR Going Foh/frfr monitor


----------



## vendo

Well, the built-in analog cab simulation doesn't sound useful... maybe it sounds vastly different running it into a PA or something. Then again I've never heard an analog cab simulation that actually sounded good. Coincidence? I don't think so.

Played the whole day with the Amp1 Iridium (and new strings...lol). Sounds good. I think you can get a lot of sounds out of it, if you play around a bit more. Like: i haven't even touched the low gain mode or the half-power one. Cranking up the master makes the sound go wild for sure and i have to re-adjust the EQ. Don't know if i like the nano-tube saturated sound or not.

But there's 1 thing i can say for sure: this thing is fun to play. It's really tight and reacts fast. For not even 800 quid? Good deal.


----------



## laxu

vendo said:


> Played the whole day with the Amp1 Iridium (and new strings...lol). Sounds good. I think you can get a lot of sounds out of it, if you play around a bit more. Like: i haven't even touched the low gain mode or the half-power one. Cranking up the master makes the sound go wild for sure and i have to re-adjust the EQ. Don't know if i like the nano-tube saturated sound or not.



The halfpower mode is mainly there so that you can run it into a cab with speakers that have lower power handling. For example the BluGuitar Nanocab and Fatcab are 60W power handling so you might want to turn half power mode on if you want to use it with them so you don't run into any issues.

The low gain mode was useful on the Mercury because it is by default dialed to work best with single coils so it has way too much gain if you use humbuckers. The only caveat with the low gain mode is that the clean channel's gain is also lowered so you can't get overdrive out of it. That's where the MIDI or Remote1 gain range settings come into play, I set the clean back to full gain available and the overdrive channels to about 70%.


----------



## vendo

The lack of more videos etc. makes me wonder though. The unit has been out for a bit already and I thought the web would be all over it.


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> The lack of more videos etc. makes me wonder though. The unit has been out for a bit already and I thought the web would be all over it.


Yeah me too. What the!??!

I know im hyped so im wanting loads of vids but its really weird then isnt yet. Im checking youtube daily and its just the same ones from weeks/months back


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

vendo said:


> The lack of more videos etc. makes me wonder though. The unit has been out for a bit already and I thought the web would be all over it.



Talking about a small company vs a big ass established company like H&K or Mesa. Not a lot not people know who Thomas Blug is unless they're like us and stalk SSO or TGP.


----------



## vendo

Yeah, most likely true. I wish i had a proper setup and backing tracking etc. available so I'd record something properly.

Been playing for 2 days now..i definitely missed playing guitar. This Amp1 Iridium is fun af to play. Playing djenty stuff is really cool due to the fast attack and awesome built-in noisegate. The noise-gate....is truly great.

I wanna try to get a Tesseract-like tone out of this...so: sizzly highs and solid mids. Thought about buying the Axe FX presets just for the IRs. But 20€ for 2 IRs...meh....


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> Yeah, most likely true. I wish i had a proper setup and backing tracking etc. available so I'd record something properly.
> 
> Been playing for 2 days now..i definitely missed playing guitar. This Amp1 Iridium is fun af to play. Playing djenty stuff is really cool due to the fast attack and awesome built-in noisegate. The noise-gate....is truly great.
> 
> I wanna try to get a Tesseract-like tone out of this...so: sizzly highs and solid mids. Thought about buying the Axe FX presets just for the IRs. But 20€ for 2 IRs...meh....



Thats a great point. I bought the Misha Axe IR pack. Can use those with this to FOH right????


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> Thats a great point. I bought the Misha Axe IR pack. Can use those with this to FOH right????


Yep, just gotta disable the internal cab sim and you should be good to go.

Regards


----------



## vendo

So, day 2: i'm happy. really. this unit is gold. i'd still like to play this through a cab, but atm i'm happy with the setup i have. Always hard to play guitar in a flat. Iridium > computer > IR > a bit of EQ to compensate shit room sound > done.

Can't say a lot regarding mixing qualities of this thing, but playing it is a ton of fun. But as i mentioned already: it's reaaally honest to your input signal. So playing well would be handy. (i really want a 27" for that AEADEAD tuning i'm going for right now....).

Also: whoever turns the gain to 10 is a maniac. Holy shit that sounds bruuutal af. Not sure how muddy it gets though, i can't judge that atm.

But yeah...big :thumbs_up: from me. Well spent money.


----------



## Gmork

vendo said:


> The lack of more videos etc. makes me wonder though. The unit has been out for a bit already and I thought the web would be all over it.


I contacted them a few months back trying to get them to send me one to demo lol. Uummm hellloooo I have 100 subz lolol
All we can hope for as far as demos is that the big YouTubers get wind of it and make a video that will inevitably make it sound the same as all their other gear demos lol.
Still excited for those vids to roll in though


----------



## vendo

Gmork said:


> I contacted them a few months back trying to get them to send me one to demo lol. Uummm hellloooo I have 100 subz lolol
> All we can hope for as far as demos is that the big YouTubers get wind of it and make a video that will inevitably make it sound the same as all their other gear demos lol.
> Still excited for those vids to roll in though



Well, Ola and Mr. Browne made videos. It got me interested straight away! But mainly because i didn't have any gear... would def. like to hear other people's opinion on it.


----------



## Backsnack

vendo said:


> So i just restringed my guitar (Ibanez RG1527 with EMG707 in the bridge). Helped a lot.
> 
> A little badly double tracked riff: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kVcRxezQ-BYVka0de_zGa3wVMJ6-7Lpj/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Using guitarhacks fredman angled impulse here. No post processing at all. Settings:
> 
> Channel Modern
> Gain 4
> Master 5
> Bass 5
> Middle 5
> Treble 5
> Poweramp Master 5
> Tone all the way to the left
> 
> Today i feel better about this unit. Way better actually. Playing this through a cab should be fun.


This sounds immensely better than the previous clip.


----------



## Backsnack

Gmork said:


> I contacted them a few months back trying to get them to send me one to demo lol. Uummm hellloooo I have 100 subz lolol
> All we can hope for as far as demos is that the big YouTubers get wind of it and make a video that will inevitably make it sound the same as all their other gear demos lol.
> Still excited for those vids to roll in though


100 subscribers = influencer in the metal world 

Worth a try anyways.


----------



## Backsnack

I have a feeling this thing would absolutely crush with a Harley Benton 2x12 cab w/ V30s.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Does it lose power if you plug through a 16ohm cab like most SS amps?
I suppose 8ohm is default and gives you the whole 100w. But 16ohm shelves your output down 20%?


----------



## Backsnack

MASS DEFECT said:


> Does it lose power if you plug through a 16ohm cab like most SS amps?
> I suppose 8ohm is default and gives you the whole 100w. But 16ohm shelves your output down 20%?


No

One of the main selling points of the amp is that the power output is consistent no matter the incoming voltage from the wall (up to 220v) and no matter the cab impedance.

Perhaps @laxu can confirm? He’s our resident expert.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> The halfpower mode is mainly there so that you can run it into a cab with speakers that have lower power handling. For example the BluGuitar Nanocab and Fatcab are 60W power handling so you might want to turn half power mode on if you want to use it with them so you don't run into any issues.
> 
> The low gain mode was useful on the Mercury because it is by default dialed to work best with single coils so it has way too much gain if you use humbuckers. The only caveat with the low gain mode is that the clean channel's gain is also lowered so you can't get overdrive out of it. That's where the MIDI or Remote1 gain range settings come into play, I set the clean back to full gain available and the overdrive channels to about 70%.


Can the power soak be turned down even further than 50 watts? I think I remember reading that in the manual along the midi functions?


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> No
> 
> One of the main selling points of the amp is that the power output is consistent no matter the incoming voltage from the wall (up to 220v) and no matter the cab impedance.
> 
> Perhaps @laxu can confirm? He’s our resident expert.



If I remember correctly the manual doesn’t mention that the output would be reduced with 16 ohm. Both my cabs are 8 ohm so I can’t test as I don’t have anything to combine them to use one output from the amp.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> Can the power soak be turned down even further than 50 watts? I think I remember reading that in the manual along the midi functions?



Yes, it has two modes: a "home" mode that is something like 0.5 - 2W and a "stage" mode that is 12-100W. It is a bit annoying as I would have liked a bit higher volume range from the home mode. I can’t hear any difference in tone with the stage mode so it doesn’t work like most tube amp power scaling where it changes tone and feel as you go lower.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

How do you go to home mode? Is it the same as the procedure when you step down to 50w?


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> I have a feeling this thing would absolutely crush with a Harley Benton 2x12 cab w/ V30s.


100% what im going to be doing.

This is where i wish i had foresight because i wish i didnt buy the AX8 now, and instead get the amp1 iridum, HX Efx, HB v30 cab and the Line 6G10s instead.

Ax8 - £1300
Above - £1377

The latter is a far superior rig imo


----------



## vendo

Backsnack said:


> I have a feeling this thing would absolutely crush with a Harley Benton 2x12 cab w/ V30s.


I thought about that as well. I think a cab that ain't sizzly in the highs would suite this amp well.

I had a hb vintage 212 for quite a while, funniliy enough sold it last year...

If i buy a cab for the Iridium, i will def. take it with me to the guitar shop and test a few cabs.


----------



## vendo

Alrighty. Don't laugh.... i played around with the sound a bit more, tried various different IRs, from Catharsis..to Guitarhack...Redwire...Kalthallen. You name it. This is the most boring sounding riff you've ever witnessed. I made this purely as a sound check...and i'm quite happy with that! It's a mesa 4x12 IR. Seems to fit the Iridium quite well.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=16e2q4lejrovBjTpUJdMIOzUKhKdPR85Q

0 EQ or other postprocessing. (can you hear that nasty metal noise my guitar is doing? Drives me nuts...)

Settings on the Iridium:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=15EbP_KCKTYzWDvarY5EsD0lw-tXQTgZK

Regards


----------



## laxu

MASS DEFECT said:


> How do you go to home mode? Is it the same as the procedure when you step down to 50w?



You need the Remote1 floorboard or the MIDI adapter and a MIDI controller. I think it's MIDI CC 30 with values between 0-64 for home mode.


----------



## Meeotch

This might be wishful thinking, but in preset mode using the Remote1, can you save EQ settings (bass, middle, treble) per preset? I see that the master volume setting is saveable, but don't see anything about the EQ. With 4 channels all sharing an EQ, this seems limiting without being able to store EQ settings.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Meeotch said:


> This might be wishful thinking, but in preset mode using the Remote1, can you save EQ settings (bass, middle, treble) per preset? I see that the master volume setting is saveable, but don't see anything about the EQ. With 4 channels all sharing an EQ, this seems limiting without being able to store EQ settings.



Is the master volume setting savable, or just the fact you can switch between two master volumes?


----------



## Meeotch

"The REMOTE1 ™ can store all of your settings, including every MasterVolume preference to one of the 36 presets. This allows you to store any volume required for your sound, in the Preset-Mode."

To me, all of your settings would include EQ, but again I think this is wishful thinking because the manual never specifically mentions it.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> Yes, it has two modes: a "home" mode that is something like 0.5 - 2W and a "stage" mode that is 12-100W. It is a bit annoying as I would have liked a bit higher volume range from the home mode. I can’t hear any difference in tone with the stage mode so it doesn’t work like most tube amp power scaling where it changes tone and feel as you go lower.


Hence one of the big selling points for this imho.

But I agree something like 15-ish watts would be ideal for home use.


----------



## Backsnack

Meeotch said:


> "The REMOTE1 ™ can store all of your settings, including every MasterVolume preference to one of the 36 presets. This allows you to store any volume required for your sound, in the Preset-Mode."
> 
> To me, all of your settings would include EQ, but again I think this is wishful thinking because the manual never specifically mentions it.


The EQ is entirely analogue, so those are the only settings that can't be saved with presets.

Also, this can be accomplished with any MIDI controller, not just the Remote1.


----------



## Backsnack

vendo said:


> I thought about that as well. I think a cab that ain't sizzly in the highs would suite this amp well.
> 
> I had a hb vintage 212 for quite a while, funniliy enough sold it last year...
> 
> If i buy a cab for the Iridium, i will def. take it with me to the guitar shop and test a few cabs.


For the price of the HB 212 cab, I don't think it would be cost prohibitive to swap out one of the V30s for something like a Cleestion H75 Creamback to balance out some of the highs.


----------



## Meeotch

Backsnack said:


> The EQ is entirely analogue, so those are the only settings that can't be saved with presets.
> 
> Also, this can be accomplished with any MIDI controller, not just the Remote1.



Well the tone controls on the side will help ease the shortcomings of the shared EQ. Could even make it a non-issue. Definitely stoked to try one of these!


----------



## Backsnack

@vendo and to other folks who have one of these ordered:

Do you or do you plan to mount it on your pedalboard with your existing pedals, sit on top of your cab, or some other solution?

I’ve been playing with some pedalboard mockups, and the size of this thing is fairly large as pedals go. It kinda takes over the “medium” sized boards pretty substantially.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> @vendo and to other folks who have one of these ordered:
> 
> Do you or do you plan to mount it on your pedalboard with your existing pedals, sit on top of your cab, or some other solution?
> 
> I’ve been playing with some pedalboard mockups, and the size of this thing is fairly large as pedals go. It kinda takes over the “medium” sized boards pretty substantially.



Im going board. Issue i have is i only like pedals all in a line at the same height. I hate having to press or use pedals that are above/behind other pedals on a board. So im basically looking at a long thin shaped board.

I want this in the middle of the board, the Hx effects to its left and a Whammy pedal to the right.
Above them will be the small wireless Line 6 unit and a power gang strip.

Edit: actually with preset control from the Hx i wont need the amp1 on the same level so i could put it behind the HX and Whammy so a more square layout


----------



## Shask

lewis said:


> Im going board. Issue i have is i only like pedals all in a line at the same height. I hate having to press or use pedals that are above/behind other pedals on a board. So im basically looking at a long thin shaped board.
> 
> I want this in the middle of the board, the Hx effects to its left and a Whammy pedal to the right.
> Above them will be the small wireless Line 6 unit and a power gang strip.
> 
> Edit: actually with preset control from the Hx i wont need the amp1 on the same level so i could put it behind the HX and Whammy so a more square layout


Lol. With all the rectangular pedalboards out there, I thought I was the only one who hates this design. I much prefer my pedals to be in a line also. I would prefer 6-7 pedals side by side in a thin strip than in a 3x3 rectangular grid.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Im going board. Issue i have is i only like pedals all in a line at the same height. I hate having to press or use pedals that are above/behind other pedals on a board. So im basically looking at a long thin shaped board.
> 
> I want this in the middle of the board, the Hx effects to its left and a Whammy pedal to the right.
> Above them will be the small wireless Line 6 unit and a power gang strip.
> 
> Edit: actually with preset control from the Hx i wont need the amp1 on the same level so i could put it behind the HX and Whammy so a more square layout


Yeah I’m considering a custom flip top board for the same reason. However, it’s really cool-looking and also worth showing off.


----------



## lewis

My AX8 sold so im back in the game.
Going to be ordering this and an HX Effects ASAP

Then probably after xmas a whammy and a cab


----------



## vendo

Clip Lasse Lammert just posted. Yep... not even 800 bucks guys. sounds great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've learned Lassee is picky as shit, so if he digs this then it's a keeper.


----------



## lewis

Damn that sounds quality in a mix /\

Wonder if thats the built in IR, a 3rd party, or a Micd up Cab


----------



## sylcfh

lewis said:


> Damn that sounds quality in a mix /\
> 
> Wonder if thats the built in IR, a 3rd party, or a Micd up Cab





Video says Engl Pro with 2 sm57's.


----------



## lewis

sylcfh said:


> Video says Engl Pro with 2 sm57's.


So sick!!
Im looking forward to running the direct sound into my headrush FRFR and also a micd up cab sound into it too and blend (Headrush has 2 inputs)


----------



## Element0s

Very nice little demo from Lasse. 

I'm a little torn. I want to downsize my live footprint a bit. Trying to decide between the Helix Stomp (I love the live tones I get from my Helix Floor) but this sounds great too and I like that I don't need an extra power amp to go through a cab.


----------



## laxu

Element0s said:


> Very nice little demo from Lasse.
> 
> I'm a little torn. I want to downsize my live footprint a bit. Trying to decide between the Helix Stomp (I love the live tones I get from my Helix Floor) but this sounds great too and I like that I don't need an extra power amp to go through a cab.



Obviously just get both and run the Helix preamp models through the BluGuitar poweramp for more variety.


----------



## lewis

Element0s said:


> Very nice little demo from Lasse.
> 
> I'm a little torn. I want to downsize my live footprint a bit. Trying to decide between the Helix Stomp (I love the live tones I get from my Helix Floor) but this sounds great too and I like that I don't need an extra power amp to go through a cab.


Or do what im doing and get this + the HX Effects. That way its a hybrid of both


----------



## vendo

Element0s said:


> Very nice little demo from Lasse.
> 
> I'm a little torn. I want to downsize my live footprint a bit. Trying to decide between the Helix Stomp (I love the live tones I get from my Helix Floor) but this sounds great too and I like that I don't need an extra power amp to go through a cab.



I can't help you deciding based on tone, but let me tell you 1 thing: the Amp1 Iridium is damn fun to play. Everything just feels super responsive and tight.... and i'm just playing plugged into my computer using IRs. I bet the feeling straight into a real cab is even better. This unit is just damn fun to play.


----------



## Backsnack

Element0s said:


> Very nice little demo from Lasse.
> 
> I'm a little torn. I want to downsize my live footprint a bit. Trying to decide between the Helix Stomp (I love the live tones I get from my Helix Floor) but this sounds great too and I like that I don't need an extra power amp to go through a cab.





laxu said:


> Obviously just get both and run the Helix preamp models through the BluGuitar poweramp for more variety.





lewis said:


> Or do what im doing and get this + the HX Effects. That way its a hybrid of both





vendo said:


> I can't help you deciding based on tone, but let me tell you 1 thing: the Amp1 Iridium is damn fun to play. Everything just feels super responsive and tight.... and i'm just playing plugged into my computer using IRs. I bet the feeling straight into a real cab is even better. This unit is just damn fun to play.



I'm on the same fence, sort of. I've been doing some research on Stomp vs. Effects.

The form factor of the Stomp is appealing, however, there a couple of limitations to keep in mind:
1. Arguably, either of the Line6 devices we're talking about can become MIDI controllers for the Amp1. The Stomp only provides you with 2 effective footswitches to change patches and/or Amp1 channels, because the third switch is dedicated to engaging the tuner. You can argue that this would necessitate an additional pair of switches or a MIDI controller with more buttons to make integration between the Stomp and the Amp1 more seamless and not run out of switches too quickly.

2. If you want to use external pedals that are MIDi controllable along with the Stomp, it does not pass expression control through to external devices. If that's a feature you need, you'd have to invest in an additional MIDI AND expression controller separate from the Stomp.

Neither of these things are impossible or difficult to remedy, they just require more gear if you don't have them already. (Morningstar MC6 is an elegant choice to go along with the Stomp imho).

The HX Effects is the more cohesive choice and has more functionality overall, and has more DSP room (9 blocks vs. 6). One could argue that 4 channels on the Amp1 is "enough," and you probably wouldn't need the amp models in the Line6. Especially since you can utilize an EQ blockl on the HX Effects in the effects loop of the Amp1 and do fine tuning of the tone if you find that the Amp1's side tone controls aren't enough for tweaking. Or add an additional amp-voiced distortion pedal of your choice in one of the loops of the HX Effects, and voila, you now have a 5th channel added to your Amp1.


----------



## lewis

Just ordered the amp1 Iridium from Thomann


----------



## MASS DEFECT

lewis said:


> Just ordered the amp1 Iridium from Thomann



Let us know hos it goes when you get it. Im itching to pull the trigger, but im thinking it's impractical since i already have an ax8 and a 1000w poweramp.


----------



## lewis

MASS DEFECT said:


> Let us know hos it goes when you get it. Im itching to pull the trigger, but im thinking it's impractical since i already have an ax8 and a 1000w poweramp.


Will do 

May put up a song playthrough vid of one my bands songs using it and just do double tracked unprocessed clip using the direct Analog cab sim

Genuinely wouldnt have picked it up had i not sold my Ax8 yesterday. Looking forward to building a new compact pedal rig around this little beast.


----------



## Backsnack

Remember how I mentioned "overkill" in my previous post? How do you guys think this setup would be for overkill? 







Run the RevivalDrive into the effects loop of the Amp1, and let that cover the more iconic vintage amp tones while the Amp1 IE picks up all the modern metal tones.

That would give you a MIDI switchable 6 distinct channels that can be dialed in a myriad of ways!


----------



## vendo

Hm, i still really enjoy playing the Iridium, but i can't get a decent recording sound out of it via the recording out. I always get this weird "background noise" that highly reminds me of an amp on low volume. I **assume** it's because there's no load connected. Sadly i don't have a loadbox or cab here. I need to get a cab somehow... but i certainly lack the gold right now. Aiming for a zilla fatboy atm.

When i listen to John Brownes mix here it has none of that "noise", neither has Olas demo.... so my natural instinct tells me that the problem is either between my ears, or the missing load. But that sound totally reminds me of that piss sound when an amp is barely on 0.1 volume.


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> Hm, i still really enjoy playing the Iridium, but i can't get a decent recording sound out of it via the recording out. I always get this weird "background noise" that highly reminds me of an amp on low volume. I **assume** it's because there's no load connected. Sadly i don't have a loadbox or cab here. I need to get a cab somehow... but i certainly lack the gold right now. Aiming for a zilla fatboy atm.
> 
> When i listen to John Brownes mix here it has none of that "noise", neither has Olas demo.... so my natural instinct tells me that the problem is either between my ears, or the missing load. But that sound totally reminds me of that piss sound when an amp is barely on 0.1 volume.



How is your house electronics?
My kemper used to give me all sorts of shit noise until i started using it via a Furman power conditioner and it cleared up all that noise and bad power in an instant.

Hopefully that helps here.
Either way i have my Headrush monitors ready at my house to do some jamming Tuesday when it turns up.

Will try and grab some in the room clips


----------



## Mathemagician

This reminds me I need a power conditioner.


----------



## vendo

Yeah, i'm close to buying a simple furman power conditioner and a loadbox. I still have a few days to return the Iridium so i'd like to rule out some options on why my direct recording sound sucks.


----------



## ATRguitar91

vendo said:


> I need to get a cab somehow... but i certainly lack the gold right now. Aiming for a zilla fatboy atm.


I don't know what your local used market is like, but mine is pretty tiny and there's usually at least one or two cheap cabs to be gotten. Probably not as nice as a Zilla Fatboy but it'll put out some sound and you can always resell later when you upgrade. I grabbed a 112 for $100 for my living room rig and it's been great. A cheap used cab is likely to be cheaper and have more utility to you than a loadbox. 

You could also take the Iridium to a local music shop to "test" it with some cabs.


----------



## vendo

ATRguitar91 said:


> I don't know what your local used market is like, but mine is pretty tiny and there's usually at least one or two cheap cabs to be gotten. Probably not as nice as a Zilla Fatboy but it'll put out some sound and you can always resell later when you upgrade. I grabbed a 112 for $100 for my living room rig and it's been great. A cheap used cab is likely to be cheaper and have more utility to you than a loadbox.
> 
> You could also take the Iridium to a local music shop to "test" it with some cabs.



Well, i think i'd need a loadbox for the future anyways. Even if i get a new cab, simply because amp+cab is too loud for a small flat anyways.

Just ordered a simple two notes captor loadbox. Will test if it helps the sound or not.


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> Well, i think i'd need a loadbox for the future anyways. Even if i get a new cab, simply because amp+cab is too loud for a small flat anyways.
> 
> Just ordered a simple two notes captor loadbox. Will test if it helps the sound or not.



If cheap but excellent cabs are required look at the Harley Benton vintage 2x12s.
They come with 2 celestion v30s for cheaper than the price of buying 2 celestion v30 speakers - somehow


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> If cheap but excellent cabs are required look at the Harley Benton vintage 2x12s.
> They come with 2 celestion v30s for cheaper than the price of buying 2 celestion v30 speakers - somehow



I've owned one for a few years. They have chinese v30s, a mesa has UK v30s. That's how they are so cheap . The cab sounds ok, but nothing more. :-D


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> I've owned one for a few years. They have chinese v30s, a mesa has UK v30s. That's how they are so cheap . The cab sounds ok, but nothing more. :-D


Ah nice ok. Fair enough

That doesnt bother me personally and for my tastes i tend to not like the mesa cab sound anyway haha.


----------



## Backsnack

vendo said:


> I've owned one for a few years. They have chinese v30s, a mesa has UK v30s. That's how they are so cheap . The cab sounds ok, but nothing more. :-D


----------



## Backsnack

For you guys playing the Amp1 at home, do you think a 2x12 is too big/loud?


----------



## vendo

Backsnack said:


> For you guys playing the Amp1 at home, do you think a 2x12 is too big/loud?


Well... that's the thing: even a 1x12 is too loud under certain circumstances . I had a HB212 Vintage at home ...as well as a randall 4x12.... i never played the HB, simply because i loved the sound of the randall cab way more. Volume was irrelevant :-D. If you find a 2x12 you are happy with sound-wise, go for it!


----------



## Backsnack

vendo said:


> Well... that's the thing: even a 1x12 is too loud under certain circumstances . I had a HB212 Vintage at home ...as well as a randall 4x12.... i never played the HB, simply because i loved the sound of the randall cab way more. Volume was irrelevant :-D. If you find a 2x12 you are happy with sound-wise, go for it!


I’m thinking about a Mesa Thiele 1x12 or some sort of similar ported 1x12. I found an interesting custom ported cab with a V30 as well.


----------



## Backsnack

Also, how are you guys liking the vintage channel? Seems like it has a nice warmth in the mids with a slightly gritty, open top end.

What kinds of sounds can you get on the classic channel?

I’m already convinced that the Modern channel is essentially a 5150 sort of sound, but feel free to tell me if I’m wrong.


----------



## lewis

Its here!! And wow...

Everything about this build quality and presentation is outstanding (no playtime yet)
Very impressed. Also, it in the little carry case weighs nothing. Awesome.

Tones and sound review to follow


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Its here!! And wow...
> 
> Everything about this build quality and presentation is outstanding (no playtime yet)
> Very impressed. Also, it in the little carry case weighs nothing. Awesome.
> 
> Tones and sound review to follow
> 
> View attachment 74763
> 
> View attachment 74764
> 
> View attachment 74765
> 
> View attachment 74766
> 
> View attachment 74767


That looks so awesome all lit up!


----------



## lewis

I need new strings to really appreciate this. Has that lovely analog gainy fizz you expect from proper tube amps - but i dont like the stock IR. Tried it direct into my headrush monitor and its not for me.

Got Band practice weds evening. Will take it with me and run it through my mates 2x12 instead. Will try and get some in the room cam sounds there 

This covers some crazy ground though. Every channel is useable and the extra tone pots on the side really help to dial in for whatever type of guitar you have. and it works how normal tube amps do.
You can crank the volume/master to get a full blown tube saturation or you can dial it back and get a tighter more modern tone.

All in all its going to be an incredible heart for any pedalboard rig i build. This and a Helix HX effects is going to be crazy good for the money/form factor.


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> I need new strings to really appreciate this. Has that lovely analog gainy fizz you expect from proper tube amps - but i dont like the stock IR. Tried it direct into my headrush monitor and its not for me.
> 
> Got Band practice weds evening. Will take it with me and run it through my mates 2x12 instead. Will try and get some in the room cam sounds there
> 
> This covers some crazy ground though. Every channel is useable and the extra tone pots on the side really help to dial in for whatever type of guitar you have. and it works how normal tube amps do.
> You can crank the volume/master to get a full blown tube saturation or you can dial it back and get a tighter more modern tone.
> 
> All in all its going to be an incredible heart for any pedalboard rig i build. This and a Helix HX effects is going to be crazy good for the money/form factor.



Just to clarify: the Amp1 Iridium does NOT have an in-built IR. It has an analog cab simulation, that's something vastly different.


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> Just to clarify: the Amp1 Iridium does NOT have an in-built IR. It has an analog cab simulation, that's something vastly different.


What is the difference? And did i not run it correct then? (Into a FRFR)


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> What is the difference? And did i not run it correct then? (Into a FRFR)



A impulse response is the actual linear response of a device getting a certain input, in this case a simple impulse. A hardware-based cab simulation differs the signal by using electric circuits. i've never heard a good sounding analog cab simulation. ever.

You ran it correctly, it jus sounds utterly awful for anything with slightly more gain.


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> A impulse response is the actual linear response of a device getting a certain input, in this case a simple impulse. A hardware-based cab simulation differs the signal by using electric circuits. i've never heard a good sounding analog cab simulation. ever.
> 
> You ran it correctly, it jus sounds utterly awful for anything with slightly more gain.



Oh wow interesting.
With how well thought out this thing is - im surprised thats the one area where they dropped the ball.
I should have enough within the fortnite to order the HX effects so can use IRs direct instead. Thankfully.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> For you guys playing the Amp1 at home, do you think a 2x12 is too big/loud?



It has a great master volume so don't worry about it. There's lots of factors that have an effect on how loud a speaker is in a specific space:


Size of the room and any standing waves etc it might have at various frequencies.
Sensitivity of the speakers.
Frequency response of the speakers. The brighter they are the louder you will perceive them to be. Lots of high mids ala V30 will also make them seem louder.
Open vs closed back. Open back will generally be perceived as louder because its sound reflects off the walls behind it.
Placement of cab. The closer to your ears it is the better you can hear it at lower volume. I prefer my closed back 4x10 on a few small boxes (until I can come up with a better solution) but my open back 1x12 is better higher up on a chair.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

lewis said:


> Its here!! And wow...
> 
> Everything about this build quality and presentation is outstanding (no playtime yet)
> Very impressed. Also, it in the little carry case weighs nothing. Awesome.
> 
> Tones and sound review to follow
> 
> View attachment 74763
> 
> View attachment 74764
> 
> View attachment 74765
> 
> View attachment 74766
> 
> View attachment 74767



I see awesome blue LEDS, I like. Damn, that looks cool. Congrats!


----------



## Element0s

Backsnack said:


> The HX Effects is the more cohesive choice and has more functionality overall, and has more DSP room (9 blocks vs. 6). One could argue that 4 channels on the Amp1 is "enough," and you probably wouldn't need the amp models in the Line6. Especially since you can utilize an EQ blockl on the HX Effects in the effects loop of the Amp1 and do fine tuning of the tone if you find that the Amp1's side tone controls aren't enough for tweaking. Or add an additional amp-voiced distortion pedal of your choice in one of the loops of the HX Effects, and voila, you now have a 5th channel added to your Amp1.


 Thanks very much for the run-down, I honestly hadn't paid much attention to the HX Effects but it definitely sounds like the more suitable option now that you've broken it down.


----------



## Backsnack

Element0s said:


> Thanks very much for the run-down, I honestly hadn't paid much attention to the HX Effects but it definitely sounds like the more suitable option now that you've broken it down.


And they’ve come down in price quite a bit on the used market now that they’ve been out for a while.

I’m seeing them for about $450 now. So for the price of a couple of overdrive or delay pedals the functionality is pretty great. The main disadvantage compared to the Stomp is the larger size, but you do get the scribble strips.


----------



## Backsnack

MASS DEFECT said:


> I see awesome blue LEDS, I like. Damn, that looks cool. Congrats!


You misspelled “purple” as the best LEDs.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Oh wow interesting.
> With how well thought out this thing is - im surprised thats the one area where they dropped the ball.
> I should have enough within the fortnite to order the HX effects so can use IRs direct instead. Thankfully.


You can’t go wrong with Ownhammer IRs. They even have some Helix folders with the right sample rate/bit depth in the zip files so you can easily load them into the HX.

Dr. Bonkers Soundlab also has some good quality IRs, especially if you’re looking for more oddball or rare cabs. (For instance, he sells an IR of a 1959 Supro/Valco guitar cab with a 6” Jensen speaker.)


----------



## Backsnack

I just may convince myself to pick up one of these for a Christmas present, especially since I’ve been cleaning house and selling some old electronics.

I’ll probably end up using this into my computer for a while with Two Notes Wall of Sound.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> I just may convince myself to pick up one of these for a Christmas present, especially since I’ve been cleaning house and selling some old electronics.
> 
> I’ll probably end up using this into my computer for a while with Two Notes Wall of Sound.



Would be excellent like that.
You get full on 4 channels of absolute diverse sounds. The little extra trim pots on the side are a great idea for volume matching channels and tweaking further


This with quality IRs would sound the business


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lewis said:


> Oh wow interesting.
> With how well thought out this thing is - im surprised thats the one area where they dropped the ball.
> I should have enough within the fortnite to order the HX effects so can use IRs direct instead. Thankfully.



Probably used an onboard LPF to make you buy their other product. 

Also it's fairly common to use a hardware LPF. A lot of amps do. On-board impulses are still very recent.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Would be excellent like that.
> You get full on 4 channels of absolute diverse sounds. The little extra trim pots on the side are a great idea for volume matching channels and tweaking further
> 
> 
> This with quality IRs would sound the business


Don't forget some nice delays and reverbs too.


----------



## vendo

My Two Notes Captor loadbox just arrived. Will try it in a few minutes.... before i get to work....


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> My Two Notes Captor loadbox just arrived. Will try it in a few minutes.... before i get to work....


Awesome!!

Look forward to hearing your thoughts


----------



## vendo

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1EC1BN81DxdkwIl6-e-o5m5tXgnm_KlW0 -> rec out, no loadbox
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FTCX5xA7lG1GllMX-Qk7RHeuKjTlot3a -> rec out, with loadbox
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OTQMDolepNbAZkwDm_SFjyttGJzm03B5 -> loadbox lineout

As you can hear, the recording out is pretty... unusable without a load attached to the Amp1 Iridium. I always struggled to get rid of those honky mids, tried so many different IRs... seems like the issue was the recording out itself. So yeah, loadbox needed for sure.

Regards


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Does the Amp1 have an FX loop? Use the FX send if you're using a standalone IR loader.


----------



## lewis

Will check the clips in a bit.

Will i have any issues with 4 cable method on a HX effects and use a 3rd party IR in that - without a load box then? Bit confused why a load box is necessary if using the recording out?

Thought they were meant for use with cabs or something? (Never had to use one so no idea how they work)


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> Will check the clips in a bit.
> 
> Will i have any issues with 4 cable method on a HX effects and use a 3rd party IR in that - without a load box then? Bit confused why a load box is necessary if using the recording out?
> 
> Thought they were meant for use with cabs or something? (Never had to use one so no idea how they work)



Well, If you listen to the clips you know why. Not using a load makes the recording out have a really boxy sound I could not get rid off. And I honestly don't wanna run a 1000 band eq just to make the sound acceptable. I will play around more and record better clips for comparison ... Eventually this evening.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Does the record out have a permanent cab sim or can it be bypassed?


----------



## vendo

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Does the Amp1 have an FX loop? Use the FX send if you're using a standalone IR loader.



Well, this doesn't work if you want get the Amp1's nanotube saturation by cranking up the overall master.... or the general coloring of the poweramp. Not saying you won't be able to get good sounds via the fx loop, just that it might not satisfy certain requirements. Not to mention that this doesn't change the fact the recording output kinda sucks for recording without a load attached.

"Does the record out have a permanent cab sim or can it be bypassed?"

It can be bypassed.


----------



## laxu

vendo said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1EC1BN81DxdkwIl6-e-o5m5tXgnm_KlW0 -> rec out, no loadbox
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FTCX5xA7lG1GllMX-Qk7RHeuKjTlot3a -> rec out, with loadbox
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OTQMDolepNbAZkwDm_SFjyttGJzm03B5 -> loadbox lineout
> 
> As you can hear, the recording out is pretty... unusable without a load attached to the Amp1 Iridium. I always struggled to get rid of those honky mids, tried so many different IRs... seems like the issue was the recording out itself. So yeah, loadbox needed for sure.
> 
> Regards



Are you using these with the rec out built-in cab sim off? From the manual:

"Just press the BOOST footswitch until the left switch (the channel footswitch) is lit. The channel switch will turn the internal speaker emulation on or off, which will be signified by the REVERB switch being lit for on, and off for being disengaged."

On the Mercury you can't turn the cab sim off which is a bummer but I feel I have gotten acceptable results out of it. It might be better as something run to a mixer during a gig to put to the PA rather than for recording.


----------



## vendo

laxu said:


> Are you using these with the rec out built-in cab sim off? From the manual:
> 
> "Just press the BOOST footswitch until the left switch (the channel footswitch) is lit. The channel switch will turn the internal speaker emulation on or off, which will be signified by the REVERB switch being lit for on, and off for being disengaged."
> 
> On the Mercury you can't turn the cab sim off which is a bummer but I feel I have gotten acceptable results out of it. It might be better as something run to a mixer during a gig to put to the PA rather than for recording.



Ofc i have disabled the built-in simulation. Since day 1.


----------



## sharedEQ

Wouldn't the Iridium be "Amp 2".

I mean the Mecury was "Amp 1", this is their second amp, so "Amp 2" might have been a better name.


----------



## Backsnack

vendo said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1EC1BN81DxdkwIl6-e-o5m5tXgnm_KlW0 -> rec out, no loadbox
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FTCX5xA7lG1GllMX-Qk7RHeuKjTlot3a -> rec out, with loadbox
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OTQMDolepNbAZkwDm_SFjyttGJzm03B5 -> loadbox lineout
> 
> As you can hear, the recording out is pretty... unusable without a load attached to the Amp1 Iridium. I always struggled to get rid of those honky mids, tried so many different IRs... seems like the issue was the recording out itself. So yeah, loadbox needed for sure.
> 
> Regards


Did you try using the power amp simulation with Two Notes Wall of Sound along with an IR?


----------



## vendo

Backsnack said:


> Did you try using the power amp simulation with Two Notes Wall of Sound along with an IR?



Tbh: i've tested every possible combination of basically everything so far :-D. Only thing i haven't tested yet is a real cab.

I'm slowly going crazy tbh... i can't get rid of that "twangy" sound no matter what i dial in. When i watch youtube demos... it def. doesn't sound that twangy. I suspected it was because of a missing load, but apparently that only got rid of that weird hollow, boxy sound. It still twangs like crazy imo.


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> Tbh: i've tested every possible combination of basically everything so far :-D. Only thing i haven't tested yet is a real cab.
> 
> I'm slowly going crazy tbh... i can't get rid of that "twangy" sound no matter what i dial in. When i watch youtube demos... it def. doesn't sound that twangy. I suspected it was because of a missing load, but apparently that only got rid of that weird hollow, boxy sound. It still twangs like crazy imo.


That twang is exactly why i bought it haha

Love that in the demos.
I wasnt really getting that twang on first test into the headrush. Do you think thats because of the analog cab sim?


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> That twang is exactly why i bought it haha
> 
> Love that in the demos.
> I wasnt really getting that twang on first test into the headrush. Do you think thats because of the analog cab sim?



No, as i don't use the analog cab sim. Ever.

You didn't get that twang?! Crazy... i get it no matter what i do. I slowly get the feeling my unit might be broken...


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> No, as i don't use the analog cab sim. Ever.
> 
> You didn't get that twang?! Crazy... i get it no matter what i do. I slowly get the feeling my unit might be broken...



I meant do you think i DIDNT get that because i used the analog cab sim straight into an FRFR

Edit

Was getting mostly fizz and low mid stuff i didnt like


----------



## Backsnack

vendo said:


> No, as i don't use the analog cab sim. Ever.
> 
> You didn't get that twang?! Crazy... i get it no matter what i do. I slowly get the feeling my unit might be broken...


Yeah I think it's worth checking into if your unit sounds vastly different from what you're hearing from other demos.

I'm interested in using this with the line/recording output into my interface so your comments are definitely grabbing my attention.


----------



## Backsnack

Ok stupid question/suggestion @vendo and @lewis. And maybe @laxu can chime in here as well:

Does the poweramp have an "off" mode? If not, maybe try switching it into "home" mode to cut down the wattage even though you aren't using it. Does that change the sound at all on the line out?


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Ok stupid question/suggestion @vendo and @lewis. And maybe @laxu can chime in here as well:
> 
> Does the poweramp have an "off" mode? If not, maybe try switching it into "home" mode to cut down the wattage even though you aren't using it. Does that change the sound at all on the line out?



Will try that tomorrow and update in here 
Ive got the whole day at home and free from kids


----------



## vendo

Backsnack said:


> Ok stupid question/suggestion @vendo and @lewis. And maybe @laxu can chime in here as well:
> 
> Does the poweramp have an "off" mode? If not, maybe try switching it into "home" mode to cut down the wattage even though you aren't using it. Does that change the sound at all on the line out?



Well, all cutting wattage would do is making the sound saturate earlier. It would change the sound for sure.

To sum up my current findings for using the Iridium directly with a computer/IRs:
- recording out straight into interface doesn't sound good. sounds boxy and hollow.
- adding a load improves the sound, i'd go as far as saying: i wouldn't use this without a load ever
- i get a really twangy sound, no matter what i do. I've actually just contacted the support to see if they think it sounds 'correct'


----------



## Backsnack

vendo said:


> Well, all cutting wattage would do is making the sound saturate earlier. It would change the sound for sure.


Theoretically it shouldn't matter since the recording output shouldn't be tied to the power amp, but maybe it is after all?

Who knows.


----------



## vendo

Backsnack said:


> Theoretically it shouldn't matter since the recording output shouldn't be tied to the power amp, but maybe it is after all?
> 
> Who knows.


It definitely is, as cranking it up affects the signal volume and tone wise.


----------



## Backsnack

vendo said:


> It definitely is, as cranking it up affects the signal volume and tone wise.


I'd write a support email to Bluguitar and ask them what's up with that.


----------



## laxu

vendo said:


> Well, all cutting wattage would do is making the sound saturate earlier. It would change the sound for sure.
> 
> To sum up my current findings for using the Iridium directly with a computer/IRs:
> - recording out straight into interface doesn't sound good. sounds boxy and hollow.
> - adding a load improves the sound, i'd go as far as saying: i wouldn't use this without a load ever
> - i get a really twangy sound, no matter what i do. I've actually just contacted the support to see if they think it sounds 'correct'



I think Thomas Blug has said that the recording out sound slightly changes if there is a real cab hooked to the speaker outs or not. That's probably part of what you are experiencing with the load box as it would serve a similar purpose.

Interesting bit from the FAQ page from BluGuitar regarding the Mercury and its recording out:

_"If you want to get even closer to the sound of a miked up box, without having to use a cabinet, you should use devices that work with digital impulse response speaker simulations. To get an unfiltered signal for this kind of application, use a DI-box with a PAD attenuation function direct on *the speaker output* of the AMP1 to reduce the speaker signal level to line level."
_
They of course recommend their own BluBox unit but this might be another way to use the device direct. For the Iridium this should not matter since the recording out with the cab sim disabled should serve this purpose. I think the recording out might be tapped out of the poweramp signal or right before being fed to the Class D solid-state poweramp.

The twangy sound might be a bright cap on the gain control if you run it low. Try instead turning your amp gain high and rolling off guitar volume to compensate and see if that changes things.

I would highly recommend trying it into a real cab because that's where it sounds best.


----------



## vendo

laxu said:


> I think Thomas Blug has said that the recording out sound slightly changes if there is a real cab hooked to the speaker outs or not. That's probably part of what you are experiencing with the load box as it would serve a similar purpose.
> 
> Interesting bit from the FAQ page from BluGuitar regarding the Mercury and its recording out:
> 
> _"If you want to get even closer to the sound of a miked up box, without having to use a cabinet, you should use devices that work with digital impulse response speaker simulations. To get an unfiltered signal for this kind of application, use a DI-box with a PAD attenuation function direct on *the speaker output* of the AMP1 to reduce the speaker signal level to line level."
> _
> They of course recommend their own BluBox unit but this might be another way to use the device direct. For the Iridium this should not matter since the recording out with the cab sim disabled should serve this purpose. I think the recording out might be tapped out of the poweramp signal or right before being fed to the Class D solid-state poweramp.
> 
> The twangy sound might be a bright cap on the gain control if you run it low. Try instead turning your amp gain high and rolling off guitar volume to compensate and see if that changes things.
> 
> I would highly recommend trying it into a real cab because that's where it sounds best.



That's exactly how I'm using the iridium. Speaker out into loadbox into interface.

As I wrote above: the recording out is def. Chained after the Poweramp, as otherwise you won't be able to get the tube saturation.

I've used both my krank and earforce with their line outs... The earforce had the line out after the poweramp for the same purpose. It should sound good no matter if you run it into a cab or into an ir, at least not drastically different. That's not how amps work.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> I think Thomas Blug has said that the recording out sound slightly changes if there is a real cab hooked to the speaker outs or not. That's probably part of what you are experiencing with the load box as it would serve a similar purpose.
> 
> Interesting bit from the FAQ page from BluGuitar regarding the Mercury and its recording out:
> 
> _"If you want to get even closer to the sound of a miked up box, without having to use a cabinet, you should use devices that work with digital impulse response speaker simulations. To get an unfiltered signal for this kind of application, use a DI-box with a PAD attenuation function direct on *the speaker output* of the AMP1 to reduce the speaker signal level to line level."
> _
> They of course recommend their own BluBox unit but this might be another way to use the device direct. For the Iridium this should not matter since the recording out with the cab sim disabled should serve this purpose. I think the recording out might be tapped out of the poweramp signal or right before being fed to the Class D solid-state poweramp.
> 
> The twangy sound might be a bright cap on the gain control if you run it low. Try instead turning your amp gain high and rolling off guitar volume to compensate and see if that changes things.
> 
> I would highly recommend trying it into a real cab because that's where it sounds best.


Hmm

Maybe I'll wait to buy this until I have the space to use this with a real cab.


----------



## vendo

https://drive.google.com/open?id=18qk3Gn5ELb2iw-iVoz_nq2RyzdN53abn

Here's a little double tracked riff, as you can hear that twangy noise i'm talking about better. I did a factory reset before recording this, just in case.

Regards


----------



## Backsnack

vendo said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=18qk3Gn5ELb2iw-iVoz_nq2RyzdN53abn
> 
> Here's a little double tracked riff, as you can hear that twangy noise i'm talking about better. I did a factory reset before recording this, just in case.
> 
> Regards


Ok I hear what you're talking about now. It's not as obnoxious as I was expecting, but it's definitely still worth asking about. It's that sort of bright "stringiness" on the end of each note, right?


----------



## vendo

Backsnack said:


> Ok I hear what you're talking about now. It's not as obnoxious as I was expecting, but it's definitely still worth asking about. It's that sort of bright "stringiness" on the end of each note, right?



Yeah, it kinda makes the sound quite busy.... which is even more present when double tracking guitars. You certainly don't hear that with youtube demos i think....


----------



## Backsnack

vendo said:


> Yeah, it kinda makes the sound quite busy.... which is even more present when double tracking guitars. You certainly don't hear that with youtube demos i think....


Not in Ola's or John Browne's videos, nope.


----------



## vendo

Backsnack said:


> Not in Ola's or John Browne's videos, nope.



Yeah, it might even be my guitar, who knows. Sadly i don't have another one for testing. Or maybe it truly is the Amp1 Iridium..... gonna wait for the supports's answer.


----------



## vendo

Support can't help me here.... Ordered another iridium to test myself.


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> Support can't help me here.... Ordered another iridium to test myself.


Iridium in stereo? Haha


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> Iridium in stereo? Haha



Hehe... i feel dirty for ordering the 2nd one, as i will return it anyways. But i'm not done testing and i really wanna see if mine functions as it should or not. If they sound the same.... i'm fairly sure it's not my guitar, since i'd get that sound with amp sims as well then i guess.

Well, i'll definitely report back.

Regards


----------



## Wolfhorsky

vendo said:


> Yeah, it might even be my guitar, who knows. Sadly i don't have another one for testing. Or maybe it truly is the Amp1 Iridium..... gonna wait for the supports's answer.


Do You use BKPs?


----------



## vendo

Wolfhorsky said:


> Do You use BKPs?



Hi,

no, i have an EMG707 in the bridge.

Regards


----------



## Wolfhorsky

vendo said:


> Hi,
> 
> no, i have an EMG707 in the bridge.
> 
> Regards


EMGs and BKPs can have that inherent twang or spike that becomes apparent on some gain pedals or amps. Espescially when there is bright cap on gain and gain is set low. Try to use tubescreamer with „tone” knob rolled quite a bit. Cheers.


----------



## Bearitone

Have any of you tried this through a regular old 4x12 or 2x12?

That’s all i really care about lol


----------



## lewis

Bearitone said:


> Have any of you tried this through a regular old 4x12 or 2x12?
> 
> That’s all i really care about lol


I will be in 3 hours!!!
2x12 waiting for me at my band practice space.

I will get some phone footage of this little mofo!!


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> I will be in 3 hours!!!
> 2x12 waiting for me at my band practice space.
> 
> I will get some phone footage of this little mofo!!



Nice, can't wait for your report! Hope it cuts through well in a band.


----------



## Element0s

Looking forward to hearing your sample, Lewis. I'm also interested primarily in the live tone. For recording I'd mainly use it as a DI with the audio strictly for zero-latency monitoring.

Appreciate the clips you're posting, Vendo. Hopefully you can figure out what's causing that sound. There's a weird, clickitty-clack percussive thing going on.


----------



## cwhitey2

lewis said:


> I will be in 3 hours!!!
> 2x12 waiting for me at my band practice space.
> 
> I will get some phone footage of this little mofo!!


All i care about is cab response. I will only use this live to save my back.


----------



## Backsnack

*Excitedly waiting for thread updates*


----------



## vendo

My 2nd Iridium arrived today, same 'issue'. Sounds very twangy/percussive at times. At this point i suspect my guitar.

Sidenote: i've dialed them in exactly the same in order to compare...and they sound sliiightly different in general. My first one will stay. Second one goes back.


----------



## vendo

- deleted -


----------



## lewis

Shame you arent satisfied @vendo

I will have some basic footage tomorrow on here hopefully.

I liked it into a cab but i defo didnt get that twangy thing going on. Im putting it down to dead strings so ive got some more on the way. Also the cab isnt the best. An old cheap peavey 2x12 but with V30s swapped in. Going to do more jamming with it and try a few more things.

I still dont get why a load is needed to go direct?
I plan on the HX > 3rd party IR > FOH/Monitor route but are you actually telling me it the direct sound will sound different if i had a cab (or load) connected at the same time?

Because that would be really stupid. Thankfully thats what im planning to do anyway but for others that would be a deal breaker

Edit.
This 2x12 also had no balls. Bass on full on the unit still didnt seem to produce any rumble. My Headrush produces more low end so this cab is pretty weak sounding. And the unit is tight asf.

There is some frequencies i dont like but with the HX connected i could add a post eq block and change them. (Mostly something in the mids im not keen on. Low mid ish/boxy type)


----------



## vendo

"I still dont get why a load is needed to go direct?"

Well... it's more like: you don't need to, but the sound without a load is simply not good. So for me that's unusable. Support confirmed that the recording out sounds different without a load due to the missing feedback. I couldn't get a good sound without a load at all. Always sounding super honky/boxy. And adding a 1000 band EQ isn't exactly the goal here.

So IF someone wants to get an Iridium in order to use the recording out straight into whatever... without a load... you have to be aware of that.


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> "I still dont get why a load is needed to go direct?"
> 
> Well... it's more like: you don't need to, but the sound without a load is simply not good. So for me that's unusable. Support confirmed that the recording out sounds different without a load due to the missing feedback. I couldn't get a good sound without a load at all. Always sounding super honky/boxy. And adding a 1000 band EQ isn't exactly the goal here.
> 
> So IF someone wants to get an Iridium in order to use the recording out straight into whatever... without a load... you have to be aware of that.



Yeah thats absolutely ridiculous. They have gotten so much right with this little thing - why the heck did they design it like this? No wonder my home sound direct into my Headrush FRFR sounded boxy.

Mind you i though i was getting some boxiness in the cab too.
Does it only disappear if you use both outputs at once i wonder?
I.e
JUST into a cab > Boxy mids
JUST direct > Boxy mids
Both at the same time > Problem solved?


----------



## vendo

Hm, no. For me adding a load got rid of it. What you might have experience is simply the mid frequencies of the Iridium. Have you played around with the tone knob on the left?


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> Hm, no. For me adding a load got rid of it. What you might have experience is simply the mid frequencies of the Iridium. Have you played around with the tone knob on the left?


Yeah i did. Quite abit.

This is where an efx device with it is going to be great.
I like the high end and the gain characteristic. The things im not keen on tone wise on the modern channel -i can simply eq out with a graphic eq block added in the chain after the amp but before any cab IR stuff one side (other side will be into a real cab)
Find the boxy shit and remove it and dial in more low end chug.
Tbf i used fishman moderns rather than my tried and tested EMGs. The moderns are hifi and always seem overly thin to me whereas i love emgs for that huge chug and pushed sound.

I imagine that will be better to my ears when i go back to using emgs again long term.


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> Yeah i did. Quite abit.
> 
> This is where an efx device with it is going to be great.
> I like the high end and the gain characteristic. The things im not keen on tone wise on the modern channel -i can simply eq out with a graphic eq block added in the chain after the amp but before any cab IR stuff one side (other side will be into a real cab)
> Find the boxy shit and remove it and dial in more low end chug.
> Tbf i used fishman moderns rather than my tried and tested EMGs. The moderns are hifi and always seem overly thin to me whereas i love emgs for that huge chug and pushed sound.
> 
> I imagine that will be better to my ears when i go back to using emgs again long term.



Well, that's exactly where the Iridium falls apart to me. If you need to massively EQ the sound to make it fit for you, it's not the right fit in the first place. I bought the Iridium because i thought it would be a more hassle-free way to get a good direct sound. But if step 1 is already plugging in a loadbox...and step 2 would be to use quite some EQ... meh.

Not to mention the shared EQ across the channels.

Something like an Fractal Audio FM3 looks to be more hassle free + more features, for slightly more money (talking about Iridium+Loadbox/Cab).


----------



## Backsnack

@vendo

Kind of a bummer to find one the recording out doesn’t seem to be all that useful. I was thinking about getting an Amp1 as a desktop amp into my computer while I’m still space limited and can’t run a cab for the time being.

I am, however, still interested in it for use as a regular amp. Looks like I’ll be waiting a bit until have the space to run a cab.


----------



## vendo

The recording out is only useful if you run the Iridium straight into a cab. For anything else it's pointless. Any decent loadbox has a lineout anyways...


----------



## ATRguitar91

The load with the recording out seems like a weird oversight, but to me it's not a deal breaker. I think their primary market is people who don't want to lug a big head around anymore, and the Iridium excels in that situation as far as I can tell. All the other stuff is icing on the cake.

For people looking to go direct there are countless options out there in the modeler world. And if you want to go analog there are plenty of preamps, lightweight power amps, and ir loaders. 

It'd be great if the Iridium checked all the boxes, but that seems like a tough ask for something retailing under $1000 and is super portable.


----------



## lewis

ATRguitar91 said:


> The load with the recording out seems like a weird oversight, but to me it's not a deal breaker. I think their primary market is people who don't want to lug a big head around anymore, and the Iridium excels in that situation as far as I can tell. All the other stuff is icing on the cake.
> 
> For people looking to go direct there are countless options out there in the modeler world. And if you want to go analog there are plenty of preamps, lightweight power amps, and ir loaders.
> 
> It'd be great if the Iridium checked all the boxes, but that seems like a tough ask for something retailing under $1000 and is super portable.


Some excellent points.

Despite it not blowing me away tonally into a cab - i still love the thing and want to tinker with it more too. Could be user error at this point aswell.

Dont know whether to crank the global master to full then you get desired volume using the channel master or the other way around haha


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> Some excellent points.
> 
> Despite it not blowing me away tonally into a cab - i still love the thing and want to tinker with it more too. Could be user error at this point aswell.
> 
> Dont know whether to crank the global master to full then you get desired volume using the channel master or the other way around haha



Well, for a more modern tone you'd want to keep the global master below the tube saturation point i think...


----------



## Backsnack

Hmmm

Now Guitar Center has a one day in-store coupon for 15% off a non-sale item.

Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Yeah thats absolutely ridiculous. They have gotten so much right with this little thing - why the heck did they design it like this? No wonder my home sound direct into my Headrush FRFR sounded boxy.
> 
> Mind you i though i was getting some boxiness in the cab too.
> Does it only disappear if you use both outputs at once i wonder?
> I.e
> JUST into a cab > Boxy mids
> JUST direct > Boxy mids
> Both at the same time > Problem solved?


Maybe your cab is just really bad and/or a bad match for the amp?


----------



## Backsnack

Eh I’m not gonna bite on the GC coupon. I think I’ll wait to pick one of these up on the used market. After sales tax it only saves me about $70. That doesn’t quite cover the cost of a Torpedo Captor to run alongside this thing to go into my interface.

By that point I hope that our living situation may have changed and have enough space to run a cab again, lol.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Maybe your cab is just really bad and/or a bad match for the amp?


Its my bandmates cab but yeah probably. Like i said its an old peavey 2x12 but with v30 speaker swaps


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Its my bandmates cab but yeah probably. Like i said its an old peavey 2x12 but with v30 speaker swaps


Hmmm

A little curious as to why you experienced boxy mids if it had V30s.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Hmmm
> 
> A little curious as to why you experienced boxy mids if it had V30s.


Yeah...tbf my guitar had old strings.

My bandmates didnt and his axe sounded fine through it.
Also could have been where i was standing in relation to it. I may have been hearing some of the behind the cab sound too.


----------



## laxu

Settings in the video description.


----------



## vendo

Little update: i've send the iridium back for now. I don't know why i got that 'weird' sound, i don't get it with VST amps... 30 day return time comes to an end soon so it had to go.

The thing has been out for a while now, but besides John Brownes demo i actually haven't heard a lot of convincing stuff. Esp. all those demos that aren't even metal. The genre this thing was built for.

I will keep an eye on this thread and hope to read some more opinions.


----------



## lewis

I agree with this. There is too many blues and clean demos. Not sure i understand that. Its a 4 channel amp but the whole point it exists is for metal players. Not sure why blues guys are picking these up and uploading demos? Makes more sense for them to get the Mercury edition or whatever.

I still think this unit will come alive for me when i can afford to pair it with the HX Effects and use 3rd party IRs aswell as a cab and the 4 cable method/channel switching.


----------



## Xaios

Maybe they all just want to be what's-his-face from Guitar World who was constantly reviewing clearly metal-oriented gear by blasting blueswank through it. Worked for him.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

laxu said:


> Settings in the video description.




Sounds good to me! I'm looking into getting one (I'll do a review if that's the case). Curious to match it up to my three Victory V4 preamps (Countess, Sheriff, Kraken). Obviously different 'tones' in each, but as curious about the quality of the tone, since the Victory line each has 4 tubes.


----------



## lewis

Should ACTUALLY be able to get footage tonight of this in the room.

Apologies for the delay. Been various things crop up that stopped me


----------



## lewis

Didnt bother. I cant stand this peavey cab. Sounds pretty shit so just didnt waste my time with footage.

Anyhow there is -


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> Didnt bother. I cant stand this peavey cab. Sounds pretty shit so just didnt waste my time with footage.
> 
> Anyhow there is -




Here i can hear the same noise i get. So it ain't my guitar. Good to know. And this is cam sound.

And as you can see no load attached: really boxy/hollow sound.


----------



## lewis

vendo said:


> Here i can hear the same noise i get. So it ain't my guitar. Good to know.


Think its intentional quack/stringy sounds added to help it "djent" better. Thomas worked with a modern metal youtuber to help design its features.

Have you tried one of the other versions?
They still do metal well but shouldnt have the quack added


----------



## lewis

Maybe a dumb question but can you trick the unit into thinking a load is connected just by plugging a cable into a speaker output? Even if its not going to a cab


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> Think its intentional quack/stringy sounds added to help it "djent" better. Thomas worked with a modern metal youtuber to help design its features.
> 
> Have you tried one of the other versions?
> They still do metal well but shouldnt have the quack added


Dunno man, if you listent to Franks demo it sounds 'clean' as well, just like John Brownes demo.



This unit confuses the heck out of me. Maybe it truly needs a cab?! But in that case i'm confused as why that noise is appearing when using a loadbox + irs. Like.. i'd like some investigation please :-D.


----------



## vendo

lewis said:


> Maybe a dumb question but can you trick the unit into thinking a load is connected just by plugging a cable into a speaker output? Even if its not going to a cab



No, because the cab feedback would still be missing.


----------



## laxu

Here's a quick, very sloppy clip I did on my lunch break. Could not test it with the cab connected so this is straight from the recording out. It's the BluGuitar Amp1 _Mercury Edition_ on the Modern channel with EQ all at 7, just did not have time to tweak it any more than that. Using a Carvin C66 with Suhr Doug Aldrich pickups.

https://soundcloud.com/laxulus/bluguitar-amp1-mercury-edition-modern-direct/s-JoPtw

As I played with the volume of my studio monitors I felt that the louder it was the better it tended to sound so if it sounds crap to you, turn up whatever you are using! 

I think the sound is pretty alright for being a completely analog set of filters and would work well for gig situations if you needed to go direct.


----------



## Shask

vendo said:


> Here i can hear the same noise i get. So it ain't my guitar. Good to know. And this is cam sound.
> 
> And as you can see no load attached: really boxy/hollow sound.


I am trying to hear what you mean in this clip. I am mostly hearing the "Djent" spiked upper mid sound. Almost like the cocked wah sound, but higher in frequency. Is that what you are talking about? Gives that metalic ping sound to everything?

I always hear that in a lot of the newer boosts that have came out in the last few years that are aimed at metal. I hear it in a lot of newer pickups also.

You might be able to minimize it with a pickup that is strong in low mids, and weak in upper mids and kinda dark, maybe like a Dimarzio Tone Zone, or Duncan Invader.

Also, you could try to put an EQ pedal in front of it, and lower about 1400hz. See if that reduces that squaky sound.


----------



## lewis

Shask said:


> I am trying to hear what you mean in this clip. I am mostly hearing the "Djent" spiked upper mid sound. Almost like the cocked wah sound, but higher in frequency. Is that what you are talking about? Gives that metalic ping sound to everything?
> 
> I always hear that in a lot of the newer boosts that have came out in the last few years that are aimed at metal. I hear it in a lot of newer pickups also.
> 
> You might be able to minimize it with a pickup that is strong in low mids, and weak in upper mids and kinda dark, maybe like a Dimarzio Tone Zone, or Duncan Invader.
> 
> Also, you could try to put an EQ pedal in front of it, and lower about 1400hz. See if that reduces that squaky sound.



I think thats exactly what he means. Literally that single coil style twang on the top end.

I love that so was the main reason i grabbed this. So far i havent got that yet though haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah uh, I don't think that's a defect. I think that's a design. Pretty sure this is aimed towards people that want that more dry, twangy djenty modern sound vs the old school boosted recto crush-mountains sound.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> vs the old school boosted recto crush-mountains sound.



Best description of my tone ever! lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Best description of my tone ever! lol



I know, which is why I know you'll probably hate this thing. 

Judging by the tone clips, it sounds like someone combined a Mesa Mark V with an Engl Invader. No issue with me since I like both amps.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Didnt bother. I cant stand this peavey cab. Sounds pretty shit so just didnt waste my time with footage.
> 
> Anyhow there is -



It's actually less noticeable in this video to my ears than your prior soundcloud clips.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> Here's a quick, very sloppy clip I did on my lunch break. Could not test it with the cab connected so this is straight from the recording out. It's the BluGuitar Amp1 _Mercury Edition_ on the Modern channel with EQ all at 7, just did not have time to tweak it any more than that. Using a Carvin C66 with Suhr Doug Aldrich pickups.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/laxulus/bluguitar-amp1-mercury-edition-modern-direct/s-JoPtw
> 
> As I played with the volume of my studio monitors I felt that the louder it was the better it tended to sound so if it sounds crap to
> 
> you, turn up whatever you are using!
> 
> I think the sound is pretty alright for being a completely analog set of filters and would work well for gig situations if you needed to go direct.


That sounds really good! Has that cranked Marshall/Friedman sort of thing going on for sure.




lewis said:


> Think its intentional quack/stringy sounds added to help it "djent" better. Thomas worked with a modern metal youtuber to help design its features.
> 
> Have you tried one of the other versions?
> They still do metal well but shouldnt have the quack added



Frank Fleckenstein's clip above is actually one of the Youtubers with whom this was codesigned. And I think his clip with the recording out sounds excellent.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> That sounds really good! Has that cranked Marshall/Friedman sort of thing going on for sure.



Thanks! The Mercury Edition is pretty much all Marshall for its overdrive channels. Which is fine by me because those are the tones I prefer.


----------



## vendo

Shask said:


> I am trying to hear what you mean in this clip. I am mostly hearing the "Djent" spiked upper mid sound. Almost like the cocked wah sound, but higher in frequency. Is that what you are talking about? Gives that metalic ping sound to everything?
> 
> I always hear that in a lot of the newer boosts that have came out in the last few years that are aimed at metal. I hear it in a lot of newer pickups also.
> 
> You might be able to minimize it with a pickup that is strong in low mids, and weak in upper mids and kinda dark, maybe like a Dimarzio Tone Zone, or Duncan Invader.
> 
> Also, you could try to put an EQ pedal in front of it, and lower about 1400hz. See if that reduces that squaky sound.


\

Hm, no..that's not what i mean. It's hard to describe. It's like a weird undertone that shouldn't be there. As if someone mixed in a super undervolumed sound under the actual sound. It's not there in Franks or Johns videos. And it's even more prominent when tracking guitars and the sound gets really ugly really fast, due to that.

I've sadly not been able to test it with a real cab...

I mean... you can hear it quite prominently here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=18qk3Gn5ELb2iw-iVoz_nq2RyzdN53abn


----------



## Xaios

vendo said:


> \
> 
> Hm, no..that's not what i mean. It's hard to describe. It's like a weird undertone that shouldn't be there. As if someone mixed in a super undervolumed sound under the actual sound. It's not there in Franks or Johns videos. And it's even more prominent when tracking guitars and the sound gets really ugly really fast, due to that.
> 
> I've sadly not been able to test it with a real cab...
> 
> I mean... you can hear it quite prominently here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=18qk3Gn5ELb2iw-iVoz_nq2RyzdN53abn


Sounds like you've got a bass accompaniment from Fieldy.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> Sounds good to me! I'm looking into getting one (I'll do a review if that's the case). Curious to match it up to my three Victory V4 preamps (Countess, Sheriff, Kraken). Obviously different 'tones' in each, but as curious about the quality of the tone, since the Victory line each has 4 tubes.



This would be an amazing shootout comparison video. Hope you can do it!



lewis said:


> Didnt bother. I cant stand this peavey cab. Sounds pretty shit so just didnt waste my time with footage.
> 
> Anyhow there is -



Quoting this again because even though you said you don't like the sound, I think it sounds pretty brutal here. Just a matter of taste, I suppose?

Also, nice riffs!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm hoping to see even more clips of this floating around. My GAS kinda shifted again towards the MT15, so I'm curious to see more of this.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm hoping to see even more clips of this floating around. My GAS kinda shifted again towards the MT15, so I'm curious to see more of this.


Get MT15. It is great little amp. Put eq in fx loop and You can burn \m/


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm hoping to see even more clips of this floating around. My GAS kinda shifted again towards the MT15, so I'm curious to see more of this.


I recently saw the MT15 went from $550 to $730. That is a big jump!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wolfhorsky said:


> Get MT15. It is great little amp. Put eq in fx loop and You can burn \m/



I've been thinking about it. I've been learning more towards the saturated Bogner sound recently and this seems to nail it. 


Shask said:


> I recently saw the MT15 went from $550 to $730. That is a big jump!



I thought it was $650?


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thought it was $650?


Hmmm. Maybe it was $650. I know it just seemed like a big jump to me. I couldn't believe when I saw it was over $700.


----------



## lewis




----------



## Backsnack

Wolfhorsky said:


> Get MT15. It is great little amp. Put eq in fx loop and You can burn \m/





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been thinking about it. I've been learning more towards the saturated Bogner sound recently and this seems to nail it.
> 
> I thought it was $650?


Be aware that despite its wattage, the master volume is NOT tapered for home use. Even with the power cut, it’s still crazy loud and isn’t going to be opened up well for typical home volumes. Just something to keep in mind if you plan on using it elsewhere than a gig venue.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Backsnack said:


> Be aware that despite its wattage, the master volume is NOT tapered for home use. Even with the power cut, it’s still crazy loud and isn’t going to be opened up well for typical home volumes. Just something to keep in mind if you plan on using it elsewhere than a gig venue.




I was gonna get a Torpedo Captor regardless of whichever I picked. If it's true the Amp1 sounds different with or without a load.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been thinking about it. I've been learning more towards the saturated Bogner sound recently and this seems to nail it.



You will like it.



Backsnack said:


> Be aware that despite its wattage, the master volume is NOT tapered for home use. Even with the power cut, it’s still crazy loud and isn’t going to be opened up well for typical home volumes. Just something to keep in mind if you plan on using it elsewhere than a gig venue.



I use Boss eq pedal in fx loop to get rid of the honk (800Hz notch) and to tighten the lows (60 Hz - few dB cut) AND to lower the volume. Mega-simple trick to overcome badly tapered Master/Vol pots. Cheers.


----------



## lewis

2 hour Q&A going into a Mesa 2x12


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> 2 hour Q&A going into a Mesa 2x12



2 hours? Sheeeit.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> 2 hours? Sheeeit.


Its thorough hahah


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah listening to that, it's a great sound, just not what I need at the moment.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Its thorough hahah


I skipped around a bit. Looks like a LOT of yapping and not a lot of playing.

The first sign of playing doesn't start until 20:00, then again at 29:00. Ugh if I were producing YT content I would NEVER yammer on for that long.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Backsnack said:


> I skipped around a bit. Looks like a LOT of yapping and not a lot of playing.
> 
> The first sign of playing doesn't start until 29:00. Ugh if I were producing YT content I would NEVER yammer on for that long.



Yeah, it's a lot of talking, but the little bit of playing DOES sound good.

It's pretty much a livestream VoD, so you gotta pad out 2 hours somehow.


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, it's a lot of talking, but the little bit of playing DOES sound good.
> 
> It's pretty much a livestream VoD, so you gotta pad out 2 hours somehow.


The majority of sound clips that I’ve heard sound absolutely crushing.

The only clips that have sounded questionable thus far have been from @vendo . Maybe the weak link is the presence or lack of a cab? However, Fleckenstein’s clips are from the recording out and sound great, but he didn’t mention if he was also running a cab at the time. So @vendo ’s experience remains a bit of a mystery to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The thing is VERY cutting in the treble. Like it's got more of bright sound while I'm looking for something with a bit more grunt in the midrange.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The thing is VERY cutting in the treble. Like it's got more of bright sound while I'm looking for something with a bit more grunt in the midrange.



yea. it does sound having bit of a scoop. Really bright and there's some twang in the high mids. Bass is very much near Ola's sound.


----------



## vendo

Backsnack said:


> The majority of sound clips that I’ve heard sound absolutely crushing.
> 
> The only clips that have sounded questionable thus far have been from @vendo . Maybe the weak link is the presence or lack of a cab? However, Fleckenstein’s clips are from the recording out and sound great, but he didn’t mention if he was also running a cab at the time. So @vendo ’s experience remains a bit of a mystery to me.



Trust me... i'm confused as well.


----------



## lewis




----------



## laxu

lewis said:


>




Both really get lost in the mix here and sound downright dull.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

laxu said:


> Both really get lost in the mix here and sound downright dull.



Yeah this is the first demo where it sounds outright bad.


----------



## lewis

Yeah that mix is dreadful


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah this is the first demo where it sounds outright bad.





lewis said:


> Yeah that mix is dreadful



And somehow also makes them both sound the same ... badly.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

It sounds more or less like SS amp from H&K. The only positive thing about this amp is its size/weight and ease of use. The concept is great: the amp and pedals are on the pedalboard - no long cable runs, no fx loop/4CM long cable bullshit. I am currently testing my „fly rig”: HX Stomp and PS170. So far so good, but i must test it in the real live gig enviroment to put it through paces. Cheers.


----------



## lewis




----------



## Se7enHeaven

Got back from Cuba (trip). Now playing around with the Iridium and I'm impressed. Those tones cut through like a knife. I do have the BluBOX (IR cab/sim) and will include some samples with the Iridium review, but I seriously prefer the Iridium cab sim in the box... very intense and hardcore sounding. The BluBOX comes in very handy with the clean tones, though.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


>



This is another case for why pairing it with an HX Effects and having a couple different eq curves for each of the higher gain channels will make it just perfect.


----------



## lewis




----------



## sylcfh

How useful is the built-in boost? Is it versatile enough to replace a boost pedal?


----------



## lewis

sylcfh said:


> How useful is the built-in boost? Is it versatile enough to replace a boost pedal?


I dont rate it. Seems odd to me. I plan on using the HX effects boosts instead when im patch building.

The clean boost setting adds a tiny amount of high end boost but becomes mushy. Rhythm to me sounds better with the built in boost off.

Turning the trim pot the other way on the boost gives that massive clipped - metalzone type thing. When its overgained and sounds chainsaw like. Not my thing either.

Granted thats the modern channel. Havent had much time seeing if the boost works better with the classic and vintage channels instead.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


>



That sounds ridiculously good. Also helps that the dude playing it has some nice chops.

Every single channel sounds incredible, actually. Yup, GAS is still strong for this one LOL.


----------



## laxu

sylcfh said:


> How useful is the built-in boost? Is it versatile enough to replace a boost pedal?



On the Mercury Edition it goes from a clean boost to a Tube Screamerish thing IMO. Works fine in my book. With the Iridium having a huge pile of gain and a very powerful EQ range it might not be that useful.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> On the Mercury Edition it goes from a clean boost to a Tube Screamerish thing IMO. Works fine in my book. With the Iridium having a huge pile of gain and a very powerful EQ range it might not be that useful.


Yeah it already sounded pretty damn tight on the Modern channel with the boost turned off. I remember from Ola's clip it didn't seem to make a noticeable difference when he was chugging. Like maybe there was just a touch less bass and more mids, but I think a similar thing could be achieved with some loop EQ.

How would you compare the Vintage and Classic channels on your Mercury vs. the Iridium? The Classic sounds like it'll be awesome for higher gain leads. I feel like I would use the Vintage channel on the Iridium for interludes, bridges, etc. .... transitions between high gain riffs.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> I dont rate it. Seems odd to me. I plan on using the HX effects boosts instead when im patch building.
> 
> The clean boost setting adds a tiny amount of high end boost but becomes mushy. Rhythm to me sounds better with the built in boost off.
> 
> Turning the trim pot the other way on the boost gives that massive clipped - metalzone type thing. When its overgained and sounds chainsaw like. Not my thing either.
> 
> Granted thats the modern channel. Havent had much time seeing if the boost works better with the classic and vintage channels instead.


Chainsaw, you say?

INTERESTING

I'm looking for an excuse to dump my mini HM-2 clone. Looks like I found it.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Chainsaw, you say?
> 
> INTERESTING
> 
> I'm looking for an excuse to dump my mini HM-2 clone. Looks like I found it.



The eq is so wide on this. If you have gain max. Treble quite high. And the boost engaged with the trim pot all the way to the right so thats adding gain too - its pretty useable for that old swedish death metal thing.

The unit does cover a crazy amount of ground. Its just a case of sitting down and deciding whats what on it. Ive now got it back at my house from my practice room.
Can start looking at patch building with my new HX Effects


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> How would you compare the Vintage and Classic channels on your Mercury vs. the Iridium? The Classic sounds like it'll be awesome for higher gain leads. I feel like I would use the Vintage channel on the Iridium for interludes, bridges, etc. .... transitions between high gain riffs.



I haven't tried the Iridium in person so take this with a grain of salt, but the Vintage channel on the Mercury is like a real nice sounding JTM-45-ish overdrive that has a really cool openness to it. It's probably my favorite sound on it. The Classic goes from Plexi to JCM800 so it's probably like the JCM800 side is the starting point for the Iridium on that channel.


----------



## lewis

Had a very interesting idea.

So i have the amp1 Iridum and now a HX Effects too.
I want to pickup a 4 or 5 string bass after xmas.

Going through the HX effects earlier I noticed it includes a Darkglass b7k pedal...

Now...

Nolly uses a compressor, a darkglass with the DI blended back in inside it then into his axe fx where the patch includes a peavey 5150 guitar amp.

Could all this actually be do able with...these2???? 

So bass > HX effects (use darkglass/compressor blocks) > Iridum metal channel > Bass cab??? (And FOH at the same time)


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> I haven't tried the Iridium in person so take this with a grain of salt, but the Vintage channel on the Mercury is like a real nice sounding JTM-45-ish overdrive that has a really cool openness to it. It's probably my favorite sound on it. The Classic goes from Plexi to JCM800 so it's probably like the JCM800 side is the starting point for the Iridium on that channel.


JTM45, you say?






The Iridium manual says the tone knob for the classic channel goes from "Hot Rodded British High Gain" to "German Wall of Sound." So maybe JCM800 to a Diezel?

Speaking of vintage tones-- I recently picked up a RevivalDrive Compact to see what all the buzz is about. It's definitely a chameleon of vintage amp tone in a box. It doesn't have nearly as many extra features as the big one, but it's a lot more user-friendly for that reason. I think it would make a great companion to the Amp1 IE to add another "vintage amp" channel to the whole setup of one's choice. I've been loving the the approximation of a Fender Blackface-style distortion. It can also do the Vox AC30 thing quite well.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Had a very interesting idea.
> 
> So i have the amp1 Iridum and now a HX Effects too.
> I want to pickup a 4 or 5 string bass after xmas.
> 
> Going through the HX effects earlier I noticed it includes a Darkglass b7k pedal...
> 
> Now...
> 
> Nolly uses a compressor, a darkglass with the DI blended back in inside it then into his axe fx where the patch includes a peavey 5150 guitar amp.
> 
> Could all this actually be do able with...these2????
> 
> So bass > HX effects (use darkglass/compressor blocks) > Iridum metal channel > Bass cab??? (And FOH at the same time)


Why use the metal channel when you're already using B7k distortion? Seems like a one-way ticket to mud city.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Why use the metal channel when you're already using B7k distortion? Seems like a one-way ticket to mud city.


Nollys bass setup has the darkglass out front with drive off. He used it as a clean boost and to have that darkglass character.
The gain was coming from a peavey 5150 guitar amp inside the axe fx.


----------



## lewis

Brand new Ola review as it was his pick of best gear of 2019.
New office space looks amazing for him.

Chuffed for him -


----------



## Spinedriver

.


----------



## Spinedriver

lewis said:


> Brand new Ola review as it was his pick of best gear of 2019.
> New office space looks amazing for him.
> 
> Chuffed for him -




I don't know if it's how he has it mic'd or what but it sounds a bit muffled to me. Not only that but there's a weird sort of ringing noise whenever he stops that sounds kind of 'not right'. Overall it does sound ok but at that price (it's $1,200 CDN) you could probably get a Helix Stomp and a pedal power amp and have a LOT more versatility.


----------



## lewis

Spinedriver said:


> I don't know if it's how he has it mic'd or what but it sounds a bit muffled to me. Not only that but there's a weird sort of ringing noise whenever he stops that sounds kind of 'not right'. Overall it does sound ok but at that price (it's $1,200 CDN) you could probably get a Helix Stomp and a pedal power amp and have a LOT more versatility.


The analog eq has a crazy amount of scope.

Like the Mid can go full boxy boomy weird shit to more scooped than a metal zone with everything in between.
He may have had the mid knob a way bit too high. Not sure.

Either way another reason why i grabbed the HX effects to pair with it. Im going to use the HXs noise gate to stop those rings better and eq blocks too to help with any boxyness or muffled frequencies 

I also dont like the built in boost so will again use the HXs aswell as its reverb/delay.

It does amp channel switching which is awesome.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> The analog eq has a crazy amount of scope.
> 
> Like the Mid can go full boxy boomy weird shit to more scooped than a metal zone with everything in between.
> He may have had the mid knob a way bit too high. Not sure.
> 
> Either way another reason why i grabbed the HX effects to pair with it. Im going to use the HXs noise gate to stop those rings better and eq blocks too to help with any boxyness or muffled frequencies
> 
> I also dont like the built in boost so will again use the HXs aswell as its reverb/delay.
> 
> It does amp channel switching which is awesome.


Regarding the channel switching, the minor annoyance is that you have to to buy the $60 midi adapter cable to use it with another midi controller. But the real capability of the Amp1 is unlocked when you use it with midi. You can switch just about everything except the EQ since it’s fully analogue, like you mentioned.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Regarding the channel switching, the minor annoyance is that you have to to buy the $60 midi adapter cable to use it with another midi controller. But the real capability of the Amp1 is unlocked when you use it with midi. You can switch just about everything except the EQ since it’s fully analogue, like you mentioned.


Luckily i only need channel switching which the HX can do using a trs cable and putting an external amp switching effect block in the chain of any patch i make.

Means no adapter for me. But yeah if i want like my laptop to midi control my entire setup in time with the backing track then i would have to pick it up


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Luckily i only need channel switching which the HX can do using a trs cable and putting an external amp switching effect block in the chain of any patch i make.
> 
> Means no adapter for me. But yeah if i want like my laptop to midi control my entire setup in time with the backing track then i would have to pick it up


Double check on that and make sure that the TRS jack on the Amp1 will do that. My understanding is that it’s only a TRS to MIDI jack.


----------



## Backsnack

Spinedriver said:


> I don't know if it's how he has it mic'd or what but it sounds a bit muffled to me. Not only that but there's a weird sort of ringing noise whenever he stops that sounds kind of 'not right'. Overall it does sound ok but at that price (it's $1,200 CDN) you could probably get a Helix Stomp and a pedal power amp and have a LOT more versatility.


I haven’t watched that video yet, but his first one sounded great. I think there are a lot of variables between mics and cabs being recorded with the various videos. 

The one video either on this page or previous with the dude playing the strat sounded excellent with the more rock-style lead playing and shredding. 

So like other regular analog amps, it’s probably something that’s even more enjoyable in person in the same room.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Double check on that and make sure that the TRS jack on the Amp1 will do that. My understanding is that it’s only a TRS to MIDI jack.


Oh yeah good point.
Will check the manual in a bit.

Would be a bummer if so


----------



## lewis

Worst case scenario i would have to change the HX patch to clean, then hit the channel change button on the amp1
So 2 footswitch presses to change between rhythm/clean.
Not ideal but not impossible.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Worst case scenario i would have to change the HX patch to clean, then hit the channel change button on the amp1
> So 2 footswitch presses to change between rhythm/clean.
> Not ideal but not impossible.


If you’re going to get an HX effects anyways, you might as well do MIDI. I’m a terrible influence.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> If you’re going to get an HX effects anyways, you might as well do MIDI. I’m a terrible influence.


Yes..yes you are.

I will probably just buy the £40 cable

Edit.
I already have both


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Yes..yes you are.
> 
> I will probably just buy the £40 cable
> 
> Edit.
> I already have both


If I buy the Amp1 before the end of the year, I’m still gonna buy the cable so I can control it with my computer. My interface has MIDI in/out. Despite the troubles one guy had with the recording out, I’m still curious about using it with my cab-less setup for the time being.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> If I buy the Amp1 before the end of the year, I’m still gonna buy the cable so I can control it with my computer. My interface has MIDI in/out. Despite the troubles one guy had with the recording out, I’m still curious about using it with my cab-less setup for the time being.



Same. I just grabbed a free sinmix mesa 2x12 IR to use in the HX and go direct 

I expect that to yield great results FOH and into my Headrush FRFR 112


----------



## Backsnack

@Spinedriver that ringing noise you heard was probably string ringing.

Unlikely that it's the amp.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Spinedriver said:


> I don't know if it's how he has it mic'd or what but it sounds a bit muffled to me. Not only that but there's a weird sort of ringing noise whenever he stops that sounds kind of 'not right'. Overall it does sound ok but at that price (it's $1,200 CDN) you could probably get a Helix Stomp and a pedal power amp and have a LOT more versatility.



Ya, not sure what that is... like he's hitting a piece of metal as he plays. Guaranteed, this thing is NOT muffled. It is super clear and tight, and I don't get that 'kicking the tin can' sound. I did my demo, but forwarded it to Thomas Blug for approval (to make certain nothing is wrong technically in my descriptions, etc.).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's worth noting he's not in his old "office", so the room could be playing a part in that.

But to me it sounds excellent. I don't hear any mufflyness to it. 



Se7enHeaven said:


> Ya, not sure what that is... like he's hitting a piece of metal as he plays.



If you mean that twang, that just seems to be the voicing of the amp. It seems like the more gain you dial in, the less clang you hear.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

I suppose you could say it's a twang. Reminds me when I play sloppy and my picking hand is hitting a string I didn't intend to play.


----------



## Spinedriver

Se7enHeaven said:


> Ya, not sure what that is... like he's hitting a piece of metal as he plays. Guaranteed, this thing is NOT muffled. It is super clear and tight, and I don't get that 'kicking the tin can' sound. I did my demo, but forwarded it to Thomas Blug for approval (to make certain nothing is wrong technically in my descriptions, etc.).



I think it can be chalked up to how it was recorded. It can sound fantastic in the room but if the mic shifts during the recording or some other thing that goes unnoticed, it could result in the recording not being an accurate representation of how it really sounds. And then, if they were to 'fix it in post', then it's not really a genuine representation of how it would sound coming out of a cab. 

Who could have thought that recording demos for gear could be so polarizing...


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's worth noting he's not in his old "office", so the room could be playing a part in that.
> 
> But to me it sounds excellent. I don't hear any mufflyness to it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean that twang, that just seems to be the voicing of the amp. It seems like the more gain you dial in, the less clang you hear.



I guess "muffled" was the wrong word. Listening back, I guess I'd have to say that it's just a bit 'darker' than I would have dialed it in myself.
Also, I think that the 'noise' I was referring to may have just been how the noise gate was clamping down when he was doing the palm mute stuff.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> Regarding the channel switching, the minor annoyance is that you have to to buy the $60 midi adapter cable to use it with another midi controller. But the real capability of the Amp1 is unlocked when you use it with midi. You can switch just about everything except the EQ since it’s fully analogue, like you mentioned.



The adapter is so expensive because it's actually a tiny MIDI interface built right into the cable. That's why it barely fits the DIN housing too. I have no idea how the jack for the unit works internally. I guess they wanted to make it as compatible as possible so you could use a spare 1 button footswitch if needed.

Also MIDI is definitely way to go if using it with the Helix or HX fx. You can have it work on snapshot/preset changes as well as control the power soak and gain range of the amp.


----------



## lewis

laxu said:


> The adapter is so expensive because it's actually a tiny MIDI interface built right into the cable. That's why it barely fits the DIN housing too. I have no idea how the jack for the unit works internally. I guess they wanted to make it as compatible as possible so you could use a spare 1 button footswitch if needed.
> 
> Also MIDI is definitely way to go if using it with the Helix or HX fx. You can have it work on snapshot/preset changes as well as control the power soak and gain range of the amp.



How does this power soak thing work?
By default is it in its loudest version or what lol?

From tomorrow i should have a home FRFR so i can actually sit down and start dialing tones


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Lewis.... the power soak is an attenuator (reduces signal strength)... some soaks tend to rob you of tone, but that is not the case with the Amp1. There is a separate Gain and Master for the drive channels (the clean has it's own Volume). You can set the gain and master where you like, so that you get that super OD sound, and then set the MASTER volume at a desired level, ranging from less than 1-watt and upward of 100-watts.


----------



## laxu

lewis said:


> How does this power soak thing work?
> By default is it in its loudest version or what lol?
> 
> From tomorrow i should have a home FRFR so i can actually sit down and start dialing tones



Yes it defaults to the 100W setting. It has basically two modes, "home" and "stage". Home is MIDI values 0-64 and is something like 0.5-2W. Stage is MIDI values 65-127 and that results in 12-100W power. At least in home situation I can't tell a difference in volume or tone between 12 and 100W, they are all too loud to crank the poweramp. There is a slight change in tone when going to home mode. When turning up the main master volume above 5 it starts to compress and distort in a similar way to a regular tube amp. Mostly the end result is that it smooths out the sound.

Personally I prefer just running the Mercury at full 100W regardless of the situation. I think it sounds best like that.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> The adapter is so expensive because it's actually a tiny MIDI interface built right into the cable. That's why it barely fits the DIN housing too. I have no idea how the jack for the unit works internally. I guess they wanted to make it as compatible as possible so you could use a spare 1 button footswitch if needed.
> 
> Also MIDI is definitely way to go if using it with the Helix or HX fx. You can have it work on snapshot/preset changes as well as control the power soak and gain range of the amp.


Yeah I remember you mentioning that earlier. I wanted to take another opportunity to whine about it. 

I still think they could have put the midi controller inside the pedal, but such is their design choice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm kinda curious why this amp would need a power soak. Does the output volume effect how much juice the tube is getting?


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> Yes it defaults to the 100W setting. It has basically two modes, "home" and "stage". Home is MIDI values 0-64 and is something like 0.5-2W. Stage is MIDI values 65-127 and that results in 12-100W power. At least in home situation I can't tell a difference in volume or tone between 12 and 100W, they are all too loud to crank the poweramp. There is a slight change in tone when going to home mode. When turning up the main master volume above 5 it starts to compress and distort in a similar way to a regular tube amp. Mostly the end result is that it smooths out the sound.
> 
> Personally I prefer just running the Mercury at full 100W regardless of the situation. I think it sounds best like that.


Is that 100w setting still usable for home volumes? You mentioned that the master volume is quite linear.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm kinda curious why this amp would need a power soak. Does the output volume effect how much juice the tube is getting?


I think the intent of the amp and its design is to mimic, as faithfully as possible, the way a regular tube amp behaves.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm kinda curious why this amp would need a power soak. Does the output volume effect how much juice the tube is getting?



So that it can be used at home, for recording, for small gigs not needing 100W. Once you crank the gain and preamp volume (to get the tone you want) there already is a lot of loudness under the hood... the Master volume then allows you to tame it for reasonable levels and depending on your application/needs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I mean what's the use of a power soak on a solid state amp?


----------



## vendo

It has a tube in the power section... so: getting tube saturation without blowing your neighbors away.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

I did some lengthy demos on the Iridium and the BluBox... but waiting on Thomas to approve (in case I have some technical info incorrect... or maybe he might think something sucks). In any case, a brief Iridum meets the BluBox demo:


----------



## lewis

Se7enHeaven said:


> I did some lengthy demos on the Iridium and the BluBox... but waiting on Thomas to approve (in case I have some technical info incorrect... or maybe he might think something sucks). In any case, a brief Iridum meets the BluBox demo:




Firstly jesus how much better does it sound with proper IRs.
Excited to try mine with the sinmix mesa 2x12 IR i got. Still waiting for my FRFR to be delivered. They promised free next day delivery...that was 2 days ago and now tomorrows a bank holiday so will be another 2 days in all liklihood.
Annoying. Until it arrives i cant start dialing in tones.

Anyhow the other thing is does anyone have a bass guitar they can try into this thing?
Im seriously interested to see if it will nail that nolly modern bass sound, if it sounds good direct with a guitar IR and if it has enough power to drive a bass cab?


----------



## Spinedriver

I especially like the little disclaimer they put at the start..



Regardless of how it sounds, that H&K pedal looks absolutely badass ...


----------



## Backsnack

Spinedriver said:


> I especially like the little disclaimer they put at the start..
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how it sounds, that H&K pedal looks absolutely badass ...



Busting out the P90 guitar with F-Holes and noodling with dad rock and blues riffs for a metal amp demo.

Never change, Rob and Lee. 

Oh and this "review" is rife with incomplete and misinformation and incredibly negatively biased of both. They clearly had their minds made up already before they plugged in. Rabea could have done this so much better than the both of them.


----------



## lewis

Fuck me that review was an abortion. Im going to unsubscribe from their channel now. I just cant take it anymore.

There were multiple things said that were wrong (was suggested that the H&K has recall preset mode when the amp1 doesnt - it does ffs) and also alot of the tech talk about how the amp1 works was guesses based off shit memory (how the tube does and doesnr work)

Guitars and riffs are an joke.
Literally 100% of the bad reviews on this METAL focused product has been from dad rock and blues players complaining - YOUDONTSAY

Analog cab sim is trash that i agree with. But everyone is comfy with IRs now. Hardly a big deal.

Their channel is terrible. Between this and "sound like" where bea just grabs boss katanas for every attempted band tone - its gone right downhill


----------



## wakjob

^
Same...I have to be in a special mood to watch Anderton's vids anymore. Or super interested in a particular piece of gear.


----------



## Spinedriver

Backsnack said:


> Busting out the P90 guitar with F-Holes and noodling with dad rock and blues riffs for a metal amp demo.
> 
> Never change, Rob and Lee.
> 
> Oh and this "review" is rife with incomplete and misinformation and incredibly negatively biased of both. They clearly had their minds made up already before they plugged in. Rabea could have done this so much better than the both of them.



For months now, I've only ever seen Rabea do the 'sounds like' videos. He's kind of splintered off and does his own 'review' stuff on his own from his own channel and there's nothing to indicate that it's connected to Anderton's in any way. Not only that, when they're doing a 'sounds like on a budget' video, I doubt that there's anything else in the store to really choose from. They used to use a Marshall DSL for every other video but since the DSL40 was discontinued, I guess their options for 'budget' combo amps outside of Fender, Vox, Line 6, Blackstar & Boss are pretty limited. Granted, they could just use a clean amp & a Tightmetal pedal but that would jack up the budget a couple hundred dollars.

My guess is that they're just figuring that their 'demographic' IS the 'blues/dad rock' crowd & they are going to cater to them because that stuff is mainly what sells in the store. That & Rob is pretty much the only person left on their roster that plays anything even remotely close to what could be considered 'metal' or high gain tone, the rest are all blues/jazz/light rock players.

You guys are right though, it comes down to the old addage; 'Either do it right, or don't do it at all'. If their opinion is that a certain amp or pedal isn't any good, then make sure that they are using it for what it is intended. If they are looking to play country music, then no, a Peavey 5150 or Randall Satan might not be an appropriate choice. Much in the same way that if they are recommending a 'metal' setup to someone, a Fender Blues Jr. & MXR Distortion+ pedal would be a pretty bad recommend. 

In the end though, their videos are kind of straying away from being actual review/demos and more or less just ads for the store.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They were probably pressured into doing those reviews by either their viewer base, or H&K wanted them to show off the Black Spirit. I know in recent years, H&K has been using Youtube and social media a looooot to push their gear.

But yeah, that video sucks.  Not only does Lee not have the metal chops, but Rob also has always had consistently terrible tone IMO.


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They were probably pressured into doing those reviews by either their viewer base, or H&K wanted them to show off the Black Spirit. I know in recent years, H&K has been using Youtube and social media a looooot to push their gear.
> 
> But yeah, that video sucks.  Not only does Lee not have the metal chops, but Rob also has always had consistently terrible tone IMO.



I don't know if Anderton's have ever addressed it specifically but I know on a few other channels they have had to explain that sometimes, a video that they put up isn't so much a review but it's a "sponsored" demo video. In that, it's like you said, the video of the Iridium & Black Spirit perhaps wasn't so much a review/comparison as it was a demo video 'sponsored' by BluGuitar and H&K. Generally a channel will put it out front that the video is "sponsored" to let you know that it's essentially going to be a commercial but perhaps it wasn't _technically_ paid for by the pedal makers but merely 'suggested' that they do one. 
I guess they must just figure that between Ola, Guitar Bros. (Josh who used to do the 'metal' demos w/ Rabea), etc.. they really don't have to try that hard with the high gain stuff anymore since none of them (that are left on Andertons) are really that into metal anyway.


----------



## Backsnack

I tend to prefer Rabea’s channel. Even his sponsored videos are far more complete and thorough demos of products. I can work around any sponsored enthusiasm he may have about something and form my own opinion about it.

Some of the Anderson’s videos are fun because the of the banter between Rob and Lee. Kind of like how I enjoy watching Top Gear for the banter. But overall I’ll be watching a lot fewer of their videos in 2020 if this is the direction their reviews are going.


Side note: if you want to watch Lee really lose his mind in the most Ok Boomer way possible, go watch their roundup of synth pedals from last year. You can almost hear the sound of his mind cracking.


----------



## Spinedriver

Backsnack said:


> I tend to prefer Rabea’s channel. Even his sponsored videos are far more complete and thorough demos of products. I can work around any sponsored enthusiasm he may have about something and form my own opinion about it.
> 
> Some of the Anderson’s videos are fun because the of the banter between Rob and Lee. Kind of like how I enjoy watching Top Gear for the banter. But overall I’ll be watching a lot fewer of their videos in 2020 if this is the direction their reviews are going.
> 
> 
> Side note: if you want to watch Lee really lose his mind in the most Ok Boomer way possible, go watch their roundup of synth pedals from last year. You can almost hear the sound of his mind cracking.



Even better, when they did the "real vs Kemper" shootout and Lee got almost every single one wrong. He was about ready to quit because beforehand, he was going on about how he could always tell between a tube amp and a simulation (much like a LOT of other people) and no "digital" amp or processor could ever match a real tube head. By the end of the demo, he was just shaking his head in disbelief that he couldn't pick out the Kemper profiles from the real thing.

I agree though, a lot of times they do make entertaining videos but other times they seem to just 'phone it in' when it comes to a piece of gear (that may be relatively new) that people are really looking forward to see what their opinion is of it and they seem to be kind of 'meh' and not really interested in demoing it.


----------



## Backsnack

Spinedriver said:


> Even better, when they did the "real vs Kemper" shootout and Lee got almost every single one wrong. He was about ready to quit because beforehand, he was going on about how he could always tell between a tube amp and a simulation (much like a LOT of other people) and no "digital" amp or processor could ever match a real tube head. By the end of the demo, he was just shaking his head in disbelief that he couldn't pick out the Kemper profiles from the real thing.
> 
> I agree though, a lot of times they do make entertaining videos but other times they seem to just 'phone it in' when it comes to a piece of gear (that may be relatively new) that people are really looking forward to see what their opinion is of it and they seem to be kind of 'meh' and not really interested in demoing it.


In subsequent videos after that one, I noticed Lee coming around a bit more to modeling. He seemed to talk less shit about it.


----------



## lewis

The worst one is how 50% of their review team actually gig/tour and yet Chappers still says he doesnt understand the need for someone to gig a floor soloution?
Not really sure what price has to do with anything.

He was basically determining the H&K was pointless of a soloution for gigging because it was £800?
Loads of people got and love/d the AX8 for touring and thats £1300. 
Given how much more the ax8 has compared to that H&K, those prices zeem bang on for me. You could argue that it having a poweramp built in aswell as what it does do, makes it alot of bang for the buck.

Yet in Andertons world products like this should only be a plan B if a proper tube stack dies live and therefore as a plan B, needs to come in under a certain price??....ok

I cant wait to do fly dates with a Tube amp in a flight case and two 4x12s.
Trusting airlines is easy right?
Sigh

Back to my original question too. Anyone tried a bass into this beast yet? Into a bass cab and direct using a better IR?


----------



## lewis

Headrush FRFR108 just turned up! Im going to spend the next few hours tone building hehe
Iridium + HX Effects > Headrush 108

Can try my bass idea too


----------



## Spinedriver

lewis said:


> Back to my original question too. Anyone tried a bass into this beast yet? Into a bass cab and direct using a better IR?



I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work. Back in the mid 90's I was playing bass in a band and for a 'rig' I was using a Marshall Valvestate head w/a Peavey 1x15 cab along with a Zoom 506 pedal and it sounded great.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> Is that 100w setting still usable for home volumes? You mentioned that the master volume is quite linear.



It is perfectly usable. The master volume is very much linear where you have precise control over volume just fine. The somewhat confusingly named overdrive master volume control is there to just match OD and clean volumes and the main master knob is the final output volume



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm kinda curious why this amp would need a power soak. Does the output volume effect how much juice the tube is getting?



It doesn't. The feature is probably mainly built to ensure you don't blow out a 1x12 cab with a lower wattage speaker. There is a switchable 60W mode for this if you don't have the Remote 1 board or MIDI adapter. But the power soak also allows you to get powertube compression and distortion from the subminiature tube in the poweramp should you want, like you would in a regular tube amp. At best it's a nice extra, it's not a feature I consider at all necessary because to me the amp sounds very much like you would want a loud Marshall type amp to sound, except it can do that without the ear shattering volumes.

On the Iridium it's probably even less useful as most metal amps are all about a high wattage poweramp running clean with preamp gain.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> Yeah I remember you mentioning that earlier. I wanted to take another opportunity to whine about it.
> 
> I still think they could have put the midi controller inside the pedal, but such is their design choice.



I totally agree with you. If you ask me all amps should be using MIDI. It's an age old standard and you can probably get a very cheap and tiny MIDI interface board to implement it. It's a disgrace that we still have tons of amps coming out with proprietary footswitching. Now I understand if some one footswitch thing does not have MIDI but when you have multiple channels etc switching doing it with anything but MIDI makes no sense to me.


----------



## lewis

good god I've looked everywhere and in the manual twice and I can't for the life of me find out how to disable the built in Analog cab sim so I can use IRs. Anyone know how to do this haha???


----------



## Se7enHeaven

lewis said:


> good god I've looked everywhere and in the manual twice and I can't for the life of me find out how to disable the built in Analog cab sim so I can use IRs. Anyone know how to do this haha???



You bypass the Rec Out and go from the speaker out (16ohm according to setup info in the manual). However, not all IR pedals, etc., can handle this. My Hotone IR cannot, but the BluBox can (obviously, since it's made by the same company). Regardless, if you use the built-in cab sim and then go to your IR (via the Rec Out) you get some interesting results since you're 'stacking' the cabs. My favorite cab sim comes from combining two different cabs in my Axe-Fx II.


----------



## lewis

Se7enHeaven said:


> You bypass the Rec Out and go from the speaker out (16ohm according to setup info in the manual). However, not all IR pedals, etc., can handle this. My Hotone IR cannot, but the BluBox can (obviously, since it's made by the same company). Regardless, if you use the built-in cab sim and then go to your IR (via the Rec Out) you get some interesting results since you're 'stacking' the cabs. My favorite cab sim comes from combining two different cabs in my Axe-Fx II.



I mean if i want to go into an FRFR or P.A direct.

Good god you better be able to turn the cab sim off??????!!!!

Edit" surely if i run out the 16ohm output into an FRFR speaker - im going to damage things?

I already blew a headrush in the past by connecting it wrong to a P.A and sending powered signal into it haha


----------



## laxu

lewis said:


> good god I've looked everywhere and in the manual twice and I can't for the life of me find out how to disable the built in Analog cab sim so I can use IRs. Anyone know how to do this haha???



Literally right there in the additional Iridium manual:

"Just press the BOOST footswitch until the left switch (the channel footswitch) is lit. The channel switch will turn the internal speaker emulation on or off, which will be signified by the REVERB switch being lit for on, and off for being disengaged."


----------



## lewis

laxu said:


> Literally right there in the additional Iridium manual:
> 
> "Just press the BOOST footswitch until the left switch (the channel footswitch) is lit. The channel switch will turn the internal speaker emulation on or off, which will be signified by the REVERB switch being lit for on, and off for being disengaged."



Thank you brother. Not finding it was irritating me hahah


----------



## Se7enHeaven

laxu said:


> Literally right there in the additional Iridium manual:
> 
> "Just press the BOOST footswitch until the left switch (the channel footswitch) is lit. The channel switch will turn the internal speaker emulation on or off, which will be signified by the REVERB switch being lit for on, and off for being disengaged."



That doesn't work for me. Tried many times. I hold the Boost and it blinks once... nothing else lights up, etc. I press and hold again and it blinks once. It sounds the same either way.


----------



## lewis

Se7enHeaven said:


> That doesn't work for me. Tried many times. I hold the Boost and it blinks once... nothing else lights up, etc. I press and hold again and it blinks once. It sounds the same either way.



It does. The description is wrong.

So basically press and hold boost. Boost blinks. Whilst holding boost down after it blinks, press channel button. If you press channel a few times you will see reverb button light up and then go off. Indicating if the cab sim is on or not.

Edit. Description makes it sound like press and hold boost automatically lights up channel button. It does not. Keeping it held down and pressing the channel button at the same time as how you toggle


----------



## Se7enHeaven

[QUOTE="surely if i run out the 16ohm output into an FRFR speaker - im going to damage things?[/QUOTE]

You do need some type of load box (although I'm a bit green on that subject). The BluBox can take the load... it's how it's made. You would need a speaker IR pedal/unit that could do the same, or get a load box to work between the AMP1 and FRFR speaker. Someone do correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> It is perfectly usable. The master volume is very much linear where you have precise control over volume just fine. The somewhat confusingly named overdrive master volume control is there to just match OD and clean volumes and the main master knob is the final output volume
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't. The feature is probably mainly built to ensure you don't blow out a 1x12 cab with a lower wattage speaker. There is a switchable 60W mode for this if you don't have the Remote 1 board or MIDI adapter. But the power soak also allows you to get powertube compression and distortion from the subminiature tube in the poweramp should you want, like you would in a regular tube amp. At best it's a nice extra, it's not a feature I consider at all necessary because to me the amp sounds very much like you would want a loud Marshall type amp to sound, except it can do that without the ear shattering volumes.
> 
> On the Iridium it's probably even less useful as most metal amps are all about a high wattage poweramp running clean with preamp gain.



This is great news! Hoping I can pick one of these up soon. I'm gonna try to use it with the recording outs and hope that @vendo 's experience was a fluke.



laxu said:


> I totally agree with you. If you ask me all amps should be using MIDI. It's an age old standard and you can probably get a very cheap and tiny MIDI interface board to implement it. It's a disgrace that we still have tons of amps coming out with proprietary footswitching. Now I understand if some one footswitch thing does not have MIDI but when you have multiple channels etc switching doing it with anything but MIDI makes no sense to me.


Old habits die hard.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

[QUOTEIt does. The description is wrong.[/QUOTE]

OK, got it... now working!!!!


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> You bypass the Rec Out and go from the speaker out (16ohm according to setup info in the manual). However, not all IR pedals, etc., can handle this. My Hotone IR cannot, but the BluBox can (obviously, since it's made by the same company). Regardless, if you use the built-in cab sim and then go to your IR (via the Rec Out) you get some interesting results since you're 'stacking' the cabs. My favorite cab sim comes from combining two different cabs in my Axe-Fx II.


Unless there's something special about it or there's some sort of switch that turns it into a standard signal level out, you should NEVER plug a speaker output into a pedal input. A speaker output from an amp will 100% fry a line or pedal level input.

It would have to go into a load box first.


----------



## lewis

anyone know why using ir block on the Helix - kills all signal? Toggling it off gives me static no cab guitar amp sound, turning it on mutes everything. No signal whatsoever for some reason?

Am I doing something wrong? Ive tried a few different IRs and they all do this - i.e no signal the moment the IR block is active


Im going Guitar > Amp1 with analog cab disabled > recording out > HX Effects L Mono input > L Mono output > Headrush FRFR input
Why isn't this working?


----------



## wakjob

lewis said:


> Headrush FRFR108 just turned up! Im going to spend the next few hours tone building hehe
> Iridium + HX Effects > Headrush 108
> 
> Can try my bass idea too



I'd be super interested in knowing if the Iridium works in the fx loop of the HX as a block...

Comp. OD pedal...Loop (Iridium)...verb, delay, ect...


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> anyone know why using ir block on the Helix - kills all signal? Toggling it off gives me static no cab guitar amp sound, turning it on mutes everything. No signal whatsoever for some reason?
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? Ive tried a few different IRs and they all do this - i.e no signal the moment the IR block is active
> 
> 
> Im going Guitar > Amp1 with analog cab disabled > recording out > HX Effects L Mono input > L Mono output > Headrush FRFR input
> Why isn't this working?


Probably something with the impedance setting on the HX. I don’t know if the effects loop is the correct impedance for the standard guitar input?

You should try running the HX in 4 cable method if you can.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some IRs aren't compatable with the Helix. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Some IRs aren't compatable with the Helix. I learned that the hard way.


Ah that’s another good point.

I think the limit is 24-bit, 44.1 kHz, and 500 ms. But the manual would tell us for sure.

I’m surprised the software would allow an incompatible one to be loaded in the first place.


----------



## Backsnack

Just out of curiosity, in regards to using this with something like a Torpedo Captor: would it work to put an IR in the effects loop with the HX Effects and then use the captor line out so it’s an “unaffected” signal out of the load box?


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Probably something with the impedance setting on the HX. I don’t know if the effects loop is the correct impedance for the standard guitar input?
> 
> You should try running the HX in 4 cable method if you can.



I tried 4cm first. Was muting signal.

So to trouble shoot i disconnected everything in favour of what i posted above. Still muting it.

The IRs i was trying are the free sinmix Mesa 2x12 one and the free Orange ones that were floating around alongside the catharsis ones.

It just mutes when active. Extremely irritating. I can only play direct at home into an FRFR and all im getting is either silence or cabless guitar tone static


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> I tried 4cm first. Was muting signal.
> 
> So to trouble shoot i disconnected everything in favour of what i posted above. Still muting it.
> 
> The IRs i was trying are the free sinmix Mesa 2x12 one and the free Orange ones that were floating around alongside the catharsis ones.
> 
> It just mutes when active. Extremely irritating. I can only play direct at home into an FRFR and all im getting is either silence or cabless guitar tone static


Make sure your IRs adhere to the standards listed here:
https://line6.com/support/page/kb/effects-controllers/helix/impulse-response-irs-r759/


----------



## lewis

Can someone send me a FREE IR (not paid for please - no rule breaking) that they know works with the Helix?

I dont understand why a Sinmix IR wouldnt work?


----------



## lewis

UPDATE
was the IRs. Downloading some other Friedman ones I found and they work fine now. Awesome

Also - BASS Works amazing into the Iridium > into IR > FRFR


----------



## lewis

right new issue
connected them up 4 cable method.

What output do I use now? Rec Out on the Amp1? (still doesn't have IR applied) or Output 2 on the HX? (seems weird like way too loud and not working correctly?)


----------



## SnoozyWyrm

4CM usually means that you go from the [insert modeler here] back to the power amp and then to the cab. If you are using the HX for IRs though you are essentially bypassing the power-amp and doing something like 3-cable method. If going out from the HX is too loud, check the level both in the IR block (mine usually defaults at -18db) and the Output block. FRFRs are supposed to be able to handle line level, which is the most powerful output the HX can be configured to (instead of instrument-level which is the other choice).


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> UPDATE
> was the IRs. Downloading some other Friedman ones I found and they work fine now. Awesome
> 
> Also - BASS Works amazing into the Iridium > into IR > FRFR


Interesting find!

And glad you figured out the IR problem. It’s really dumb that the Helix allows incompatible IRs to be loaded at all.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> right new issue
> connected them up 4 cable method.
> 
> What output do I use now? Rec Out on the Amp1? (still doesn't have IR applied) or Output 2 on the HX? (seems weird like way too loud and not working correctly?)


You'd connect the recording output of the Amp1 into your your FRFR without the cab sim applied. DON'T CONNECT THE REGULAR SPEAKER OUTPUTS TO THE FRFR WITHOUT A LOAD BOX!

The recording out from the Amp1 should combine the sound of the amp with whatever you have programmed into your HX for drives, eq, IR, etc.

Just to make sure you have it all hooked up right, see this tutorial. He also goes over some necessary adjustments for loop level return and changing the master volume to effecting only the XLR output.









Let us know how it works for you. I'm interested in using it in a similar setup before I'm able to use the Amp1 with a cab. (Just using the recording outs into my interface and my desktop monitors.)


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> You'd connect the recording output of the Amp1 into your your FRFR without the cab sim applied. DON'T CONNECT THE REGULAR SPEAKER OUTPUTS TO THE FRFR WITHOUT A LOAD BOX!
> 
> The recording out from the Amp1 should combine the sound of the amp with whatever you have programmed into your HX for drives, eq, IR, etc.
> 
> Just to make sure you have it all hooked up right, see this tutorial. He also goes over some necessary adjustments for loop level return and changing the master volume to effecting only the XLR output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how it works for you. I'm interested in using it in a similar setup before I'm able to use the Amp1 with a cab. (Just using the recording outs into my interface and my desktop monitors.)




Thanks dude.
I shall watch the vid and make sure im all hookes up properly.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> I did some lengthy demos on the Iridium and the BluBox... but waiting on Thomas to approve (in case I have some technical info incorrect... or maybe he might think something sucks). In any case, a brief Iridum meets the BluBox demo:



Not sure if I quoted this already, but great sound and nice riffs!

Did you use the recording out from the Amp1?


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Yes I did... recording out sounded better (to my ears) than the cab out. Thanks.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> Yes I did... recording out sounded better (to my ears) than the cab out. Thanks.


Sounds like there’s hope for using the recording out without a speaker!


----------



## Backsnack

Oh and regarding the Andertons video earlier, it seems I didn't notice it was a "demo" and not a "review." Either that or they re-titled the video.

Even still, it's a terrible and biased representation of both of the pedal amps.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Here's my demo. I'm going a written review on it as well, and will get that up in the review section once done:


----------



## lewis

Se7enHeaven said:


> Here's my demo. I'm going a written review on it as well, and will get that up in the review section once done:



Youre having the same sound im getting.
Like static fizz on the gain/distortion.

3rd party IRs make a huge difference but its still there and you cant get rid.

Reminds me of what i disliked about the Lace Deathbar pickup.

Not sure what to do really. Demos all made this sound like it was super twangy/stringy and tight.

Mine sounds static'y and full of fizz.
Im going keep trying with it but realistically i probably would have gotten better results from a Line 6 HX Stomp + Seymour Duncan Powerstage.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Lewis, after having done this demo I found that the tone was better when I reduced the Gain (4-5 at most) and introduced an OD pedal to push it harder. That reduced the fuzziness. I think it's a matter of going too high on the Gain with humbuckers.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> Here's my demo. I'm going a written review on it as well, and will get that up in the review section once done:






lewis said:


> Youre having the same sound im getting.
> Like static fizz on the gain/distortion.
> 
> 3rd party IRs make a huge difference but its still there and you cant get rid.
> 
> Reminds me of what i disliked about the Lace Deathbar pickup.
> 
> Not sure what to do really. Demos all made this sound like it was super twangy/stringy and tight.
> 
> Mine sounds static'y and full of fizz.
> Im going keep trying with it but realistically i probably would have gotten better results from a Line 6 HX Stomp + Seymour Duncan Powerstage.



FWIW I guess I'm not bothered with or I'm not hearing that in your review video. (Which is a nice thorough video btw, and I'm jealous of the Satriani guitar!)

Are both of you experiencing the static fizz with the recording outs and the speaker cabinet outs?

Your reviews nicely demonstrates the incredible range of the Classic channel. That one can do just about everything for distorted tones.

Side note @Se7enHeaven : I noticed your review video is set to age restricted and thought that was odd.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Are both of you experiencing the static fizz with the recording outs and the speaker cabinet outs?


I dont have a cab so i cant really do extensive testing on speaker out front.

But going 4 cable method, with built in analog sim disabled, and using a custom IR going into my Headrush FRFR via recording out = static/fizz type gain


----------



## Se7enHeaven

You don't get as much 'fuzz' with the speaker out (as opposed to rec out), although I don't like the sound as much (a touch more boxy, although fatter). Currently I'm liking the Gain at only 3 with The Blessed Mother overdrive adding in the punch. It's a more raw sound.


----------



## lewis

Im starting to think there is differences per unit.
Mine has never sounded twangy/stringy like im hearing in other vids.

Like maybe each Iridium sounds slightly differently or something?

Also for 4cm and using an IR, should i have series or parallel efx loop


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Im starting to think there is differences per unit.
> Mine has never sounded twangy/stringy like im hearing in other vids.
> 
> Like maybe each Iridium sounds slightly differently or something?
> 
> Also for 4cm and using an IR, should i have series or parallel efx loop


Or different pickups have a big effect on how the unit responds tonally?


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Or different pickups have a big effect on how the unit responds tonally?


using Fishman moderns primarily


----------



## Backsnack

Looks like there's a chance I can get into NAMM this year. If I can, I'm gonna go try one of these out in person ...


... in a ridiculously noisy venue which is probably a terrible place to actually demo a piece of gear.


----------



## Backsnack

Here's another video with Thomas Blug and the two different Amp1 models. Lots of chatting around the playing and demoing, some of it is interesting.

They start with demoing the Amp1 Mercury edition. Skip to 19:00 to hear the Iridium.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Another poster indicated that the Iridium sounds 'fuzzy' or 'fizzy.' I just did this demo using the Modern channel and I did two things: one, I kept the Gain no higher than 4 (using a humbucker guitar and Thomas Blug recommends no higher than 5). Also, I tamed the treble, since higher treble gave more of that sizzle in the tone.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> Another poster indicated that the Iridium sounds 'fuzzy' or 'fizzy.' I just did this demo using the Modern channel and I did two things: one, I kept the Gain no higher than 4 (using a humbucker guitar and Thomas Blug recommends no higher than 5). Also, I tamed the treble, since higher treble gave more of that sizzle in the tone.



Is that recommendation/use case just for the modern channel or all of the channels?

It still sounds pretty heavy there with the gain at 4.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

It's pretty much across the board, but I suppose it depends on your pickups, whether they are dark, bright, etc. I tend to use only my Solar with this amp, although in my original demo I used different guitars to provide some different flavors. The mistake I made in that demo was cranking the Gain to about 6 and sometimes 7, and I'm finding 5 or less more than enough for the best tone, which is more raw and punchy than that fuzzy overtone with the added gain.


----------



## vendo

Don't wanna hurt anyones feelings...but those are some terrible tones. Don't use the internal cab sim, ever. This thing needs proper IRs or a cab. Point.


----------



## Backsnack

vendo said:


> Don't wanna hurt anyones feelings...but those are some terrible tones. Don't use the internal cab sim, ever. This thing needs proper IRs or a cab. Point.


Yeah I’m realizing that if I grab one of these I’ll also end up using it with a loadbox if I use it direct into my computer. The recording outs just seem to not sound as good for whatever reason.

In the demos where the recording outs have sounded good is when there was also a cab connected at the same time. It has to do with that nanotube being engaged and driving the power section.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

vendo said:


> Don't wanna hurt anyones feelings...but those are some terrible tones. Don't use the internal cab sim, ever. This thing needs proper IRs or a cab. Point.



Wow, I didn't think the tones were 'terrible.' I think this one sounds pretty decent:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They're okay for cleans and solos, but for any kind of chordal or riffing work, cab sims tend to get super mushy and ugly IMO.


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're okay for cleans and solos, but for any kind of chordal or riffing work, cab sims tend to get super mushy and ugly IMO.


That means you’re using the wrong cab sim or IR.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> Wow, I didn't think the tones were 'terrible.' I think this one sounds pretty decent:



Not at all.

But the variety of videos out for this prove this is more like a regular amp than a modeler: it can be dialed in to sound good and bad. Pickups, guitar, mics, cabs, etc. are all having an effect on the perceived sound. So it’s a regular amp: you either like the voicing and the gain structure or you don’t. In terms of preamp tone, this seems to have a lot more range/variety than most high gain amps.

The “fizz” in the gain seems typical of more metal-oriented amps like a 5150 when they’re cranked past 6-7. It’s not a vintage Marshall, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Backsnack said:


> That means you’re using the wrong cab sim or IR.



I like IRs
I hate analog cab sims.


----------



## Backsnack

@laxu

Can you turn the reverb on and set the level knob to zero? I’m wondering about making a preset with the reverb on, but not audible, so I can engage the soft gate for an external reverb pedal.

If not, I’m guessing the reverb set to 1 would be hardly audible? From what I can tell the IE reverb seems more subtle than the ME.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> @laxu
> 
> Can you turn the reverb on and set the level knob to zero? I’m wondering about making a preset with the reverb on, but not audible, so I can engage the soft gate for an external reverb pedal.
> 
> If not, I’m guessing the reverb set to 1 would be hardly audible? From what I can tell the IE reverb seems more subtle than the ME.



Can't test this anytime soon but maybe some Iridium owner can?


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> Can't test this anytime soon but maybe some Iridium owner can?


No rush.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Turned up to 5 and you barely hear the reverb. It's a manual knob, so no issue in having it turned right down while on.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

OK... here's a demo with the three presets created by Thomas Blug. I ran the Iridium into his own BluBox (using the MESA/Boogie 4x12 cab). I'm still tweaking things to get my tones sounding how I want them to.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> OK... here's a demo with the three presets created by Thomas Blug. I ran the Iridium into his own BluBox (using the MESA/Boogie 4x12 cab). I'm still tweaking things to get my tones sounding how I want them to.



I'm noticing what sounds like some line noise in between your chugs & notes, the same kind of noise I'd imagine from dirty ac power going into your Amp1. Do you have the gate engaged? Are you plugged into a power conditioner?


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Not plugged into a power conditioner. Not sure if the gate is on (since I didn't create the presets), but it should be with the Modern setting. HOWEVER... you stating that made me pull out my Shielded Power Cable (by Doc Music Station) and that 'noise' is gone.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> Not plugged into a power conditioner. Not sure if the gate is on (since I didn't create the presets), but it should be with the Modern setting. HOWEVER... you stating that made me pull out my Shielded Power Cable (by Doc Music Station) and that 'noise' is gone.


Yes, shield and filter all the things!


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Another demo, riffing on the Vintage channel with the BluBox's Celestion Lead 80 speakers...


----------



## Backsnack

New EystchPi42 video up with Blug. He compares how it sounds with some other amps in a full mix context.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oddly the Savage was single-tracked while everything else was multi-tracked.

But man, that thing kept up with the fucking Revv no issues in the mix.

EDIT: We need more videos like this. Comparing this thing with real amps side to side.


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oddly the Savage was single-tracked while everything else was multi-tracked.
> 
> But man, that thing kept up with the fucking Revv no issues in the mix.
> 
> EDIT: We need more videos like this. Comparing this thing with real amps side to side.


Yeah it sounded basically identical to the Revv. 

My favorite overall in the comparison at first blush was actually the Savage, LOL. But the Amp1 sounded just as good or better than most of them. The Orange sounded too scooped for my tastes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Backsnack said:


> Yeah it sounded basically identical to the Revv.
> 
> My favorite overall in the comparison at first blush was actually the Savage, LOL. But the Amp1 sounded just as good or better than most of them. The Orange sounded too scooped for my tastes.



That surprised me. Usually the Rockerverbs tend to be really mid heavy.


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That surprised me. Usually the Rockerverbs tend to be really mid heavy.


Yeah I was a little confused with that too. Maybe they were going for a slightly scooped sound and overdid it?


----------



## c7spheres

That sounds really good, but am I the only person who likes lot's of bass? I think I might be : )


----------



## Backsnack

c7spheres said:


> That sounds really good, but am I the only person who likes lot's of bass? I think I might be : )


Dialing in more bass is fine for playing solo, but you'd probably want to dial it back when you're playing with a bassist.


----------



## Backsnack

A good piece of info from the Blug video I posted earlier about tweaking the Amp1:


Start with the EQ controls at noon/neutral. Use the tone knobs on the side to dial in the tone stack blend you want for each channel. Generally speaking, left is more mids, right is more scooped. Then assume the EQ is a "global post-eq" after the tone stack in terms of your sound shaping and tweak it to taste.

Maybe the folks who didn't like the sound didn't follow this order?


----------



## lewis

Now watching that comparison vid. Jesus, sounds comparable to the Revv.
Maybe even slightly better even?


----------



## lewis

@Jeff 

After the tone comparisons (which the amp1 kills in) Thomas Blug confirms the nano tube IS in the power section not just preamp. As i told you in the captor x thread.

Straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## Jeff

lewis said:


> @Jeff
> 
> After the tone comparisons (which the amp1 kills in) Thomas Blug confirms the nano tube IS in the power section not just preamp. As i told you in the captor x thread.
> 
> Straight from the horses mouth.




yes, I know that. But it’s just there to warm up the class D power amp. It’s just a preamp tube.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jeff said:


> yes, I know that. But it’s just there to warm up the class D power amp. It’s just a preamp tube.



Yeah the Randall T2V2 does the same thing. The solid state tech does all the actual work, but the tube in there adds some tube warmth and body.


----------



## laxu

Jeff said:


> yes, I know that. But it’s just there to warm up the class D power amp. It’s just a preamp tube.



You can use a preamp tube in a power section if you want. This is what Blackstar does for their HT1 and HT5 amps for example.

But yes, BluGuitar uses the subminiature tube to make the amp respond like a tube amp and then that signal is fed to the solid-state poweramp. Works great.


----------



## Protonaut

Hey guys, first post ever on this forum. Just wanted to chime in and say/ask a few things.

First off, I've bought and tested the Iridium, been using it for a couple of weeks now. Pretty solid amp, sounds great live, when recording direct... ehhhhh. Not great yet, but I'll have to put some more time into that. Having said that, I run a YouTube channel of the same name and I'll do a demo and possibly a tutorial/review on the Iridium soon, showcasing how the sound is when using the RecOut, the SpeakerOut and the SendFX. If you have some specific things you want to know about the amp and its features, let me know so I can include them!


----------



## Jeff

laxu said:


> You can use a preamp tube in a power section if you want. This is what Blackstar does for their HT1 and HT5 amps for example.
> 
> But yes, BluGuitar uses the subminiature tube to make the amp respond like a tube amp and then that signal is fed to the solid-state poweramp. Works great.



Yes, the DSL-1HR works that way too, with effectively a preamp tube in the power section to get 1 watt.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Lol it does a better Revv than the Revv pedals! Amazing. And he says that while it is rated as 100w, it is actually 150w plus headroom. So maybe 200w?


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> @Jeff
> 
> After the tone comparisons (which the amp1 kills in) Thomas Blug confirms the nano tube IS in the power section not just preamp. As i told you in the captor x thread.
> 
> Straight from the horses mouth.



I don't think the nanotube has anything to do with the preamp section of the pedal either. They’re just regular analogue preamps that mimic the signal path of a tube amp. It’s just tied to the power amp.


----------



## Backsnack

MASS DEFECT said:


> Lol it does a better Revv than the Revv pedals! Amazing. And he says that while it is rated as 100w, it is actually 150w plus headroom. So maybe 200w?


180 watts peak


----------



## Backsnack

@laxu 

The EysitchPi video I posted earlier answered my question about the Reverb. Blug says you can set the reverb on the Amp1 to 0 and use it as a hard to soft gate switch without the reverb coloring the sound.

Although listening to the demo of the built in reverb, it's a subtle room reverb even at 10. The way he voiced it for the IE makes me think of the reverb trick on a Helix where people tend to add just about 10-20% mix room reverb at the end of the signal chain to make it so the high gain sound isn't as sterile. (Sort of an "amp in a room" sound, but just little bit.)


----------



## Backsnack

MASS DEFECT said:


> Lol it does a better Revv than the Revv pedals! Amazing. And he says that while it is rated as 100w, it is actually 150w plus headroom. So maybe 200w?


I’m probably in a minority. I think the Revv pedals are overrated and don’t sound as much like their amps as they claim to do.


----------



## Backsnack

Protonaut said:


> Hey guys, first post ever on this forum. Just wanted to chime in and say/ask a few things.
> 
> First off, I've bought and tested the Iridium, been using it for a couple of weeks now. Pretty solid amp, sounds great live, when recording direct... ehhhhh. Not great yet, but I'll have to put some more time into that. Having said that, I run a YouTube channel of the same name and I'll do a demo and possibly a tutorial/review on the Iridium soon, showcasing how the sound is when using the RecOut, the SpeakerOut and the SendFX. If you have some specific things you want to know about the amp and its features, let me know so I can include them!


Looking forward to that.

Have you tried Torpedo Wall of Sound with the power amp emulation along with a virtual cab?


----------



## Protonaut

Hey everyone!
I just made a demo of the Amp1 IE including a full mix. Solo tracks are in the second half. I hope it helps!
Lots of info on the settings, signal chain and processing are in the video description.
If you have any more questions, let me know and I'll try to answer as quickly as I can. Cheers!


----------



## Backsnack

Protonaut said:


> Hey everyone!
> I just made a demo of the Amp1 IE including a full mix. Solo tracks are in the second half. I hope it helps!
> Lots of info on the settings, signal chain and processing are in the video description.
> If you have any more questions, let me know and I'll try to answer as quickly as I can. Cheers!



Nice production on that video! Good playing too.

I like the way you dialed in the channels. The modern channel seems a bit more scooped than the classic, but not terribly so. Sort of reminds me of a 5150.

The classic channel sound you dialed in was sort of a hot rodded Marshall tone.

Was it my imagination or did the Vintage channel seem louder than the other two distortion channels?


----------



## Protonaut

Backsnack said:


> Nice production on that video! Good playing too.
> 
> I like the way you dialed in the channels. The modern channel seems a bit more scooped than the classic, but not terribly so. Sort of reminds me of a 5150.
> 
> The classic channel sound you dialed in was sort of a hot rodded Marshall tone.
> 
> Was it my imagination or did the Vintage channel seem louder than the other two distortion channels?



First of all, thanks!

Regarding the scooped modern channel: the voicing control on the side was turned up about 2/3 or the way. If you turn that further down, the channel can get SUPER midrange-y. The voicing controls as well as the front eq all have a really huge range.

Classic channel: Yeah, it does. But it is a little to fuzzy for me, could be the PUs though. It's my least favorit channel on the Iridium.

Vintage channel: It does sound louder but it isn't overall. I matched the loudness of the three OD channels with a loudness meter precisely, but the Vintage channel is noticeably more dynamic than the other two, you can even see it in the waveforms.


----------



## Backsnack

Protonaut said:


> First of all, thanks!
> 
> Regarding the scooped modern channel: the voicing control on the side was turned up about 2/3 or the way. If you turn that further down, the channel can get SUPER midrange-y. The voicing controls as well as the front eq all have a really huge range.
> 
> Classic channel: Yeah, it does. But it is a little to fuzzy for me, could be the PUs though. It's my least favorit channel on the Iridium.
> 
> Vintage channel: It does sound louder but it isn't overall. I matched the loudness of the three OD channels with a loudness meter precisely, but the Vintage channel is noticeably more dynamic than the other two, you can even see it in the waveforms.


I’ve heard other folks mention the dynamic nature of the vintage channel.

Regarding the fuzz on the classic channel, your video seems to be one of the first or most noticeable to bring out that fuzz. @Se7enHeaven also had a similar issue I think. From what I can tell I think the Amp1 seems to be pickup-dependent on how some or all of the channels get to that fuzzy point. Thomas Blug recommends backing the gain down to about 5 if that’s happening. (You could also boost it at that point for a little extra saturation.) Another video where a guy played on a strat he said the classic was his favorite channel. Go figure!


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Backsnack said:


> I’ve heard other folks mention the dynamic nature of the vintage channel.
> 
> Regarding the fuzz on the classic channel, your video seems to be one of the first or most noticeable to bring out that fuzz. @Se7enHeaven also had a similar issue I think. From what I can tell I think the Amp1 seems to be pickup-dependent on how some or all of the channels get to that fuzzy point. Thomas Blug recommends backing the gain down to about 5 if that’s happening. (You could also boost it at that point for a little extra saturation.) Another video where a guy played on a strat he said the classic was his favorite channel. Go figure!



As per a previous post on this thread, I did indicate that the fuzz disappears with my humbuckers once I dial the gain back to 5 or less (4 to 4.5 seems sufficient). Also, going from your cab out to a cab IR has less fizz than using the built-in cab sim.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Protonaut said:


> Vintage channel: It does sound louder but it isn't overall. I matched the loudness of the three OD channels with a loudness meter precisely, but the Vintage channel is noticeably more dynamic than the other two, you can even see it in the waveforms.



I wanted to add, in case it got lost in this thread, but the Classic and Modern channels do have independent volume controls (on the side) to better match the clean and vintage channels.


----------



## Protonaut

Se7enHeaven said:


> As per a previous post on this thread, I did indicate that the fuzz disappears with my humbuckers once I dial the gain back to 5 or less (4 to 4.5 seems sufficient). Also, going from your cab out to a cab IR has less fizz than using the built-in cab sim.



For me it only goes away at 3 or less gain, which made the chugs in the first distorted riff of my demo pretty much impossible. Maybe my PUs are just particularly muddy, could be. Ibanez never had the best OEM PUs.

In the demo, I used the FX send out instead of the REC Out. Even with the internal cab sim switched off, the tone from the rec out has a huge scoop from 800-2000Hz (we're talking about 10-12db here) in comparison to the cab out or FX send. When comparing the frequency content and spectrum with an analyzer after matching the loudness of each output signal, the FX Send and Cab Out have the exact same profile. You'd think the tube in the power stage after the FX loop would add some harmonics etc for the cab out, but it doesn't seem so.

Also, I know the channels have independent loudness controls. I matched the INTEGRATED loudness in my DAW to be exact, I did not go by perceived loudness.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Protonaut... I found there to be a difference in loudness with the FX Loop whether you have it set serial or parallel... was this a consideration with the FX Send?


----------



## Protonaut

Se7enHeaven said:


> Protonaut... I found there to be a difference in loudness with the FX Loop whether you have it set serial or parallel... was this a consideration with the FX Send?



Wasn't aware of that so far! I had it set to serial, like it came out of the box. Interesting.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Protonaut said:


> Wasn't aware of that so far! I had it set to serial, like it came out of the box. Interesting.



I put a Victory V4 preamp through the FX Loop (to use the Iridium's power amp) and the volume was so friggin' low on Serial... and then was of 'normal' volume on Parallel. Conversely, I need it on Serial when running effects like delay.


----------



## Protonaut

Se7enHeaven said:


> I put a Victory V4 preamp through the FX Loop (to use the Iridium's power amp) and the volume was so friggin' low on Serial... and then was of 'normal' volume on Parallel. Conversely, I need it on Serial when running effects like delay.



Well, the AMP1 has no mix control for the parallel FX loop. In an older video adresing the Mercury Edition, Thomas Blug explained that the AMP1 in parallel FX mode simply adds the signal from the FX loop on top of the AMP1's own signal which is passed on internally - parallel to the fx send and return. So, of course your signal is louder on parallel, because you're probably hearing the AMP1's loud signal with the Victory on top, instead of only the Victory's signal like in serial mode.

But then, there should probably be no difference in loudness of the signal coming from the FX Send (which I used as a line out). I'll try that later today.


----------



## Backsnack

Protonaut said:


> For me it only goes away at 3 or less gain, which made the chugs in the first distorted riff of my demo pretty much impossible. Maybe my PUs are just particularly muddy, could be. Ibanez never had the best OEM PUs.
> 
> In the demo, I used the FX send out instead of the REC Out. Even with the internal cab sim switched off, the tone from the rec out has a huge scoop from 800-2000Hz (we're talking about 10-12db here) in comparison to the cab out or FX send. When comparing the frequency content and spectrum with an analyzer after matching the loudness of each output signal, the FX Send and Cab Out have the exact same profile. You'd think the tube in the power stage after the FX loop would add some harmonics etc for the cab out, but it doesn't seem so.
> 
> Also, I know the channels have independent loudness controls. I matched the INTEGRATED loudness in my DAW to be exact, I did not go by perceived loudness.


It seems to be a weird design choice to have such a drastically different frequency profile for the recording out. That might explain why some people had problems using this direct with the recording outs.


----------



## Protonaut

Backsnack said:


> It seems to be a weird design choice to have such a drastically different frequency profile for the recording out. That might explain why some people had problems using this direct with the recording outs.



That's very true, I don't really get it either. Especially when they very clearly capable of delivering the same frequency profile at line level, see Send FX. 
I'm busy right now, but I can send some Screenshots of the frequency curves later.


----------



## Backsnack

Protonaut said:


> That's very true, I don't really get it either. Especially when they very clearly capable of delivering the same frequency profile at line level, see Send FX.
> I'm busy right now, but I can send some Screenshots of the frequency curves later.


That would be great. I’d actually like to send the graph along to Bluguitar and ask why it behaves that way. If what you’re saying is true, maybe the cab sim isn’t fully turning itself off?


----------



## Protonaut

Here you go! Not the best graphs I know, but enough to prove my point I think. The differences may look minor at first glance, but keep in mind, each vertical segment represents 12db of difference. Here's something interesting: If you connect a cab to the AMP1 while taking the Rec Out signal, the difference seems to disappear. The user manual also said that the sound of the Rec out would change with a cab connected at the same time, but I wonder why it does that. I'd kinda like to have it the other way around, as this pretty much defeats the Rec Out's purpose of silent recording... when the FX send does the same without the cab.




Cheers!


----------



## lewis

Protonaut said:


> Here you go! Not the best graphs I know, but enough to prove my point I think. The differences may look minor at first glance, but keep in mind, each vertical segment represents 12db of difference. Here's something interesting: If you connect a cab to the AMP1 while taking the Rec Out signal, the difference seems to disappear. The user manual also said that the sound of the Rec out would change with a cab connected at the same time, but I wonder why it does that. I'd kinda like to have it the other way around, as this pretty much defeats the Rec Out's purpose of silent recording... when the FX send does the same without the cab.
> 
> View attachment 77097
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Will running just FX send out into an IR loader work?

I have an FRFR Monitor and an HX Effects i picked up to pair with this thing but the rec out sounds dreadful unless also connecting a speaker cab at the same time.

Frfr is my main monitoring. What do you suggest i do?

Do i need a loadbox to pair with my HX effects to go into my FRFR or can i just use FX out in somehow with the HX into an FRFR?

I planned on doing 4cm but this wsy seems a no go for that right?

Confused.
In a way i regret not just getting the Line 6 stomp + Duncan powerstage instead tbh. This is starting to be more hassle than its worth


----------



## Protonaut

lewis said:


> Will running just FX send out into an IR loader work?



Yes it does, that's exactly what I did in my demo, works like a charm. Sounds miles better than the Rec Out IMO. Also, the AMP1 does not need a load at any time, so a loadbox isn't a requirement.


----------



## vendo

We already established that the rec-out sounds different without a load and we also know why: because the amp1 doesn't get feedback from a cab. Hence using a reactive loadbox works as well.

The rec out gets routed after the poweramp, the FX send obv. not. So there's 0 coloring possible, if you f.e. wanna saturate the nano-tube.

So no, the FX send does NOT the same as the Rec-Out.


----------



## Protonaut

vendo said:


> We already established that the rec-out sounds different without a load and we also know why: because the amp1 doesn't get feedback from a cab. Hence using a reactive loadbox works as well.
> 
> The rec out gets routed after the poweramp, the FX send obv. not. So there's 0 coloring possible, if you f.e. wanna saturate the nano-tube.
> 
> So no, the FX send does NOT the same as the Rec-Out.



Technically speaking, you're absolutely right. The Send FX will never have any coloration from the poweramp tube, as the Send FX gets routed out before the tube.
I got curious and tried the following: Comparing the signal of the Send FX to the signal of the 8 Ohm Speaker Out (which does go through the nano-tube) with everything on full blast: Master on 10, OD Master on 10, Gain on 10, Modern channel, pushing the tube as hard as possible. Then, match the loudness of both signals and run the analyzer. Here's what I got:




Frequency-wise and harmonically, these curves are extremely similar. The huge spike at 6600Hz was a shrieking noise on top of my noise floor, probably coming from the amp being pushed super hard - poor thing. Otherwise, I'd say there is barely any tube saturation happening here. The only thing I've noticed was a slight difference in dynamic range on the speaker out signal, according to the loudness meter. Seems like the nanotube doesn't saturate as much or as easily as a normal power tube.


----------



## Backsnack

The strange thing to me is that the Iridium manual clearly states that the cab sim can be set to off on the Rec Out. But we can see from the graphs and people’s feedback that isn’t the case. It’s still filtered.

It’s a strange design choice and it makes it difficult to match an IR to make it sound good.


----------



## Protonaut

Backsnack said:


> The strange thing to me is that the Iridium manual clearly states that the cab sim can be set to off on the Rec Out. But we can see from the graphs and people’s feedback that isn’t the case. It’s still filtered.
> 
> It’s a strange design choice and it makes it difficult to match an IR to make it sound good.



Oh, it IS the case, the cab sim CAN be turned off, and one can clearly hear it when you do. But you're right, even turned off (as it was for my graphs), it was still kinda filtered, different.

One more thing though: It's possible to use the Rec Out with the "proper" sound when just plugging a guitar cable or a quarter inch adapter into the Speaker Out, without actually connecting a speaker. As long as something is plugged into one of the speaker jacks, the filtering on the Rec Out is gone. So that's cool. Seems like there's an internal switch.


----------



## Backsnack

Protonaut said:


> Oh, it IS the case, the cab sim CAN be turned off, and one can clearly hear it when you do. But you're right, even turned off (as it was for my graphs), it was still kinda filtered, different.
> 
> One more thing though: It's possible to use the Rec Out with the "proper" sound when just plugging a guitar cable or a quarter inch adapter into the Speaker Out, without actually connecting a speaker. As long as something is plugged into one of the speaker jacks, the filtering on the Rec Out is gone. So that's cool. Seems like there's an internal switch.


Interesting trick for that. The only way you can get away with it is because it’s solid state! @lewis here’s your trick for running 4CM and the recording outs.

Again I think the take home here that has been reinforced by all your detailed analyses is that this thing is intended to use with a cab. The Record Outs are just an oddly designed afterthought.


----------



## Backsnack

Protonaut said:


> Technically speaking, you're absolutely right. The Send FX will never have any coloration from the poweramp tube, as the Send FX gets routed out before the tube.
> I got curious and tried the following: Comparing the signal of the Send FX to the signal of the 8 Ohm Speaker Out (which does go through the nano-tube) with everything on full blast: Master on 10, OD Master on 10, Gain on 10, Modern channel, pushing the tube as hard as possible. Then, match the loudness of both signals and run the analyzer. Here's what I got:
> 
> View attachment 77110
> 
> 
> Frequency-wise and harmonically, these curves are extremely similar. The huge spike at 6600Hz was a shrieking noise on top of my noise floor, probably coming from the amp being pushed super hard - poor thing. Otherwise, I'd say there is barely any tube saturation happening here. The only thing I've noticed was a slight difference in dynamic range on the speaker out signal, according to the loudness meter. Seems like the nanotube doesn't saturate as much or as easily as a normal power tube.


I tried to multi-quote this in my previous post, but doing it on mobile made it tough.

It makes me wonder if the nanotube is more of a marketing gimmick since it doesn’t seem to be altering the sound that much. I guess all that tube amp tone is coming from the well-designed preamps?


----------



## Protonaut

Backsnack said:


> I tried to multi-quote this in my previous post, but doing it on mobile made it tough.
> 
> It makes me wonder if the nanotube is more of a marketing gimmick since it doesn’t seem to be altering the sound that much. I guess all that tube amp tone is coming from the well-designed preamps?



Might be. As long as it still sounds good, I'm fine with it just being a marketing shtick, and fair enough. I mean, the AMP1 is an unusual device, and putting the word "tube" on the box might help sell it. Plus, it DOES make the thing loud as hell.


----------



## Backsnack

Protonaut said:


> Might be. As long as it still sounds good, I'm fine with it just being a marketing shtick, and fair enough. I mean, the AMP1 is an unusual device, and putting the word "tube" on the box might help sell it. Plus, it DOES make the thing loud as hell.


Maybe that’s the real purpose then? Analog preamps drive all the tone and the tube just makes the thing loud AF. No one who’s reviewed it has ever described it as weak or soft in terms of volume.

I hope you had the speaker cab in another room when you did that measurement or wore hearing protection!


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Interesting trick for that. The only way you can get away with it is because it’s solid state! @lewis here’s your trick for running 4CM and the recording outs.
> 
> Again I think the take home here that has been reinforced by all your detailed analyses is that this thing is intended to use with a cab. The Record Outs are just an oddly designed afterthought.



Haha as if. Thats crazy. All this talk of needing a load box or a cab connected at the same time as using recording out - to get it to sound great, when in reality you just need a 1/4 adapter plugged into one of the speaker outputs at all time to trick the unit into thinking its going to a cab.

Some real quirky designs in this thing


----------



## Protonaut

lewis said:


> Haha as if. Thats crazy. All this talk of needing a load box or a cab connected at the same time as using recording out - to get it to sound great, when in reality you just need a 1/4 adapter plugged into one of the speaker outputs at all time to trick the unit into thinking its going to a cab.
> 
> Some real quirky designs in this thing



Right? BUT keep in mind, this wasn't the intended way to do it. The longest I ran the AMP1 with the Rec Out and the "fake cab plug" connected was about an hour, and I didn't have any issues. But I can't guarantee that it won't do any damage in the long run, although I doubt that, since the manual clearly states that the amp doesn't need a load to run and Thomas made a video showing that you can plug the speaker out into a DI box with a pad to record direct, so I think it'll be fine.


----------



## lewis

Ive also come to the conclusion despite this being billed as for modern metal, it doesnt really seem to suit low tunings.

My bands tuning upto now has been Drop G# but it sounds pretty shit through this.

Sounds way better using a more conventional metal tuning like Drop C etc.


----------



## Protonaut

lewis said:


> Ive also come to the conclusion despite this being billed as for modern metal, it doesnt really seem to suit low tunings.
> 
> My bands tuning upto now has been Drop G# but it sounds pretty shit through this.
> 
> Sounds way better using a more conventional metal tuning like Drop C etc.



Huh... Can't confirm that. I have my seven string tuned down to Drop A and it sounds as tight as my standard E six string, at least on the Modern channel. Maybe it's your settings or pickups?


----------



## Backsnack

So when it’s all said and done for the folks who’ve been using this for a while:
@Protonaut @lewis

Does this sound and react convincingly enough like a tube amp when you play it? I’m really interested in one of these for a tube-amp-like experience to use at home.


----------



## Protonaut

Backsnack said:


> So when it’s all said and done for the folks who’ve been using this for a while:
> @Protonaut @lewis
> 
> Does this sound and react convincingly enough like a tube amp when you play it? I’m really interested in one of these for a tube-amp-like experience to use at home.



Yeah, I'd say so. Feels good to play, even with the Rec Out. The weird EQ curve doesn't take away from the feel I think.


----------



## lewis

Yeah update. Tried my low tuned guitar again but this time used the dummy out. (I.e plug a cable into the 4ohm out that doesnt go anywhere) and this thing finally comes alive. Jesus it sounds great. Now fiddling with IRs but using the recording output into an FRFR with a dummy cable in the cab output, using 3rd party IRs makes low tunings sound incredible


----------



## Protonaut

lewis said:


> Yeah update. Tried my low tuned guitar again but this time used the dummy out. (I.e plug a cable into the 4ohm out that doesnt go anywhere) and this thing finally comes alive. Jesus it sounds great. Now fiddling with IRs but using the recording output into an FRFR with a dummy cable in the cab output, using 3rd party IRs makes low tunings sound incredible



Glad to hear that! I'm also probably just gonna use it with the dummy or just the send FX for recording. It's a great piece of hardware, sounds killer. Just some odd design choices when recording direct.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Thanks for this tip (using a dummy plug). I noticed the following. Going direct from Rec Out (speaker cab sim activated, of course) the tone is a heavy fuzz-like distortion, which is OK if you want that sound, as it does have its place. Using the dummy plug and my volume increases by 100%... and the tone is more amp-like and raw. 

Now, going from the cab out of the Iridium and into the BluBox I prefer two settings... the MESA and the Celestion Lead 80s. I tend to prefer the latter for the Classic and Modern channels, whereas I prefer the MESA with the Vintage. In any case, the Iridium on its own with the dummy plug sounds as good as going direct to Cab IR of the BluBox. Of course, it sounds different (different IR), but as good and without the heavy fuzz quality. I still like that heavy fuzz quality in some instances... sounds bad-ass with Stoner Metal, etc.


----------



## Backsnack

Forgive the stupid question about the dummy load with a cable on the speaker out: is it a good idea to have the opposite end of the cable covered with electrical tape? I wouldn’t want to electrocute myself or inadvertently short something in case it touched something that could conduct a current.

Also I sent a pretty big email with to Bluguitar last week with @Protonaut ’s graphics, still waiting for a response.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Yeah update. Tried my low tuned guitar again but this time used the dummy out. (I.e plug a cable into the 4ohm out that doesnt go anywhere) and this thing finally comes alive. Jesus it sounds great. Now fiddling with IRs but using the recording output into an FRFR with a dummy cable in the cab output, using 3rd party IRs makes low tunings sound incredible



Very nice!



Se7enHeaven said:


> Thanks for this tip (using a dummy plug). I noticed the following. Going direct from Rec Out (speaker cab sim activated, of course) the tone is a heavy fuzz-like distortion, which is OK if you want that sound, as it does have its place. Using the dummy plug and my volume increases by 100%... and the tone is more amp-like and raw.
> 
> Now, going from the cab out of the Iridium and into the BluBox I prefer two settings... the MESA and the Celestion Lead 80s. I tend to prefer the latter for the Classic and Modern channels, whereas I prefer the MESA with the Vintage. In any case, the Iridium on its own with the dummy plug sounds as good as going direct to Cab IR of the BluBox. Of course, it sounds different (different IR), but as good and without the heavy fuzz quality. I still like that heavy fuzz quality in some instances... sounds bad-ass with Stoner Metal, etc.


So it’s more like multi-channel fuzz pedal with the internal cab sim?


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Forgive the stupid question about the dummy load with a cable on the speaker out: is it a good idea to have the opposite end of the cable covered with electrical tape? I wouldn’t want to electrocute myself or inadvertently short something in case it touched something that could conduct a current.
> 
> Also I sent a pretty big email with to Bluguitar last week with @Protonaut ’s graphics, still waiting for a response.



Yeah be interesting hearing from them about this.

Like i havent heard them say anywhere this is supposed to work in this manner? And is it longterm safe for the unit to use it in such a way?( the dummy plug thing)

Some clarification is needed. Want to gig with this thing to try it out but not if technically this dummy load plug thing damages the thing long term.

Used it like this for a few hours today and it seemed ok but still.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

I do have my 'dummy' plug actually going into the Speaker In of the BluBox (where it's supposed to go), but no 'out' from the BluBox. And so, I am safe in terms of loading, etc. No idea of the implications of simply having a 1/4-inch cable plugged in and not going anywhere.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Backsnack said:


> Forgive the stupid question about the dummy load with a cable on the speaker out: is it a good idea to have the opposite end of the cable covered with electrical tape? I wouldn’t want to electrocute myself or inadvertently short something in case it touched something that could conduct a current.
> 
> Also I sent a pretty big email with to Bluguitar last week with @Protonaut ’s graphics, still waiting for a response.



Prior to having my other 1/4-inch plugged into the BluBox, I simply had it sitting out on my pedalboard (carpet covered). No hum... nothing. You might get an electric shock if you stick it in your mouth, and so don't do that.


----------



## lewis

Se7enHeaven said:


> I do have my 'dummy' plug actually going into the Speaker In of the BluBox (where it's supposed to go), but no 'out' from the BluBox. And so, I am safe in terms of loading, etc. No idea of the implications of simply having a 1/4-inch cable plugged in and not going anywhere.



Other posters have been adamant this unit does not need a load so i assume its totally safe - however clarification from Thomas at Bluguitar would be better tbh.


----------



## Protonaut

I actual


Se7enHeaven said:


> Prior to having my other 1/4-inch plugged into the BluBox, I simply had it sitting out on my pedalboard (carpet covered). No hum... nothing. You might get an electric shock if you stick it in your mouth, and so don't do that.



I actually don't even have a cable connected there, I just plug one of these quarter inch to headphone jack adapters into the 8 Ohm out, that way it's less visible and there's no way to get shocked unless you literally stick a fork in there.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Other posters have been adamant this unit does not need a load so i assume its totally safe - however clarification from Thomas at Bluguitar would be better tbh.


Yeah that’s one thing I haven’t asked about yet. Still waiting on a response from my first message.


----------



## vendo

I highly doubt just pluggin in something is safe over time. We are talking about electronics here. If you plugin a cable there's supposed to be something handling the signal/energy on the other side. If you just plug something in: where's that energy supposed to go? I suspect you will overheat your poweramp in no time.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

vendo said:


> I highly doubt just pluggin in something is safe over time. We are talking about electronics here. If you plugin a cable there's supposed to be something handling the signal/energy on the other side. If you just plug something in: where's that energy supposed to go? I suspect you will overheat your poweramp in no time.



Just plug it into an old pedal you no longer use... something horrible like Earthquaker Devices' Rainbow Machine.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> Just plug it into an old pedal you no longer use... something horrible like Earthquaker Devices' Rainbow Machine.


Come on man, there are way worse pedals out there. At least you can do fun weird shit with a Rainbow Machine.

The MXR Dime distortion pedal just sounds bad in every way possible.


----------



## vendo

I'd def. wait for some qualified answer before just plugin in ANYTHING into the poweramp SPEAKER output. Breaking your unit because of stupidity would be bad.


----------



## Backsnack

vendo said:


> I'd def. wait for some qualified answer before just plugin in ANYTHING into the poweramp SPEAKER output. Breaking your unit because of stupidity would be bad.


Agreed

@lewis @Se7enHeaven @Protonaut

Maybe one of you folks could write in and ask? I’ve already blasted them with a long enough email.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> It makes me wonder if the nanotube is more of a marketing gimmick since it doesn’t seem to be altering the sound that much. I guess all that tube amp tone is coming from the well-designed preamps?



It might work different on the Iridium than it does on the more vintage voice Mercury. Most metal amps are all preamp gain anyway. The easy way to check is to use the built-in powersoak (needs MIDI adapter or Remote1), crank the main Master knob to above 6 and hear if the sound starts to smooth out like it does on the Mercury.

I think the _Rec Out_ should be more aptly named "PA out" because that seems to be the best use case for it, to avoid micing your cab but providing a feed to the soundman for live mixing. Even the undefeatable analog cab sim on the Mercury sounds good for this.

BTW On the Amp1 Facebook group it has been said that it should be ok to run the _speaker out_ into a DI with a -20 dB pad and that into cab sims. Can't test this myself as I don't have anything that can do that.


----------



## Protonaut

laxu said:


> BTW On the Amp1 Facebook group it has been said that it should be ok to run the _speaker out_ into a DI with a -20 dB pad and that into cab sims. Can't test this myself as I don't have anything that can do that.



That's true, it works fine, I've tried that. That's where my curves for "speaker out" in the previous graphs came from.


----------



## laxu

Protonaut said:


> That's true, it works fine, I've tried that. That's where my curves for "speaker out" in the previous graphs came from.



Good to know. What do you use for a pad?


----------



## Protonaut

laxu said:


> Good to know. What do you use for a pad?



Just the built-in - 20db switch on my DI Box (cheap active one from Millennium).


----------



## vendo

laxu said:


> I think the _Rec Out_ should be more aptly named "PA out" because that seems to be the best use case for it.....



Sorry, but the analog cab sim of the amp1 iridium (....or any analog cab sim ever..) sounds absolutely useless. As soon as their is any noticable gain every analog cabsim just sounds like crap compared to a real cab.... or a good IR. I'd never ever use the Amp1 Iridium to go direct with its analog cabsim. Ever. Not 1 situation. Not recording. Not straight to PA. Nothing. It simply sounds shit for anything close to metal.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Word from Thomas. I asked about there being harm in using a dummy plug... he didn't outright say 'no,' but indicated why it sounds different, and even encouraged trying a dummy plug in the 'thru' of the Blubox Speaker IR:

_The filtering of the recording out on the iridium edition is switched when something (or a speaker) is plugged into the speaker out. The idea behind it is:
When a speaker is plugged into AMP1 iridium speakers out the poweramp “sees” the load of the speaker which is the impedance curve of the speaker connected to the output. As current feedback is very effective on iridium (a lot more then on mercury edition) the sound changes a lot.
To compensate this impedance curve effects the filtering is switched when a speaker is connected or not. Anyway, my favorite sound is using a real speaker when using the recording out. That to me sounds monstrous- like I intended it. But all other variations are cool too...
Check them all out! BTW same switching happens also on speaker through on the BluBOX. Try a speaker or a dummy plug on that output to hear the difference..._


----------



## Protonaut

Se7enHeaven said:


> Word from Thomas. I asked about there being harm in using a dummy plug... he didn't outright say 'no,' but indicated why it sounds different, and even encouraged trying a dummy plug in the 'thru' of the Blubox Speaker IR:
> 
> _The filtering of the recording out on the iridium edition is switched when something (or a speaker) is plugged into the speaker out. The idea behind it is:
> When a speaker is plugged into AMP1 iridium speakers out the poweramp “sees” the load of the speaker which is the impedance curve of the speaker connected to the output. As current feedback is very effective on iridium (a lot more then on mercury edition) the sound changes a lot.
> To compensate this impedance curve effects the filtering is switched when a speaker is connected or not. Anyway, my favorite sound is using a real speaker when using the recording out. That to me sounds monstrous- like I intended it. But all other variations are cool too...
> Check them all out! BTW same switching happens also on speaker through on the BluBOX. Try a speaker or a dummy plug on that output to hear the difference..._



Just as I thought. There's an internal switch, and the filter switch happens on purpose. With all he wrote, and the manual and Thomas himself stating that the amp doesn't need a load, it sounds like the dummy plug with the internal circuitry of the AMP1 acts like a resistive loadbox. 

And it should be safe using a dummy plug then, if he suggests using it for different purposes...


----------



## lewis

Thats amazing news.
Im going to buy one of those headphone adapters then and leave it plugged in at all times


----------



## Backsnack

I got a similar reply as @Se7enHeaven , probably some copy/pasting going on.

I replied and ask about using the headphone adapter. We’ll see if I get any different response.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Backsnack said:


> I got a similar reply as @Se7enHeaven , probably some copy/pasting going on. I replied and ask about using the headphone adapter. We’ll see if I get any different response.



Wouldn't that be the same as a dummy plug? That's what I'm using.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> Wouldn't that be the same as a dummy plug? That's what I'm using.


Yes.

I spoke with someone at tech support (not Blug himself) and he just replied after I posted that. He said the dummy plug is fine and that it won’t damage the amplifier.


----------



## lewis

I also really like what I hear from the Mercury edition too. Sounds like it covers the Plexi/rectifier vibes?.

Anyone tried one? I might pick one up too at some point. Having the HX effects too means I can cover for any so called "weaknesses" the unit has.

I love that plexi thing.

some opinions from people with both could be cool?


----------



## Se7enHeaven

I wanted to add something here, which is not about the Iridium, but sort of. Someone mentioned that my tone had a sizzle, which was due in part of the cab sim, which cleaned up with an IR (BluBox). However, it was still there a bit until I used a quality power cable. That made a difference. However, an even more significant difference is a new Router box I received today by Providence (Dual Vitalized Routing Interface). Thicker cleaner crunch tones... more sparkling cleans... effects more pronounced and defined in the mix. Several ways to hook up with various equipment... even a two-amp+PA set-up. Very cool little box... pedal sized. http://www.providence-ltd.com/routing_02.html


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> I wanted to add something here, which is not about the Iridium, but sort of. Someone mentioned that my tone had a sizzle, which was due in part of the cab sim, which cleaned up with an IR (BluBox). However, it was still there a bit until I used a quality power cable. That made a difference. However, an even more significant difference is a new Router box I received today by Providence (Dual Vitalized Routing Interface). Thicker cleaner crunch tones... more sparkling cleans... effects more pronounced and defined in the mix. Several ways to hook up with various equipment... even a two-amp+PA set-up. Very cool little box... pedal sized. http://www.providence-ltd.com/routing_02.html


Yeah adding buffers to any pedalboard setup is always a great idea, especially if you have long cable runs in your signal chain. Even if you kept this whole setup on a pedalboard with a few other pedals I'd still be inclined to at least add a buffer early in the signal chain. The HX Effects has buffered outputs by default, so that should take care of that concern pretty well. I like Saturnworks for utility pedals like the one you posted. They're high quality and his new buffer pedals have power filtering built into them as well. If you live in the US, he only charges $2 for shipping on any order.
https://saturnworkspedals.com/product/buffer/

Also, spending the money and time for a high quality solderless cable kit and trimming your pedalboard cables to proper lengths goes a long way in improving your sound by reducing potential signal loss for excess cable length and lowering the noise floor of your signal chain. Additionally, you'll get more mileage out of your buffers if you use one. The EVO kit is great because the plugs are probably the lowest profile plugs available on the market, and they can be either straight or right angle as you need.
https://www.disasterareaamps.com/shop/evo

I did some research for a good quality power cable. D'Addario makes a 10' tour grade IEC Power Cable+ with an accessory plug split so you can plug your amp and pedalboard power supply into one cable. The cable itself has 12 gauge conductors and 18 gauge wire with 100% more copper than the cable that ships with your amplifier. They also have a slightly cheaper one without the Y Split. I think this could be a nice little solution if you had the Amp1 on your pedalboard along with your accessory pedal power supply.
https://www.daddario.com/products/a...10ft-north-america-by-daddario-7363ed67-7839/

I haven't yet found a better aftermarket cable than that one above. If anyone has other recommendations they should post them.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> I also really like what I hear from the Mercury edition too. Sounds like it covers the Plexi/rectifier vibes?.
> 
> Anyone tried one? I might pick one up too at some point. Having the HX effects too means I can cover for any so called "weaknesses" the unit has.
> 
> I love that plexi thing.
> 
> some opinions from people with both could be cool?


@laxu can correct me if I'm wrong, but the Amp1 ME covers your non-master volume Marshall JTM45 and Plexi sounds all the way up to a JCM800 on the modern channel. Yes, it can do the Plexi thing.



If you have time to watch it, this video is pretty compelling for how much the Amp1 can sound like some great amps. Thomas eventually dials it in so it's nearly indistinguishable from multiple Friedman amps.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> @laxu can correct me if I'm wrong, but the Amp1 ME covers your non-master volume Marshall JTM45 and Plexi sounds all the way up to a JCM800 on the modern channel. Yes, it can do the Plexi thing.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have time to watch it, this video is pretty compelling for how much the Amp1 can sound like some great amps. Thomas eventually dials it in so it's nearly indistinguishable from multiple Friedman amps.




Woah it gets very close to the friedman. They are like what $2000 amps right? Haha. Mad

Also for anyone intetested, heres what the FB team said about dummy plug

"Both amps (ME & Iridium) activate something like a soft power soak when you plug something into one of the SPEAKER OUTs. Plus, the filtering of the AMP1 Iridium Edition's REC OUT is being switched when something (i.e. a speaker) is plugged into the amp's SPEAKER OUT. The idea behind it is: When a speaker is plugged into the AMP1 Iridium Edition's SPEAKER OUT, the poweramp “sees” the load of the speaker which is the impedance curve of the speaker connected to the output. As current feedback is very effective on the AMP1 Iridium Edition (a lot more than on AMP1 Mercury Edition), the sound changes a lot. To compensate these impedance curve effects, the filtering changes depending on whether a speaker is connected or not. Anyway, Thomas's favorite sound is using a real speaker when using the REC OUT. But all other variations are cool, too. In your graphs you can see how much sound is defined by the power amp when comparing the send to the REC OUT (which is taken from SPEAKER OUT)".

So it seems like the units rec out will sound better still when using a real cab.

Recording out - no plug
Recording out - dummy plug
Recording out - cab

All have different sounds/filtering or whatever?
Interesting. I might grab a cheap 2x12 in that case.


----------



## laxu

lewis said:


> I also really like what I hear from the Mercury edition too. Sounds like it covers the Plexi/rectifier vibes?.
> 
> Anyone tried one? I might pick one up too at some point. Having the HX effects too means I can cover for any so called "weaknesses" the unit has.
> 
> I love that plexi thing.
> 
> some opinions from people with both could be cool?



The Mercury is all about Marshall type amps. The clean channel can go from Fenderish to Voxish but the overdrive channels are all Marshall inspired. The Vintage channel is JTM45-ish and absolutely amazing. The Classic channel goes from Plexi to JCM800 and the Modern channel from very smooth to more aggressive, ENGL-inspired tones.


----------



## lewis

laxu said:


> The Mercury is all about Marshall type amps. The clean channel can go from Fenderish to Voxish but the overdrive channels are all Marshall inspired. The Vintage channel is JTM45-ish and absolutely amazing. The Classic channel goes from Plexi to JCM800 and the Modern channel from very smooth to more aggressive, ENGL-inspired tones.



Woah that sounds epic. Plexi, marshall and some engl flavours?!

Ok i think im going to grab one.

Sidenote, did anyone see how cool the bass sounded into the iridum on the video /\
Confirming what i thought


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Backsnack... I find this Providence device a bit different from a Buffer... perhaps there are elements of a power conditioner in it... not sure. If I operate nothing more than the Iridium, it sounds better. If I place only one effects pedal in the device's FX Loop it sounds more defined and apparent. I plan on doing a review/demo on it... hopefully YouTube compression will allow others to hear what I do (although it may matter on one's computer speakers).


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> The Mercury is all about Marshall type amps. The clean channel can go from Fenderish to Voxish but the overdrive channels are all Marshall inspired. The Vintage channel is JTM45-ish and absolutely amazing. The Classic channel goes from Plexi to JCM800 and the Modern channel from very smooth to more aggressive, ENGL-inspired tones.


I read a German review (translated) that they thought the Vintage channel on the Iridium can also cross into JTM45 territory. It's all the way on page 2 of Google search results, so it's some real deep web stuff. 
https://www.amazona.de/bluguitar-amp1-iridium-edition/

translate.google.com
Put the URL in the text box, select your preferred language, and then click the new link.

Good sound clips too. I think they may have been using a Strat or something with single coils.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> Backsnack... I find this Providence device a bit different from a Buffer... perhaps there are elements of a power conditioner in it... not sure. If I operate nothing more than the Iridium, it sounds better. If I place only one effects pedal in the device's FX Loop it sounds more defined and apparent. I plan on doing a review/demo on it... hopefully YouTube compression will allow others to hear what I do (although it may matter on one's computer speakers).


Power filtering could be a big part of it. Or maybe it's the sound of a particular type like a transistor buffer that you're preferring? Either way, if you're doing high gain, cutting unwanted noise makes a huge difference.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Woah it gets very close to the friedman. They are like what $2000 amps right? Haha. Mad


Try about $3,000.

Some people argue that they're just overpriced, lightly modified Marshall heads but that's a whole other thread to make.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Backsnack said:


> Try about $3,000.
> 
> Some people argue that they're just overpriced, lightly modified Marshall heads but that's a whole other thread to make.



Almost $4000 if you get the big boys.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Backsnack said:


> Power filtering could be a big part of it. Or maybe it's the sound of a particular type like a transistor buffer that you're preferring? Either way, if you're doing high gain, cutting unwanted noise makes a huge difference.



Maybe... I'm no electronics wizard, to say the least. Maybe nothing more than buffering circuits... this is what the info states:

_Built-in Vitalizer circuits lower the impedance of instrument signals, stabilizing the sound and effectively preventing signal degradation that can occur in
multi-pedal systems and long cables. The DVI-1M includes two Vitalizer circuits: one following the main IN input and one following the RETURN input,
providing Vitalizer benefits for a variety of routing setups.
_
I'm using short cables (a wireless system for my guitar) and only a few pedals and I can hear the difference.


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Almost $4000 if you get the big boys.


Yeah I think I’d rather get multiple amps for that kind of money.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> Maybe... I'm no electronics wizard, to say the least. Maybe nothing more than buffering circuits... this is what the info states:
> 
> _Built-in Vitalizer circuits lower the impedance of instrument signals, stabilizing the sound and effectively preventing signal degradation that can occur in
> multi-pedal systems and long cables. The DVI-1M includes two Vitalizer circuits: one following the main IN input and one following the RETURN input,
> providing Vitalizer benefits for a variety of routing setups.
> _
> I'm using short cables (a wireless system for my guitar) and only a few pedals and I can hear the difference.


To me that all sounds like marketing speak for a buffer.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Backsnack said:


> To me that all sounds like marketing speak for a buffer.



It very well may be, but it's better than other Buffer's I've used (including stand-alone and in pedals themselves). Japanese made, maybe I'm thinking the quality is higher


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I saw Michael Nieslon demoing the Amp1 Mercury with Thomas and it sounds really great for those vintage + hot rodded Marshall tones.

Really hope he one days does preamp versions of both one day.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> It very well may be, but it's better than other Buffer's I've used (including stand-alone and in pedals themselves). Japanese made, maybe I'm thinking the quality is higher


A stand-alone buffer should be higher quality, certainly. The buffer something like a Boss pedal is probably just meh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh shit just realized Michael demo'd the Iridium too. 

Holy shit that chunk on even the vintage channel. His demo is probably the best sounding one IMO. Also he talks about the Classic channel being more Rammstein inspired make sense given what I've heard in demos. Sounds very Recto-y.


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh shit just realized Michael demo'd the Iridium too.
> 
> Holy shit that chunk on even the vintage channel. His demo is probably the best sounding one IMO. Also he talks about the Classic channel being more Rammstein inspired make sense given what I've heard in demos. Sounds very Recto-y.


Link to the video?

Ironically the Vintage channel seems to have a really good chugging sound in a couple of the demos I watched recently. In Henning’s video I posted he jokes that Thomas incorrectly named the channels. It does seem to have the most pronounced low-end frequencies of all the others, though it has the least amount of gain. Super dynamic and responsive to picking intensity as well.

The Classic channel seems to span a lot of range. Could either be a rhythm or a good lead channel probably.

For the Modern, he actually borrowed Henning’s Revv 100P for inspiration to mimic.


----------



## lewis

Anyone know if any 1/4 jack to midi cable works with these ?- or can it only be Bluguitar's "midi1" 1/4 jack to midi cable.

Edit

Just seen their own cable contains a PCB that communicates with the amp1. Looks like im going to have to buy their £40 midi1 cable then


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Backsnack said:


> Link to the video?
> 
> Ironically the Vintage channel seems to have a really good chugging sound in a couple of the demos I watched recently. In Henning’s video I posted he jokes that Thomas incorrectly named the channels. It does seem to have the most pronounced low-end frequencies of all the others, though it has the least amount of gain. Super dynamic and responsive to picking intensity as well.
> 
> The Classic channel seems to span a lot of range. Could either be a rhythm or a good lead channel probably.
> 
> For the Modern, he actually borrowed Henning’s Revv 100P for inspiration to mimic.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

I got in a Line6 212+ today (FRFR Powercab). The IRs are amazing... I'm doing direct recording with the Powercab (to my DAW) and the Iridium sounds incredible. I'll be doing a review on the Powercab in a few weeks, give or take, and will have several samples in the demo.


----------



## Rev2010

Has this hit the market yet? I see on MF and Guitar Center they list a shipping date of 3/18. I'm quite interested in this unit as often the amps in studios sound like pure shit from being beat to hell. Add to the I've found so many times where the studio doesn't even provide the footswitch. I mean, how the F are you supposed to switch amp channels without the footswitch? This little thing means you can walk right in with your rig, connect it to a cabinet, and go. Have any of you gone that route to simplify your studio sessions and avoid crappy studio amps?


Rev.


----------



## lewis

Rev2010 said:


> Has this hit the market yet? I see on MF and Guitar Center they list a shipping date of 3/18. I'm quite interested in this unit as often the amps in studios sound like pure shit from being beat to hell. Add to the I've found so many times where the studio doesn't even provide the footswitch. I mean, how the F are you supposed to switch amp channels without the footswitch? This little thing means you can walk right in with your rig, connect it to a cabinet, and go. Have any of you gone that route to simplify your studio sessions and avoid crappy studio amps?
> 
> 
> Rev.


Yes dude.

Loads of us in here have them including me.
Once you learn the units little quirks - they sound amazing for the price and form factor and covers loads of ground.

They also sound and feel exactly like a normal full tube amp.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Yes dude.
> 
> Loads of us in here have them including me.
> Once you learn the units little quirks - they sound amazing for the price and form factor and covers loads of ground.
> 
> They also sound and feel exactly like a normal full tube amp.


“Loads” being at least two active posters in this thread.


----------



## Rev2010

lewis said:


> Loads of us in here have them including me.



Thanks man. So I was looking at the manual and it looks like the remote input can be used to say switch amp channels from an external footswitch. Would you happen to know if the Helix/HX Effects can control amp channel switching for the Iridium? Only ever need to go between clean and high gain.


Rev.


----------



## Backsnack

Rev2010 said:


> Thanks man. So I was looking at the manual and it looks like the remote input can be used to say switch amp channels from an external footswitch. Would you happen to know if the Helix/HX Effects can control amp channel switching for the Iridium? Only ever need to go between clean and high gain.
> 
> 
> Rev.


Yes. However, instead of using the TRS jacks, the even better solution would be to buy the Amp1 midi adapter cable (has to be that one specifically) and switch channels and presets over midi with your HX Effects.

Every parameter with the exception of the EQ controls and the side tone knobs for each channel can be saved in a preset. Which means you could have different presets for low, mid, and high gain on the same channel if you want.


----------



## lewis




----------



## Se7enHeaven

One complaint (on this board at least) is that there's a fizz when cranking the gain, etc., and particularly when using the Modern setting (the more intense of the three gain channels). I did a Metal Blues shuffle using the Hellraiser Hybrid guitar and the Powercab 212 Plus (Celestion Heritage & EVH speaker combo). The cab sim on the AMP1 Iridium is turned off.
https://soundcloud.com/brian-johnston-927707894/heavy-blues


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> One complaint (on this board at least) is that there's a fizz when cranking the gain, etc., and particularly when using the Modern setting (the more intense of the three gain channels). I did a Metal Blues shuffle using the Hellraiser Hybrid guitar and the Powercab 212 Plus (Celestion Heritage & EVH speaker combo). The cab sim on the AMP1 Iridium is turned off.
> https://soundcloud.com/brian-johnston-927707894/heavy-blues


I didn't hear any high end fizz on that! Sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Backsnack said:


> I didn't hear any high end fizz on that! Sounds pretty damn good.



Ya, it's the cab sim in the Iridium causing it, as I don't get anything like that with the Powercab. The Blubox is OK, but I find the Powercab superior in getting those huge tones out of the Iridium.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> Ya, it's the cab sim in the Iridium causing it, as I don't get anything like that with the Powercab. The Blubox is OK, but I find the Powercab superior in getting those huge tones out of the Iridium.


When I can finally flesh out this setup with a real cab, I'm planning on doing a 2x12 cabinet with WGS speakers: a Retro 30 and an ET90. They're slightly tweaked voicings of a Vintage 30 and a G12H-75. So it's a similar speaker combo to what's in the Misha Invective 2x12 cab.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

A fun video matching up the Iridum with a new fuzz/drive pedal... Bloodbuzz:


----------



## lewis

New video up.
Some quality classic metal tones.
Tight and clear.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lewis said:


> New video up.
> Some quality classic metal tones.
> Tight and clear.




Holy fuck that's cleeeean.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know I got my KSR Ceres and my Valvestate preamp, but goddammit this thing sounds like it would pair perfectly with my Randall T2. The T2 is more low end and low-mid focused while this sounds more trebly and mid focused.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know I got my KSR Ceres and my Valvestate preamp, but goddammit this thing sounds like it would pair perfectly with my Randall T2. The T2 is more low end and low-mid focused while this sounds more trebly and mid focused.



Holy god the thought of those 2 together!! This is recessed underneath for amp handle space so it could even sit neatly ontop.

I used to have a T2. What a sick amp. Wish i had it still to try your idea haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lewis said:


> Holy god the thought of those 2 together!! This is recessed underneath for amp handle space so it could even sit neatly ontop.
> 
> I used to have a T2. What a sick amp. Wish i had it still to try your idea haha



I think the Ceres would already fill that gap since it's a treble-heavy sound as well

But I need an excuse to buy an Amp1.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> New video up.
> Some quality classic metal tones.
> Tight and clear.



Solar crew represent.


----------



## vendo




----------



## Backsnack

vendo said:


>



He's a bit late to the party, but still a decent video.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Backsnack said:


> He's a bit late to the party, but still a decent video.



Considering he was consulted, etc., he should have come out with something months ago. Also... too much talking and not enough sound samples.


----------



## Backsnack

Se7enHeaven said:


> Considering he was consulted, etc., he should have come out with something months ago. Also... too much talking and not enough sound samples.


John Browne's and Ola's videos are still the best in terms of an overall review of what it can do.

Yours have been great too as you've focused on specific channels.


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Backsnack said:


> John Browne's and Ola's videos are still the best in terms of an overall review of what it can do.
> 
> Yours have been great too as you've focused on specific channels.



Thanks. I'm sure my lack of playing skills leaves any product less than it should be, but when I review something I try to cover as many angles as possible... mostly because as a consumer I want to know about all those angles and not just a few sound samples. That's also why I sometimes do more than one demo with other gear (other amps/speakers, etc.), to demo some diversity, since we don't all own the same stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Speaking of the Ceres, anyone compared the two? They both seem like they occupy the same sonic space.


----------



## jco5055

I'm tentatively interested in the Iridium, for those that have tried it what amps does it compare to sound wise? Is it more modded marshall or like Mesa-ish? Or perhaps Soldano flavor etc?


----------



## lewis

jco5055 said:


> I'm tentatively interested in the Iridium, for those that have tried it what amps does it compare to sound wise? Is it more modded marshall or like Mesa-ish? Or perhaps Soldano flavor etc?


I would say nothing like Mesa's because this amp is naturally Tight as hell! where as the rectifiers always need something infront for tightening.

If I were to guess at a ball park it would be Boosted Marshall/ENGL territory maybe?!
Sorry Im pretty inexperienced with real amps heads and their sounds.

EDIT:

Check out this mix/amp comparison -


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Quick offtopic tanget:

A Mesa Mark series with the treble high and bass low is "fuck yo Tubescreamers" tight. 






In fact, that last video reminds me of the Blug.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Quick offtopic tanget:
> 
> A Mesa Mark series with the treble high and bass low is "fuck yo Tubescreamers" tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, that last video reminds me of the Blug.




For some reason Im programmed to only ever think of dual Recs when someone asks about Mesa amps haha
Completely forgot the Mark series existed again....even though it's the best sounding amps they make haha


----------



## Backsnack

jco5055 said:


> I'm tentatively interested in the Iridium, for those that have tried it what amps does it compare to sound wise? Is it more modded marshall or like Mesa-ish? Or perhaps Soldano flavor etc?


The cool thing with both Amp1 models is that they have two different tone stacks on the clean, classic, and modern channels. It provides a lot of customizability for each one.

That said, there’s a long EystchPi42 video where they go in depth and talk about some of the amps he borrowed during the design. One of them was a Revv 100P. A German review said the Vintage channel gets into JTM45 territory (but super hot-rodded).


----------



## Backsnack

*double post*


----------



## jco5055

Forgot to ask, does this work well with a 4x12 in terms of apt level tones? Thinking about trying it and taking advantage of sweetwater's 14 day return policy, but I'm not selling my 4x12 for like a 1x12 until this quarantine is over and I can have my brother take me to a local music store or GC and just sell as I don't wanna deal with the logistics of selling such a huge piece of equipment.


----------



## lewis

jco5055 said:


> Forgot to ask, does this work well with a 4x12 in terms of apt level tones? Thinking about trying it and taking advantage of sweetwater's 14 day return policy, but I'm not selling my 4x12 for like a 1x12 until this quarantine is over and I can have my brother take me to a local music store or GC and just sell as I don't wanna deal with the logistics of selling such a huge piece of equipment.


yeah because it has a built in power soak allowing you to get great tones at bedroom volume


----------



## Backsnack

jco5055 said:


> Forgot to ask, does this work well with a 4x12 in terms of apt level tones? Thinking about trying it and taking advantage of sweetwater's 14 day return policy, but I'm not selling my 4x12 for like a 1x12 until this quarantine is over and I can have my brother take me to a local music store or GC and just sell as I don't wanna deal with the logistics of selling such a huge piece of equipment.


@laxu can answer that.


----------



## Backsnack

For the newcomers to this thread:

A common misconception or misrepresentation about the Amp1s is that the power section is a "tube power amp," but it's not. It's a class D power section driven by a small tube that affects the frequencies and behavior of the preamps moreso than actually saturating the output like a tube power section does.

That said, the differences tend to be inaudible or not noticeable. Case in point:


Cliff notes: effectively indistinguishable from Friedmans and a Laboga head with a blind A/B comparison.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man if it really does sound that good, he need to sell a standalone power amp with that tech.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man if it really does sound that good, he need to sell a standalone power amp with that tech.


absolutely this!
I said this in other threads last night.

Ive seen people stump up for the power stage 170 and be disappointed it sounds lifeless.

a BluGuitar Nano Tube power amp with Presence/Resonance controls would sell very very well if marked correctly.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> For the newcomers to this thread:
> 
> A common misconception or misrepresentation about the Amp1s is that the power section is a "tube power amp," but it's not. It's a class D power section driven by a small tube that affects the frequencies and behavior of the preamps moreso than actually saturating the output like a tube power section does.
> 
> That said, the differences tend to be inaudible or not noticeable. Case in point:
> 
> 
> Cliff notes: effectively indistinguishable from Friedmans and a Laboga head with a blind A/B comparison.



Its been incredibly designed and its so ingenious.


It fixes what players have always disliked about Class D. Sterile and sounds crap at loud volumes.

This wizardry with a Nano Tube completely rectifies this issue. As this shows, the differences are inaudible tbh


----------



## Se7enHeaven

lewis said:


> Its been incredibly designed and its so ingenious.
> 
> 
> It fixes what players have always disliked about Class D. Sterile and sounds crap at loud volumes.
> 
> This wizardry with a Nano Tube completely rectifies this issue. As this shows, the differences are inaudible tbh



I find this to be the case with Taurus amps... it has a very 'hard' and metallic quality in the tone and doesn't seem to take pedals well (not compared to my Victory preamps or the AMP1 Iridium). Far from 'organic.'


----------



## Backsnack

I actually meant to post that in the Amp X thread, but oh well. Hah!


----------



## laxu

jco5055 said:


> Forgot to ask, does this work well with a 4x12 in terms of apt level tones? Thinking about trying it and taking advantage of sweetwater's 14 day return policy, but I'm not selling my 4x12 for like a 1x12 until this quarantine is over and I can have my brother take me to a local music store or GC and just sell as I don't wanna deal with the logistics of selling such a huge piece of equipment.



No problem, main master goes to whisper quiet levels if you want and doesn't really color the tone until you get it above 5 when the poweramp compression and distortion starts to come in. 

With the MIDI adapter or Remote1 you can use the built-in powersoak which has two modes: home and stage. The stage goes from about 12W to 100W and to me sounds the same no matter what and is loud even at 12W. The home is quieter and I think it's something like 0.5W-3W. Nice if you want to play with powertube distortion.

Personally I haven't really bothered with the powersoak for daily use because I like how it sounds just fine at full power with master turned down.


----------



## ATRguitar91

I feel like this has been potentially asked before, but what happens when the Nanotube dies? Is this something you can purchase from Blu Guitar?


----------



## Se7enHeaven

ATRguitar91 said:


> I feel like this has been potentially asked before, but what happens when the Nanotube dies? Is this something you can purchase from Blu Guitar?



Based on the manual... the tube 'should' last longer than the player. And to replace it is too delicate an operation for the average person (taking it apart, etc., since I think the tube is soldered in, but I could be wrong). It sounds like you would have to ship it back to the company or have someone competent in electronics to do it.


----------



## laxu

ATRguitar91 said:


> I feel like this has been potentially asked before, but what happens when the Nanotube dies? Is this something you can purchase from Blu Guitar?



It's soldered in. They expect the nanotube to last for a very long time so I would expect that you won't run into issues for decades with it. It's not used for heavy lifting or anything.


----------



## Backsnack

ATRguitar91 said:


> I feel like this has been potentially asked before, but what happens when the Nanotube dies? Is this something you can purchase from Blu Guitar?


Blug has been asked this in Youtube interviews and he said he's yet to have a customer send an Amp1 back because of a nanotube failure. I think the first silver Amp1 models were released back in 2014 or so.

IIRC the nanotubes used to be shoved into Russian rockets, so they're designed to take a beating. Also, the nanotube doesn't work like a power tube in a typical tube power amp so it's not getting the same kind of wear you're probably assuming.


----------



## lewis

played through my Iridium again today.

Experimented with some suggestions in here again (including the LA Comp from the HX effects after the Iridium) but also stacked two OD models from the HX Effects. X2 Boss SD1 models in a row with clean boost settings and high tone. Modern channel and instantly provided me with modern Whitechapel tone.

Massive snarl
EDIT:

HX Effects 4cm patch looked like this:

Noise Gate > Boss SD1 model > Boss SD1 model > Noise Gate (this was actually off though) > effects loop > LA Comp > IR > FRFR Monitor


----------



## lewis

decided that for rhythm sounds, the Vintage channel in the Iridium suits me better.

my HX effects 4cm chain is:

LA Comp > Noise Gate > Stupor (Boss SD1) > Noise Gate > Efx Loop > IR > 10 band graphic EQ > Delay

Long term Im going to buy a real Boss SD1 and a Keeley compressor but for now the HX models work fine.

I hate the HX tuner though. It sucks so bad for low tunings. Trying to get a low F1 tuned on it is a joke. It constantly wants to show me "D" for some reason. Horrible tuner.

I will be picking up the Korg Pitchblack Pro pedalboard tuner soon.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> decided that for rhythm sounds, the Vintage channel in the Iridium suits me better.
> 
> my HX effects 4cm chain is:
> 
> LA Comp > Noise Gate > Stupor (Boss SD1) > Noise Gate > Efx Loop > IR > 10 band graphic EQ > Delay
> 
> Long term Im going to buy a real Boss SD1 and a Keeley compressor but for now the HX models work fine.
> 
> I hate the HX tuner though. It sucks so bad for low tunings. Trying to get a low F1 tuned on it is a joke. It constantly wants to show me "D" for some reason. Horrible tuner.
> 
> I will be picking up the Korg Pitchblack Pro pedalboard tuner soon.


From what I remember of the Youtube videos, it sounded like the Vintage channel has more emphasized low end than the others. Is that part of the appeal for you?


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> From what I remember of the Youtube videos, it sounded like the Vintage channel has more emphasized low end than the others. Is that part of the appeal for you?


not sure because combining the SD1 with max tone, and how im graphic EQ'ing, im cutting loads of low end anyway.

Just something about the clean'ness between low frequencies and that upper twang.
Nothing blurs. Its very clean sounding.

<lows are here................and highs are here >
rather than
<loooowwwwsss
.........hiiiiiiiiigggghhhs>
that blur together with lots of mess


----------



## lewis

ok i added an extra boost infront of the Iridium.

God it sounds incredible.

Chain is now:

Compressor > Noise gate > Treble boost > Boss SD1 > Noise gate > Amp1 Vintage channel

Guitar is tuned Drop G#


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> ok i added an extra boost infront of the Iridium.
> 
> God it sounds incredible.
> 
> Chain is now:
> 
> Compressor > Noise gate > Treble boost > Boss SD1 > Noise gate > Amp1 Vintage channel
> 
> Guitar is tuned Drop G#


Two boosts?!? You're an absolute madman.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Two boosts?!? You're an absolute madman.


and a compressor hahahahaha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gonna bump this:



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Speaking of the Ceres, anyone compared the two? They both seem like they occupy the same sonic space.


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gonna bump this:


You could be the first one on youtube to compare them directly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Backsnack said:


> You could be the first one on youtube to compare them directly.



If money wasn't a finite resource. May be something I have to do one day.


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If money wasn't a finite resource. May be something I have to do one day.


Just do the review video before the return policy is up on either one and keep the one you like!


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Just do the review video before the return policy is up on either one and keep the one you like!


this is what having a kemper is good at.

buy amp, profile it, send it back for refund

rinse repeat lol


----------



## lewis

this thing records amazing.
Done my first Demo with it tonight. Went direct with IRs and used my HX Effects patch with it.

Actually used the Vintage channel rather than classic or modern. I prefer it. Sounds djentier and clearer in the low end.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> this thing records amazing.
> Done my first Demo with it tonight. Went direct with IRs and used my HX Effects patch with it.
> 
> Actually used the Vintage channel rather than classic or modern. I prefer it. Sounds djentier and clearer in the low end.


Interesting you say that because that channel has the least amount of gain, which I guess why you're using two boosts.

On the Bluguitar Youtube channel (I think the video was posted here), a dude managed to get a pretty djenty (imo) sound out of the Classic channel. In fact, the Classic channel seems to have widest range of sounds of all of them. My gut tells me it's something like a hot rodded JCM800 but I could be wrong.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Interesting you say that because that channel has the least amount of gain, which I guess why you're using two boosts.
> 
> On the Bluguitar Youtube channel (I think the video was posted here), a dude managed to get a pretty djenty (imo) sound out of the Classic channel. In fact, the Classic channel seems to have widest range of sounds of all of them. My gut tells me it's something like a hot rodded JCM800 but I could be wrong.


you are right.

I asked Thomas via the Bluguitar FB page what channel gets closer to a JCM800 on either the Iridium or the Mercury, and he confirmed the Classic on either is the closest.


----------



## GoldDragon

lewis said:


> Long term Im going to buy a real Boss SD1 ...
> .



Real tomato ketchup Eddie?



(I jest because its my favorite boost.)


----------



## lewis

GoldDragon said:


> Real tomato ketchup Eddie?
> 
> 
> 
> (I jest because its my favorite boost.)



Absolutely!!!

And Hahaha!


----------



## Se7enHeaven

A new sound sampler I did... this time cab out (to the Suhr Reactive Load) and into the Blubox speaker sim (V30s):


----------



## lewis

some progress today


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Finally got one to try out loud. 

Two days in and I played it in loud volume. So far, a bit underwhelmed. Good thing about it is that it has a really tight and smart noise gate. The Classic amp should be the amp of choice since it sounds huge and miles better than the modern. The clean boost is functional. The form factor is light and really thin. And it sure is loud. 

But here comes the not so impressive stuff. The switches and knobs are cheap and don't feel like they can take a beating under your foot. All the other amps except the classic sound thin and underwhelming. While the Classic sounds rich, the others sound thin. The Modern is just annoyingly Djenty, there is this clang or twang that I can't dial out even with using thick sounding pickups like an Invader or an EMG Hetfield. Even dialing the side tone setting to the minimum doesnt help. And those side knobs are just hard to turn and access. Tiny plastic things. 

While it is loud and tight, it doesn't sound big when loud. It needs a resonance control or something to give it more thump. 

Anyway, I'll give it more time. And I'll tweak more.


----------



## lewis

MASS DEFECT said:


> Finally got one to try out loud.
> 
> Two days in and I played it in loud volume. So far, a bit underwhelmed. Good thing about it is that it has a really tight and smart noise gate. The Classic amp should be the amp of choice since it sounds huge and miles better than the modern. The clean boost is functional. The form factor is light and really thin. And it sure is loud.
> 
> But here comes the not so impressive stuff. The switches and knobs are cheap and don't feel like they can take a beating under your foot. All the other amps except the classic sound thin and underwhelming. While the Classic sounds rich, the others sound thin. The Modern is just annoyingly Djenty, there is this clang or twang that I can't dial out even with using thick sounding pickups like an Invader or an EMG Hetfield. Even dialing the side tone setting to the minimum doesnt help. And those side knobs are just hard to turn and access. Tiny plastic things.
> 
> While it is loud and tight, it doesn't sound big when loud. It needs a resonance control or something to give it more thump.
> 
> Anyway, I'll give it more time. And I'll tweak more.
> 
> View attachment 82121



Low tuning seems to really help the little guy also I'm stuck on vintage atm. I find I don't like modern for rhythms. Works better for solos Imo. 

Agree about the resonance. It's why I'm going to get the Depthfinder pedal for its effects loop  

It is proper loud though. It's about the same as a 60 watt tube amp


----------



## MASS DEFECT

lewis said:


> Low tuning seems to really help the little guy also I'm stuck on vintage atm. I find I don't like modern for rhythms. Works better for solos Imo.
> 
> Agree about the resonance. It's why I'm going to get the Depthfinder pedal for its effects loop
> 
> It is proper loud though. It's about the same as a 60 watt tube amp



Yeah. With my C# guitar with Hetset it sounds alright. With the Les Paul on standard tuning with burstbucker PAFs, it's cocked wah city on the Modern channel. Double that if I'm using the Fluence moderns or the one with the Duncan JB. lol

Good idea on the Depthfinder. Or maybe a simple 6 band eq might do the trick. One thing I like about this, is that it is the perfect bedroom amp. The Master volume has a real smooth taper. 

I like the Classic amp. Gives that modded Marshall vibe with the Tone knob past noon.


----------



## lewis

MASS DEFECT said:


> Yeah. With my C# guitar with Hetset it sounds alright. With the Les Paul on standard tuning with burstbucker PAFs, it's cocked wah city on the Modern channel. Double that if I'm using the Fluence moderns or the one with the Duncan JB. lol
> 
> Good idea on the Depthfinder. Or maybe a simple 6 band eq might do the trick. One thing I like about this, is that it is the perfect bedroom amp. The Master volume has a real smooth taper.
> 
> I like the Classic amp. Gives that modded Marshall vibe with the Tone knob past noon.


it sounds like you may actually prefer the Mercury edition btw


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guess it's bump time for a question I asked earlier

Still no comparisons between this and the Ceres?


----------



## Bearitone

Still no clips of this through a 4x12 with some actual metal riffage?
Jesus christ


----------



## Backsnack

MASS DEFECT said:


> Finally got one to try out loud.
> 
> Two days in and I played it in loud volume. So far, a bit underwhelmed. Good thing about it is that it has a really tight and smart noise gate. The Classic amp should be the amp of choice since it sounds huge and miles better than the modern. The clean boost is functional. The form factor is light and really thin. And it sure is loud.
> 
> But here comes the not so impressive stuff. The switches and knobs are cheap and don't feel like they can take a beating under your foot. All the other amps except the classic sound thin and underwhelming. While the Classic sounds rich, the others sound thin. The Modern is just annoyingly Djenty, there is this clang or twang that I can't dial out even with using thick sounding pickups like an Invader or an EMG Hetfield. Even dialing the side tone setting to the minimum doesnt help. And those side knobs are just hard to turn and access. Tiny plastic things.
> 
> While it is loud and tight, it doesn't sound big when loud. It needs a resonance control or something to give it more thump.
> 
> Anyway, I'll give it more time. And I'll tweak more.
> 
> View attachment 82121



I think this is why @lewis runs his with an HXFX so he can do some extra EQ shaping in the effects loop. Also acts as a midi controller so in theory he doesn’t have to touch any of the switches.



lewis said:


> Low tuning seems to really help the little guy also I'm stuck on vintage atm. I find I don't like modern for rhythms. Works better for solos Imo.
> 
> Agree about the resonance. It's why I'm going to get the Depthfinder pedal for its effects loop
> 
> It is proper loud though. It's about the same as a 60 watt tube amp


Not a bad price for that Depthfinder! Let us know how you like it. Maybe it might change your opinion of the other distortion channels?



Bearitone said:


> Still no clips of this through a 4x12 with some actual metal riffage?
> Jesus christ


Ola did a review last year and played it through a 4x12 iirc.


----------



## Bearitone

Ah! thank you. Not sure how I missed that.
Sounds like it has a pretty weak low end. bummer


----------



## Backsnack

Bearitone said:


> Ah! thank you. Not sure how I missed that.
> Sounds like it has a pretty weak low end. bummer


I might have been mistaken btw. Now that I watched it again it looks like his Hesu 2x12 cabinet, I recognize the pattern on the tolex. It seems that @lewis might have the right idea with adding the Depthfinder pedal to his setup.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Backsnack said:


> I think this is why @lewis runs his with an HXFX so he can do some extra EQ shaping in the effects loop. Also acts as a midi controller so in theory he doesn’t have to touch any of the switches.
> 
> 
> Not a bad price for that Depthfinder! Let us know how you like it. Maybe it might change your opinion of the other distortion channels?
> 
> 
> Ola did a review last year and played it through a 4x12 iirc.




Yeah. I sent it back. It just sounds flat on its own. It needs some further eq in the loop.


----------



## Backsnack

MASS DEFECT said:


> Yeah. I sent it back. It just sounds flat on its own. It needs some further eq in the loop.


Did you adjust your sound according to the Bluguitar recommendation?

Start with the Global EQ controls flat (5), then use the side tone and volume controls to determine the tone stack and channel volume for each to your perference. Then use the global EQ controls to make the final adjustments to your sound.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Backsnack said:


> Did you adjust your sound according to the Bluguitar recommendation?
> 
> Start with the Global EQ controls flat (5), then use the side tone and volume controls to determine the tone stack and channel volume for each to your perference. Then use the global EQ controls to make the final adjustments to your sound.



Yep. In gig volume too. I just have better luck with a 5150III 50w without much tweaking. And they dont seem far apart in terms of price. 

The bluamp's sound is nice. But it struggles to sound huge in a band context.


----------



## Backsnack

MASS DEFECT said:


> Yep. In gig volume too. I just have better luck with a 5150III 50w without much tweaking. And they dont seem far apart in terms of price.
> 
> The bluamp's sound is nice. But it struggles to sound huge in a band context.


I’m interested in the Amp1 because I’m primarily playing at home.
A solid state amp is easier to tame for lower volumes, and the analog preamps should give me the feel of a legit tube amp.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> some progress today



Out of curiosity, did you try changing the mode on the HX tuner to “coarse?” I saw a video about that recently and remembered you mentioned you added a tuner. Apparently the less precise mode makes it behave more closely to a typical pedal tuner.

Side note: nice underboard lighting! Is that a Temple Duo 34?


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Out of curiosity, did you try changing the mode on the HX tuner to “coarse?” I saw a video about that recently and remembered you mentioned you added a tuner. Apparently the less precise mode makes it behave more closely to a typical pedal tuner.
> 
> Side note: nice underboard lighting! Is that a Temple Duo 34?


yeah i messed with the tuner settings and didnt like any of them in comparison to how amazing the Korg pitchblack custom is. 
I just always stick to these Korgs now. (sidenote: Im tuned Drop F open)


yeah that is a duo 34 Temple board  

The lighting in this demo was just a RGB, LED fishtank strip light i have backlighting a shelf for my guitars. Just wanted to see what it WOULD look like when i get the proper temple LED kit thats 9volt powered.
Just popped it underneath the board and took the clip haha (also, FB has destroyed the upload quality for some reason. It was filmed proper HD)


----------



## Backsnack

@lewis @laxu

There's going to be a livestream tomorrow on Blug's YT channel about using an Amp1 with an HX Effects in case you're interested. They'll also talk about using MIDI to control gain and the secondary functions like alt master volume and power soak.

It looks like this will be the first in a series about using various multi-effects units with the Amp1.


----------



## lewis

Bumping this just to say how hyped I am for the Amp X in 2021

The more i use my Iridium the more in love with it I get. The Amp x just looks so good, it will probably be my main player and the Iridium may be relegated to backup rig (seeing as the X is both the Mercury and the Iridium in one box plus effects)

seriously interested in this new Neural preamp thing Thomas has designed. His work on the Nano tube poweramp is unbelievably good so im hoping these combined will yield incredible results.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Bumping this just to say how hyped I am for the Amp X in 2021
> 
> The more i use my Iridium the more in love with it I get. The Amp x just looks so good, it will probably be my main player and the Iridium may be relegated to backup rig (seeing as the X is both the Mercury and the Iridium in one box plus effects)
> 
> seriously interested in this new Neural preamp thing Thomas has designed. His work on the Nano tube poweramp is unbelievably good so im hoping these combined will yield incredible results.


It does look like it will be a badass solution.

My problem is I've fallen in love with a handful of weird/off the beaten path pedals that I'd want to use with the Amp X, and there's no sign that it will ever have any similar kinds of effects built in. If I were to use the Amp X Wings to include all of those pedals it would create the wingspan of an albatross if they all have to be in a single row flanking the unit. The HX Effects + Amp1 IE route would allow me to arrange everything more efficiently, but we'll see what they come up with.


----------



## King Belial

The FX loop on this head sux like... Really sux


----------



## lewis

King Belial said:


> The FX loop on this head sux like... Really sux


What?
How does it?

Mine works flawlessly.


----------



## laxu

King Belial said:


> The FX loop on this head sux like... Really sux



The one on my Mercury works great. Zero issues when used as a series loop. Could not figure out how to make it work in parallel though, it always had phase issues with my Helix even with no effects enabled and just don't know how I should set it up for that. Causes a comb filtering type effect. When hooked up as a series loop zero problems.


----------



## King Belial

laxu said:


> The one on my Mercury works great. Zero issues when used as a series loop. Could not figure out how to make it work in parallel though, it always had phase issues with my Helix even with no effects enabled and just don't know how I should set it up for that. Causes a comb filtering type effect. When hooked up as a series loop zero problems.



the power amp section of this amp is colored... what they call a "FAT" tone. i believe the power amp section shouldnt be colored at all so you can utilize different preamps. for that, this makes the iridium useless. not impressed will be sending back.


----------



## King Belial

Bearitone said:


> Still no clips of this through a 4x12 with some actual metal riffage?
> Jesus christ



heres a clip. no mic, shitty riffing but you can get a general idea of what it sounds like through a mesa os 4x12


----------



## lewis

King Belial said:


> the power amp section of this amp is colored... what they call a "FAT" tone. i believe the power amp section shouldnt be colored at all so you can utilize different preamps. for that, this makes the iridium useless. not impressed will be sending back.



No tube amp has colourless poweramp sections in my experience.

Like use the poweramp section of an Engl and then use the poweramp section of a Mesa - they are going to sound vastly difference.

It seems you where expecting something from the amp 1 that literally no amp does


----------



## Backsnack

King Belial said:


> the power amp section of this amp is colored... what they call a "FAT" tone. i believe the power amp section shouldnt be colored at all so you can utilize different preamps. for that, this makes the iridium useless. not impressed will be sending back.


Sounds like you bought this for the wrong reasons.

If you want an "uncolored" power section, you should be using a fully solid state amplifier platform like a Duncan Powerstage, Orange Pedal Baby, or something like that. Like @lewis said, all tube power amps are going to have different sounds. The Amp1 models have a nanotube driven Class D amplifier which is going to affect the tone. Any time you introduce a tube into anything it's going to color sound. Quite frankly, that's the point of the Amp1. It's supposed to respond and sound like a tube amp in a compact chassis, and your clip proves it.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

King Belial said:


> the power amp section of this amp is colored... what they call a "FAT" tone. i believe the power amp section shouldnt be colored at all so you can utilize different preamps. for that, this makes the iridium useless. not impressed will be sending back.



This was my experience too when I was using the iridium. I like using pre amps to get more tones and I found that it colored it way too much on the bass and mids. My usual pre amps (tightmetal, ax8, amt) sounded nasal but when tried thru the power amp of a 6505mh, 5150II, or EVH, they sounded "right".

The iridium's power section is just really tuned for its own preamp. 

PS. Damn. That's a lot of open tabs, man. lol



lewis said:


> No tube amp has colourless poweramp sections in my experience.
> 
> Like use the poweramp section of an Engl and then use the poweramp section of a Mesa - they are going to sound vastly difference.



Not really. The power sections of 5150 style amps are preeeeettty clean. That's why they sound great for modelers.


----------



## King Belial

Backsnack said:


> Sounds like you bought this for the wrong reasons.
> 
> If you want an "uncolored" power section, you should be using a fully solid state amplifier platform like a Duncan Powerstage, Orange Pedal Baby, or something like that. Like @lewis said, all tube power amps are going to have different sounds. The Amp1 models have a nanotube driven Class D amplifier which is going to affect the tone. Any time you introduce a tube into anything it's going to color sound. Quite frankly, that's the point of the Amp1. It's supposed to respond and sound like a tube amp in a compact chassis, and your clip proves it.



dude... go listen to that diezel herbert preamp pedal through the fx loop. its sounds like pure 100% ASS. if you cant run a premium preamp pedal through the fx loop without it sounding like shit, the unit is garbage. no preamp, its sounds great but if i wanted just 1 tone i wouldve went with a tube head. like i said, its going back asap


----------



## budda




----------



## Backsnack

King Belial said:


> dude... go listen to that diezel herbert preamp pedal through the fx loop. its sounds like pure 100% ASS. if you cant run a premium preamp pedal through the fx loop without it sounding like shit, the unit is garbage. no preamp, its sounds great but if i wanted just 1 tone i wouldve went with a tube head. like i said, its going back asap


Tube amps have "one tone" now?

Interesting.


----------



## lewis

King Belial said:


> dude... *go listen to that diezel herbert preamp pedal through the fx loop. its sounds like pure 100% ASS*. if you cant run a premium preamp pedal through the fx loop without it sounding like shit, the unit is garbage. no preamp, its sounds great but if i wanted just 1 tone i wouldve went with a tube head. like i said, its going back asap



always interested to watch and hear new clips to me. Where is this? be interested to check it out man.


----------



## lewis

is it possible to use a preamp pedal in the Amp1s efx loop for power aswell as the Depthfinder?
dialing in extra resonance etc may help the "thin sounds" people are getting using other preamp pedals.

Im hoping someone with a HX stomp, does a video trying the Amp1 as just a poweramp so we can really hear. I would have but I have the HX effects instead


----------



## King Belial

Backsnack said:


> Tube amps have "one tone" now?
> 
> Interesting.


 Nope. but I guarantee the power amp section won't sound like shit using a preamp. This diezel Herbert pedal ran through the power amp section sounds flat out awful


----------



## lewis

King Belial said:


> Nope. but I guarantee the power amp section won't sound like shit using a preamp. This diezel Herbert pedal ran through the power amp section sounds flat out awful


just spotted the posted clip.

I think it sounds fine?
whats wrong with it?


----------



## Backsnack

King Belial said:


> Nope. but I guarantee the power amp section won't sound like shit using a preamp. This diezel Herbert pedal ran through the power amp section sounds flat out awful


Maybe you accidentally recorded a good sound with your camera mic, but it sounds fine to me in that clip.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Maybe you accidentally recorded a good sound with your camera mic, but it sounds fine to me in that clip.


same haha?
no idea what the actual issue is tbh.


----------



## King Belial

lewis said:


> same haha?
> no idea what the actual issue is tbh.




you think this sounds good? sounds like pure ass


----------



## King Belial

Backsnack said:


> Maybe you accidentally recorded a good sound with your camera mic, but it sounds fine to me in that clip.



this sounds flat out terrible


----------



## lewis

King Belial said:


> you think this sounds good? sounds like pure ass



sounds early Slayerish to me. Those old Marshalls (which makes sense because Thomas loves his Marshalls/Plexi amps)


----------



## King Belial

lewis said:


> sounds early Slayerish to me. Those old Marshalls (which makes sense because Thomas loves his Marshalls/Plexi amps)



you might want to go to a doctor and have your ears examined. That amp sounds absolutely lifeless and shitty as hell like literally no gain at all it sounds like pure shit. It actually sounds like someone plugged in a bass guitar into this amplifier


----------



## lewis

King Belial said:


> you might want to go to a doctor and have your ears examined. That amp sounds absolutely lifeless and shitty as hell like literally no gain at all it sounds like pure shit. It actually sounds like someone plugged in a bass guitar into this amplifier


tbf mate you are asking us to formulate an opinion that happens to be the same one you now have on the amp - based on seriously inaccurate and imprecise phone recording clips

from what I can tell it sounds fine but everyones opinions and tastes are different.
It just seems you bought a product wrongfully, then when it didnt do what you wanted it to do, decided to hate it - and then tried to come online and get a mob formed that all agreed with you to run the product down, and you have tried that by using phone clips as the "evidence".

Only it didnt really work out and now you are defensive that more people are defending the product than siding with you to slag it off


----------



## King Belial

lewis said:


> tbf mate you are asking us to formulate an opinion that happens to be the same one you now have on the amp - based on seriously inaccurate and imprecise phone recording clips
> 
> from what I can tell it sounds fine but everyones opinions and tastes are different.
> It just seems you bought a product wrongfully, then when it didnt do what you wanted it to do, decided to hate it - and then tried to come online and get a mob formed that all agreed with you to run the product down, and you have tried that by using phone clips as the "evidence".
> 
> Only it didnt really work out and now you are defensive that more people are defending the product than siding with you to slag it off




Get your amplifier use the amp out plug in a preamp and tell me how it sounds. if it sounds like the best fucking amplifier you've ever heard in your goddamn life then let's hear it. I guarantee you won't. Power Amp section of that amplifier is fucking terrible look at the email straight from the manufacturer. they told me to not even go through the return of the FX loop and to go through the input. that should tell you something right there


----------



## lewis

King Belial said:


> Get your amplifier use the amp out plug in a preamp and tell me how it sounds. if it sounds like the best fucking amplifier you've ever heard in your goddamn life then let's hear it. I guarantee you won't. Power Amp section of that amplifier is fucking terrible look at the email straight from the manufacturer. they told me to not even go through the return of the FX loop and to go through the input. that should tell you something right there


I dont own a cab dude so currently I cannot try that. Besides I really like the Iridiums pre amp so i have no need to try pairing it up with other analog preamps. 

The only ones (preamps) I would try would be digital like say from the HX stomp.
If I had a cab, i would only ever power my kemper through the Iridiums poweramp or just use the iridium stand alone into it.

The Iridiums direct tone with 3rd party IRs into my Headrush powered monitor is excellent sounding so Im not desperate for real cabs etc currently.
I have a demo i done recently of a song im working on, using the Iridium direct with IRs if you want to hear how my modern metal tones sound with literally only high/low passing post recording from the unit?


----------



## Backsnack

King Belial said:


> Get your amplifier use the amp out plug in a preamp and tell me how it sounds. if it sounds like the best fucking amplifier you've ever heard in your goddamn life then let's hear it. I guarantee you won't. Power Amp section of that amplifier is fucking terrible look at the email straight from the manufacturer. they told me to not even go through the return of the FX loop and to go through the input. *that should tell you something right there*


Yes that tells us that the poweramp is tuned and designed to work with the preamps that are already in the unit. 
Clearly you've already decided the Amp1 is terrible so just go take it back. No one here is going to stop you.

So why can't you do what Bluguitar suggested? Just use it on the clean channel and see what happens. Experiment with the side tone control to set it to the more bright "super clean" setting if you think the poweramp sounds too dark.

"I don't have a mic" you said. You couldn't go borrow an SM57 from a friend to show us what's going on from your cab? You won't even plug the recording out into an interface and slap an IR on the signal to show us the problem you're having. You aren't going to get a lot of sympathy if you can't record this properly to show everyone what you're experiencing.

Also, I'll ask you again: why did you buy a full-fledged 4 channel amplifier if all you wanted was to run preamp pedals into a clean poweramp? It's like you bought a minivan when all you needed was a motorcycle.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> I dont own a cab dude so currently I cannot try that. Besides I really like the Iridiums pre amp so i have no need to try pairing it up with other analog preamps.
> 
> The only ones (preamps) I would try would be digital like say from the HX stomp.
> If I had a cab, i would only ever power my kemper through the Iridiums poweramp or just use the iridium stand alone into it.
> 
> The Iridiums direct tone with 3rd party IRs into my Headrush powered monitor is excellent sounding so Im not desperate for real cabs etc currently.
> I have a demo i done recently of a song im working on, using the Iridium direct with IRs if you want to hear how my modern metal tones sound with literally only high/low passing post recording from the unit?


Yeah dude post it up.

This whole latest comment chain just reaks of user error.


----------



## ATRguitar91

King Belial said:


> heres a clip. no mic, shitty riffing but you can get a general idea of what it sounds like through a mesa os 4x12



This sounds fine to me.... I imagine that preamp would benefit greatly from a boost like all preamps I've tried.

Someone can correct me, but isn't there something weird about these that running straight into the return bypasses the nanotube? Could explain his distaste for it.

Also, as an owner an FJA 6505, if that's the sound you're going for you're better off getting another 6505. For me personally, a boosted Tight Metal Pro into a Rocktron Velocity gets me more than close enough, but it seems like you're chasing the 5150 ghost when they're readily available.


----------



## King Belial

Backsnack said:


> Yes that tells us that the poweramp is tuned and designed to work with the preamps that are already in the unit.
> Clearly you've already decided the Amp1 is terrible so just go take it back. No one here is going to stop you.
> 
> So why can't you do what Bluguitar suggested? Just use it on the clean channel and see what happens. Experiment with the side tone control to set it to the more bright "super clean" setting if you think the poweramp sounds too dark.
> 
> "I don't have a mic" you said. You couldn't go borrow an SM57 from a friend to show us what's going on from your cab? You won't even plug the recording out into an interface and slap an IR on the signal to show us the problem you're having. You aren't going to get a lot of sympathy if you can't record this properly to show everyone what you're experiencing.
> 
> Also, I'll ask you again: why did you buy a full-fledged 4 channel amplifier if all you wanted was to run preamp pedals into a clean poweramp? It's like you bought a minivan when all you needed was a motorcycle.



i tried it in the front of the amp. sounds even worse. this sux. i wanted this amp to work for me. the inability to use a pre amp with this head is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## King Belial

Backsnack said:


> Yes that tells us that the poweramp is tuned and designed to work with the preamps that are already in the unit.
> Clearly you've already decided the Amp1 is terrible so just go take it back. No one here is going to stop you.
> 
> So why can't you do what Bluguitar suggested? Just use it on the clean channel and see what happens. Experiment with the side tone control to set it to the more bright "super clean" setting if you think the poweramp sounds too dark.
> 
> "I don't have a mic" you said. You couldn't go borrow an SM57 from a friend to show us what's going on from your cab? You won't even plug the recording out into an interface and slap an IR on the signal to show us the problem you're having. You aren't going to get a lot of sympathy if you can't record this properly to show everyone what you're experiencing.
> 
> Also, I'll ask you again: why did you buy a full-fledged 4 channel amplifier if all you wanted was to run preamp pedals into a clean poweramp? It's like you bought a minivan when all you needed was a motorcycle.



Why did I choose this four channel amp? Because I wanted a solid amp that sounded good to my ears that if I wanted to add a preamp I could do so. I really like the modern tone on this amp what I don't like is the inability to run a good solid preamp to the FX loop . the FX loop on this amp it colors the sound way too much it's really sounds terrible.


----------



## King Belial

ATRguitar91 said:


> This sounds fine to me.... I imagine that preamp would benefit greatly from a boost like all preamps I've tried.
> 
> Someone can correct me, but isn't there something weird about these that running straight into the return bypasses the nanotube? Could explain his distaste for it.
> 
> Also, as an owner an FJA 6505, if that's the sound you're going for you're better off getting another 6505. For me personally, a boosted Tight Metal Pro into a Rocktron Velocity gets me more than close enough, but it seems like you're chasing the 5150 ghost when they're readily available.



that reallly sound good to you? not me


----------



## ATRguitar91

King Belial said:


> that reallly sound good to you? not me



I wouldn't record an album with it, but some of the tones in there sound fine to me,especially just for jamming at home. Like i said, sounds like it's dying for a boost, I think that would fix a lot of you problems with it. Tighten up the low end, add a little bite, and give you more gain.

I'm as big of an advocate as you can be for preamp pedals on this site, but unless it has one built in, I haven't heard a single one that doesn't benefit from an overdrive in front. If you want a tight, aggressive tone, an OD is a must have for me, with full heads as well.

I also think you may benefit from more time with it. Sometimes it takes a while to let your ears settle and get a better feel for a particular piece of gear. It may take some weird EQ settings to get it sounding how you want, preamp pedals are a different beast.


----------



## Backsnack

ATRguitar91 said:


> This sounds fine to me.... I imagine that preamp would benefit greatly from a boost like all preamps I've tried.
> 
> Someone can correct me, but isn't there something weird about these that running straight into the return bypasses the nanotube? Could explain his distaste for it.
> 
> Also, as an owner an FJA 6505, if that's the sound you're going for you're better off getting another 6505. For me personally, a boosted Tight Metal Pro into a Rocktron Velocity gets me more than close enough, but it seems like you're chasing the 5150 ghost when they're readily available.


The preamps are voiced rather tight, and it does have its own boost built in.

Go watch John Browne’s and Ola’s demos of it. The videos posted here recently aren’t good representations because the cab isn’t miced, and he’s not using the internal preamps.


----------



## budda

Is the guitar with the dead strings the one you're using?


----------



## King Belial

Backsnack said:


> The preamps are voiced rather tight, and it does have its own boost built in.
> 
> Go watch John Browne’s and Ola’s demos of it. The videos posted here recently aren’t good representations because the cab isn’t miced, and he’s not using the internal preamps.



I took a video clip of the internal preamps and a external preamp ran to the power amp dot using the amps internal preamps it sounds very nice dot the whole argument here is the fact that the power amp is so colored it makes an aftermarket preamp pedal sound like pure trash


----------



## Backsnack

King Belial said:


> I took a video clip of the internal preamps and a external preamp ran to the power amp dot using the amps internal preamps it sounds very nice dot the whole argument here is the fact that the power amp is so colored it makes an aftermarket preamp pedal sound like pure trash


Did you try running the preamp pedal into the clean channel like I suggested?


----------



## King Belial

Backsnack said:


> Did you try running the preamp pedal into the clean channel like I suggested?



I sure did and it still sounded like pure shit. actually, it sounded worse.


----------



## Backsnack

King Belial said:


> I sure did and it still sounded like pure shit. actually, it sounded worse.


Sounds like it's time for you to get a Powerstage.


----------



## lewis

as requested here is my WIP, unmixed, Amp1 Iridium demo. Only high/low pass on the guitars. Pickups are Fishman Moderns, which is why they are super HIFI/tight.
Bass is using Darkglass X7 Ultra

This is using the direct recording output, 3rd party IR straight into the interface. I did plug in a cable to the speaker output whilst tracking to trick the unit into thinking a Cab was connected so it activates the Nano tube and colours the recording out sound (it sounds loads loads better doing this, and is also louder a signal)

For some reason i accidentally used my very old, very dead soundcloud login by error so ignore that.

https://soundcloud.com/eridium/isolate-2021-update/s-OkFXPy13TFJ


----------



## laxu

King Belial said:


> the power amp section of this amp is colored... what they call a "FAT" tone. i believe the power amp section shouldnt be colored at all so you can utilize different preamps. for that, this makes the iridium useless. not impressed will be sending back.



You won't find a single _guitar_ poweramp on the market that does not have some "color" to its poweramp. I have run modelers with full amp models through my Amp 1 Mercury's poweramp and they have sounded pretty great. I don't think it's perfectly neutral but good enough.

EDIT: Listened to your videos and I'm just not hearing what you hear. Those sound alright to me but to me you could get similar or better tones just using the Iridium's own preamps. I don't see a reason to insist on the Herbert pedal. Since it's just a phone mic that probably makes it sound vastly different from being in the room so maybe you hear something we don't. 

Seems like you are running everything at very low volume since we can hear the strings on your guitar so clearly. Just try turning up the volume and see if that fixes your issue. If it does, you are simply dealing with too low volume and no amp sounds great like that. It's a compromise you have to make if you need to run at that low volume.


----------



## lewis

laxu said:


> You won't find a single _guitar_ poweramp on the market that does not have some "color" to its poweramp. I have run modelers with full amp models through my Amp 1 Mercury's poweramp and they have sounded pretty great. I don't think it's perfectly neutral but good enough.
> 
> EDIT: Listened to your videos and I'm just not hearing what you hear. Those sound alright to me but to me you could get similar or better tones just using the Iridium's own preamps. I don't see a reason to insist on the Herbert pedal. Since it's just a phone mic that probably makes it sound vastly different from being in the room so maybe you hear something we don't.
> 
> Seems like you are running everything at very low volume since we can hear the strings on your guitar so clearly. *Just try turning up the volume and see if that fixes your issue*. If it does, you are simply dealing with too low volume and no amp sounds great like that. It's a compromise you have to make if you need to run at that low volume.




The powersoak feature in these is perfect for this. You can have the master cranked to get that perfect amp tube saturation and compression when the unit is really cooking - then using the powersoak via midi, turn the overal output to whatever volume you want, therefore having sweet cranked tube amp tones at bedroom volumes.

Its why I desperately want the BluGuitar midi adapter for mine.


----------



## lewis

lewis said:


> as requested here is my WIP, unmixed, Amp1 Iridium demo. Only high/low pass on the guitars. Pickups are Fishman Moderns, which is why they are super HIFI/tight.
> Bass is using Darkglass X7 Ultra
> 
> This is using the direct recording output, 3rd party IR straight into the interface. I did plug in a cable to the speaker output whilst tracking to trick the unit into thinking a Cab was connected so it activates the Nano tube and colours the recording out sound (it sounds loads loads better doing this, and is also louder a signal)
> 
> For some reason i accidentally used my very old, very dead soundcloud login by error so ignore that.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/eridium/isolate-2021-update/s-OkFXPy13TFJ



@Backsnack incase you missed this heres my iridium recording


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> @Backsnack incase you missed this heres my iridium recording


I listened to it a few times on my way to work. Good song!

I want to listen again on my studio monitors at home. There’s definitely a “quack” to the tonality that I would personally dial back a couple of dB. Otherwise I tbink it sounded great, and nice playing and riffs too! I was a little curious about the low end response but then when you got to the bridge or middle section on the palm mutes it sounded pretty badass.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Yeah. It sounds ok tbh. The preamp just needs a boost like what others have already said. Not all power amps are made the same. But also, not all preamps are made the same. Some just don't jive with each other.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> I listened to it a few times on my way to work. Good song!
> 
> I want to listen again on my studio monitors at home. There’s definitely a “quack” to the tonality that I would personally dial back a couple of dB. Otherwise I tbink it sounded great, and nice playing and riffs too! I was a little curious about the low end response but then when you got to the bridge or middle section on the palm mutes it sounded pretty badass.


combination of those damn fishman moderns and the Boss SD1 model inside the HX effects i used to boost it i think haha
super snarl.

cheers though dude  appreciate it
some of the riffs are hardwork haha


----------



## lewis

This is going to be an interesting watch


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> This is going to be an interesting watch



Oh definitely! I usually don't have time to watch the entirety of those livestreams, they get a little long-winded! I'll probably wait until after it's done so I can skip through it a bit.

By the way, I read a review of the AMP1 IE on Thomann where someone said he had "constant background noise" that was noticeable at low volumes, and was one of the reasons why he returned it. Have you experienced a similar thing?


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> By the way, I read a review of the AMP1 IE on Thomann where someone said he had "constant background noise" that was noticeable at low volumes, and was one of the reasons why he returned it. Have you experienced a similar thing?



My Mercury Edition is pretty much dead silent. Of course adding a ton of gain will increase the amount of noise but that's entirely normal.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> My Mercury Edition is pretty much dead silent. Of course adding a ton of gain will increase the amount of noise but that's entirely normal.


Right, that’s obvious. He claims it’s the only amp that he’s used that’s had the problem.

He’s the only person I’ve seen write or say that about either Amp1 so I’ll chalk it up to a fluke or user error. Could have had a defective unit too.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Oh definitely! I usually don't have time to watch the entirety of those livestreams, they get a little long-winded! I'll probably wait until after it's done so I can skip through it a bit.
> 
> By the way, I read a review of the AMP1 IE on Thomann where someone said he had "constant background noise" that was noticeable at low volumes, and was one of the reasons why he returned it. Have you experienced a similar thing?



My Iridium is completely silent. These are often paired with HX FX units and early HX FX's had efx loop problems that lo and behold, were creating major efx loop noise for these units (Amp1's). Line 6 recalled stock and fixed all the issues.

Im half wondering if he had this pair, and wrongly diagnosed the problem as being with the Mercury and didnt think it could have been the HX FX instead?

But yeah ive never had noise
my Darkglass X Ultra pedal for my bass - now THAT creates noise. That XLR out is noisy as hell


----------



## King Belial

if anybody is interested, i have an Iridium up for sale. its total mint. hardly used


----------



## lewis

Interesting little tone comparison in Keith Merrow's latest video. Featuring the Amp1 Iridium alongside the main stay full tube amps people are used to, and it holds its own no problem -



skip straight to 5:35 to hear the amp comparisons. Boss Tube Amp Expander vs Torpedo Studio


----------



## King Belial

lewis said:


> Interesting little tone comparison in Keith Merrow's latest video. Featuring the Amp1 Iridium alongside the main stay full tube amps people are used to, and it holds its own no problem -
> 
> 
> 
> skip straight to 5:35 to hear the amp comparisons. Boss Tube Amp Expander vs Torpedo Studio




what i see... their giving a bunch of these amps away for endorsement purposes. having a crappy fl loop ruins it for me.


----------



## lewis

King Belial said:


> what i see... their giving a bunch of these amps away for *endorsement purposes*. having a crappy fl loop ruins it for me.



???

The dude in Keiths video is the owner - he bought it as far as im aware. nothing to do with endorsement.
also, I still dont understand how the Fx Loops are "crappy"?
mine literally works flawlessly.


----------



## laxu

lewis said:


> ???
> 
> The dude in Keiths video is the owner - he bought it as far as im aware. nothing to do with endorsement.
> also, I still dont understand how the Fx Loops are "crappy"?
> mine literally works flawlessly.



You can ignore him. He's salty he can't figure out how to get his Diezel Herbert pedal to work to his satisfaction apparently through a number of amps. There is nothing wrong with the fx loops on the BluGuitar amps. They both perfectly fine for both line and instrument level devices.


----------



## Backsnack

lewis said:


> Interesting little tone comparison in Keith Merrow's latest video. Featuring the Amp1 Iridium alongside the main stay full tube amps people are used to, and it holds its own no problem -
> 
> 
> 
> skip straight to 5:35 to hear the amp comparisons. Boss Tube Amp Expander vs Torpedo Studio



Maybe my perception is skewed because I'm a bit tired after just getting home from my workday, but ...

My takeaway is that the biggest difference in overall sound for that whole comparison is the loadbox/IR loaders: the Torpedo Studio and the Wazaa TAE. Sometimes the Wazaa sounded better with certain amps, but most of the time the Torpedo Studio sounded better. The Wazaa had an overly bright fizzy thing many times that I didn't like.

Each of the amps, including the Amp1 IE, sounded excellent. And like the guys said at the end, each of the amps had their own little subtle flavors. Clearly they know what they're doing when it comes to dialing in amps to get good metal tones.


----------



## lewis

Backsnack said:


> Maybe my perception is skewed because I'm a bit tired after just getting home from my workday, but ...
> 
> My takeaway is that the biggest difference in overall sound for that whole comparison is the loadbox/IR loaders: the Torpedo Studio and the Wazaa TAE. Sometimes the Wazaa sounded better with certain amps, but most of the time the Torpedo Studio sounded better. The Wazaa had an overly bright fizzy thing many times that I didn't like.
> 
> Each of the amps, including the Amp1 IE, sounded excellent. And like the guys said at the end, each of the amps had their own little subtle flavors. Clearly they know what they're doing when it comes to dialing in amps to get good metal tones.


bingo!
it was a main comparison of said products  
I also had the same opinion that for the most part, i prefered the Torpedo Studio over the Boss. That fizzy thing I dont like

The Iridium really can hang with the boy boys in tone.


----------



## efiltsohg

guyz why doesn't my $200 pedal sound like the $4000 amp it's named after???


----------



## Backsnack

efiltsohg said:


> guyz why doesn't my $200 pedal sound like the $4000 amp it's named after???


LOL

There are SOME companies that can make some legit amp tones *and feel* crammed into pedals: Origin Effects, KSR, BluGuitar. Victory Amps too, but those are effectively the preamp sections yanked out of their heads and put into rather large pedals and fed by tubes.


----------



## King Belial

lewis said:


> ???
> 
> The dude in Keiths video is the owner - he bought it as far as im aware. nothing to do with endorsement.
> also, I still dont understand how the Fx Loops are "crappy"?
> mine literally works flawlessly.



but... your not running a high gain pream pedal or module through the fx loop. weve already been over this. when you do... let us know. we know youre a huge fan boy this company. very biased opinion. as ive also stated numberous times... this amp sounds good by itself. doesnt really need a boost


----------



## King Belial

efiltsohg said:


> guyz why doesn't my $200 pedal sound like the $4000 amp it's named after???



it doesnt have to sound identical nor was i expecting it to. it wasnt even 10% of the tone. it sounded nasal, extreme bass heavy, very strange gain stage... terrible tone. like i mentioned before, it sound like some body plugged a bass guitar to this head. straight shit sound. to end all debates... mic a cab and plug in a preamp module or preamp pedal to the power amp section. i guarantee it will sound like ass.


----------



## Backsnack

King Belial said:


> it doesnt have to sound identical nor was i expecting it to. it wasnt even 10% of the tone. it sounded nasal, extreme bass heavy, very strange gain stage... terrible tone. like i mentioned before, it sound like some body plugged a bass guitar to this head. straight shit sound. to end all debates... mic a cab and plug in a preamp module or preamp pedal to the power amp section. i guarantee it will sound like ass.


You didn’t even mic your own cab while you were complaining about it. You posted a cellphone video.


----------



## King Belial

laxu said:


> You can ignore him. He's salty he can't figure out how to get his Diezel Herbert pedal to work to his satisfaction apparently through a number of amps. There is nothing wrong with the fx loops on the BluGuitar amps. They both perfectly fine for both line and instrument level devices.




im salty? i guess reps for this company dont know what the fuck their talking about either. professional guitarist that tried this head right here in atlanta couldnt get it to work either. BluGuitar said it will sound like ass going through the fx loop. got it? end of debate. STFU


----------



## King Belial

Backsnack said:


> You didn’t even mic your own cab while you were complaining about it. You posted a cellphone video.



and? i dont have a fucking mic. you dont need a sm57 to clearly hear that it sounds like ass.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> Maybe my perception is skewed because I'm a bit tired after just getting home from my workday, but ...
> 
> My takeaway is that the biggest difference in overall sound for that whole comparison is the loadbox/IR loaders: the Torpedo Studio and the Wazaa TAE. Sometimes the Wazaa sounded better with certain amps, but most of the time the Torpedo Studio sounded better. The Wazaa had an overly bright fizzy thing many times that I didn't like.
> 
> Each of the amps, including the Amp1 IE, sounded excellent. And like the guys said at the end, each of the amps had their own little subtle flavors. Clearly they know what they're doing when it comes to dialing in amps to get good metal tones.



I'd argue that in this video the Boss is probably closer to how the real amp would sound. Reactive loads are not built equal and to my ears the Two Notes Torpedo sounds a bit muted, which makes me question how well it replicates the impedance curve of a guitar speaker.

Subjectively I prefer the Two Notes sound as it is less bright and fizzy but in a mix I think the sound delivered by the BOSS would be more usable.

For me the takeaway here is that through the same IRs, a lot of high gain amps are pretty much different flavors of the same thing.


----------



## laxu

King Belial said:


> im salty? i guess reps for this company dont know what the fuck their talking about either. professional guitarist that tried this head right here in atlanta couldnt get it to work either. BluGuitar said it will sound like ass going through the fx loop. got it? end of debate. STFU



I read the email you posted and they never said in that message at least that the pedal would work poorly, just that you might get a flatter voicing from the amp running the pedal into the clean channel input rather than the fx return. Thus running into the input might make for a better platform for using the EQ controls on the Diezel pedal. If the Herbert has a ton of low end, running it into a poweramp that is voiced to be very bold might not be a good match, resulting in excessive low end. BluGuitar's advice was perfectly sensible to me.

Everything seems to be black and white with you and you love to call everything "shit"...which just doesn't add anything of value to a discussion.


----------



## King Belial

laxu said:


> I read the email you posted and they never said in that message at least that the pedal would work poorly, just that you might get a flatter voicing from the amp running the pedal into the clean channel input rather than the fx return. Thus running into the input might make for a better platform for using the EQ controls on the Diezel pedal. If the Herbert has a ton of low end, running it into a poweramp that is voiced to be very bold might not be a good match, resulting in excessive low end. BluGuitar's advice was perfectly sensible to me.
> 
> Everything seems to be black and white with you and you love to call everything "shit"...which just doesn't add anything of value to a discussion.



get this through your thick fucking skull motherfucker this amplifier does not like preamp modules or preamp pedals. I don't give a fuck where you run it it's going to sound like shit. got it? STFU


----------



## Backsnack

King Belial said:


> and? i dont have a fucking mic. you dont need a sm57 to clearly hear that it sounds like ass.


Yes, because YouTubers use their iPhones to mic cabs for amp comparison videos.


----------



## laxu

King Belial said:


> get this through your thick fucking skull motherfucker this amplifier does not like preamp modules or preamp pedals. I don't give a fuck where you run it it's going to sound like shit. got it? STFU



Have you considered getting some anger management therapy? Because you sound tightly wound af. I'm serious, that's just no way to go through life, lashing out at some random strangers on the internet.

I tried to help you with your issues until your thread was locked but apparently everything but the Diezel pedal itself is at fault here. I can't speak for the Iridium Edition but I have run the preamp of my Bogner as well as a ton of preamps from my Helix into the BluGuitar ME without a single issue. 

Apart from voicing of the poweramp I just don't believe there is anything particularly different about the fx loop on the Iridium. If the Diezel pedal does not work with it running the Amp 1 in series fx loop mode at either instrument or line level, maybe it is the pedal that is at fault.


----------



## lewis

Ive added him to my ignore list and i will freely admit i have reported him. This forum has no place for that kind of attitude and offensive insults getting thrown around.

He hasnt even posted that much, but every single comment Ive seen from him has been furious, angry ranting.

That adds absolutely nothing to this or any forum and actually, if anything, takes away from a good forum experience.
Hopefully he gets banned tbh because I just dont want to deal with people like this - in 2020 especially.


----------

